# A Birmingham and Black Country thread for all things Brummie and Yam-Yam



## cybershot (Oct 17, 2017)

I've decided to ripp off mauvais A Manchester thread for all things Manc thread as it seems there's quite a few Brummies scattered around here from various topics and posts.

So post your news, events, offers, trivia, chat, meetup attempts (eeek)

I'll start off by posting about this weekly e-mag that ends up in my inbox, if I'm honest I don't even remember subbing to it, might have been as part of something else I signed up too. 

The online archives are available here Home and generally always has some good shouts for random things to do that are more independent based with a fairly decent restaurant review each week.

Speaking of which. Anyone been Meat Shack yet? It's ace.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 23, 2017)

I have been to The Meat Shack. It's brilliant - the fries with chipotle on are a work of genius. 

ICB is shit though.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 23, 2017)

What’s the meat shack?


----------



## cybershot (Oct 24, 2017)

moomoo said:


> What’s the meat shack?



http://themeatshack.co.uk/home


----------



## cybershot (Oct 24, 2017)

Quite a few Museums at Night candlelight tours/ghost trials on this week.

http://museumsatnight.org.uk/


----------



## miss direct (Oct 24, 2017)

I grew up in Birmingham and am going back for the weekend in December. Would love a recommendation for a great Sunday roast (town or Moseley area) and some Christmassy things (apart from German market).


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 24, 2017)

Moseley is bad for a Sunday dinner. The best is the dark horse but it’s really overpriced and not that great, just better compared to the others. I think the lord Clifton in hockley / jewellery quarter is meant to be good.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 24, 2017)

Alice in Wonderland is on at the old rep in Dec if that counts as christmassy.

The Old Rep Theatre | Alice In Wonderland

I'll get back about the roasts, I'll asks my mates who live there and are huge on all things good about Moseley and surrounding areas.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 24, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> Moseley is bad for a Sunday dinner. The best is the dark horse but it’s really overpriced and not that great, just better compared to the others. I think the lord Clifton in hockley / jewellery quarter is meant to be good.



I'm afraid my Moseley chum echoed the above, is that you kel?


----------



## baldrick (Oct 24, 2017)

For a Sunday roast in reach of town I'd go to one of the gastropubs round edgbaston way - the physician or the high field. The clifden is good but it's the opposite side of town to Moseley.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 24, 2017)

cybershot said:


> I'm afraid my Moseley chum echoed the above, is that you kel?



Haha I’m glad I’m not the only one with those views.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 25, 2017)

Birmingham Music Archive | Celebrating Birmingham's Popular Music History

Some great stuff in here.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 25, 2017)

Birmingham Wire -

Worth subscribing to


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 25, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Birmingham Music Archive | Celebrating Birmingham's Popular Music History
> 
> Some great stuff in here.



There was a superb exhibition about the Click Club put on at BCU ast year where a load of related material from this site was displayed. I posted the details in the music thread where it was largely ignored. If only this thread existed then eh!?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 25, 2017)

miss direct The High Field in Edgbaston is definitely the place to go for Sunday Roast. It's delicious and they bring round extra yorkshire pudding and roast potatoes. I would book though as it is popular. Moseley should be swerved as others have said.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 25, 2017)

I still stand by the good old Toby Carvery for Sunday lunch. Good value, good food, great for kids and won't be full of hipsters


----------



## cybershot (Oct 25, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I still stand by the good old Toby Carvery for Sunday lunch. Good value, good food, great for kids and won't be full of hipsters



Hipsters, kids. Same thing!


----------



## discokermit (Oct 25, 2017)

i fucking hate birmingham. its entire population and its entire history. shit on the villa.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 25, 2017)

discokermit said:


> i fucking hate birmingham. its entire population and its entire history. shit on the villa.



Probably not the thread for you then?


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 25, 2017)

discokermit said:


> i fucking hate birmingham. its entire population and its entire history. shit on the villa.



Don’t hold back there.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 25, 2017)

discokermit said:


> i fucking hate birmingham. its entire population and its entire history. shit on the villa.



Bet you watch Peaky Blinders tho' eh


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 25, 2017)

discokermit said:


> i fucking hate birmingham. its entire population and its entire history. shit on the villa.



I’ve given it a like a) cos you are from Bilston which is a great place and where my dad worked for years and b) the gratuitous attack on the Villa


----------



## discokermit (Oct 25, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Bet you watch Peaky Blinders tho' eh


i did until they supposedly beat up the black country gang. realised how shit it was then.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 25, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Bet you watch Peaky Blinders tho' eh



Filmed in Liverpool and the Black Country and abysmal attempts at Brummie accents. discokermit will love it!


----------



## discokermit (Oct 25, 2017)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I’ve given it a like a) cos you are from Bilston which is a great place and where my dad worked for years


where did he work? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 25, 2017)

discokermit said:


> where did he work? if you don't mind me asking.



At the steelworks on Lizzy. He worked there until Thatcher shut it


----------



## discokermit (Oct 25, 2017)

Smokeandsteam said:


> At the steelworks on Lizzy. He worked there until Thatcher shut it


my dad worked there for a bit. one of his best mates was a foreman fitter there and one of my mates worked under him.
i did my apprenticeship over the road at metabrasives (formerly bradley and fosters).
i stood with my dad at the top of bilston and watched when they demolished lizzy. sad day.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 25, 2017)

discokermit said:


> my dad worked there for a bit. one of his best mates was a foreman fitter there and one of my mates worked under him.
> i did my apprenticeship over the road at metabrasives (formerly bradley and fosters).
> i stood with my dad at the top of bilston and watched when they demolished lizzy. sad day.



So did I bud. My dad drove me and my brothers over to watch it. I was only a kid but I still remember it vividly. I wonder sometimes what my dad felt like seeing his livelihood literally been blown up

What’s never been mentioned - as far as I know - was how many of the workers there suffered after. One of dad’s best mates gassed himself in his car because he couldn’t find work after the closure and his marriage was breaking up. Another one of his mates lost it and ended up disappearing and was never seen again.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 25, 2017)

Smokeandsteam said:


> So did I bud. My dad drove me and my brothers over to watch it. I was only a kid but I still remember it vividly. I wonder sometimes what my dad felt like seeing his livelihood literally been blown up
> 
> What’s never been mentioned - as far as I know - was how many of the workers there suffered after. One of dad’s best mates gassed himself in his car because he couldn’t find work after the closure and his marriage was breaking up. Another one of his mates lost it and ended up disappearing and was never seen again.


they broke the unions by breaking people.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 25, 2017)

I worked at Bilston Town Hall  in Housing Benefits for ten years before the council "re-centralised". I loved every day of it, helping folk out getting round the benefits system. This was people from the lizzy, Darlo Steel, Wednesbury Tube etc etc who were dumped by Thatcher and her policies as Smokeandsteam has mentioned up above.

The people I dealt with were real true Black Country folk, proud but battered by the gov't at the time in its pursuit of the Unions. 

We seem to have drifted a few miles down the road. Maybe cybershot  would be gracious enough to add (and the Black Country) in the thread title ??


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 25, 2017)

discokermit said:


> i did until they supposedly beat up the black country gang. realised how shit it was then.



iirc they were wary of travelling through the Black Country to Liverpool cos they knew they were gonna get battered


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 25, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> I worked at Bilston Town Hall  in Housing Benefits for ten years before the council "re-centralised". I loved every day of it, helping folk out getting round the benefits system. This was people from the lizzy, Darlo Steel, Wednesbury Tube etc etc who were dumped by Thatcher and her policies as Smokeandsteam has mentioned up above.
> 
> The people I dealt with were real true Black Country folk, proud but battered by the gov't at the time in its pursuit of the Unions.
> 
> We seem to have drifted a few miles down the road. Maybe cybershot  would be gracious enough to add (and the Black Country) in the thread title ??



I did think that discokermit had craftily turned this into a discussion about the Black Country.

Perhaps we should call the thread ‘Greater Birmingham’ which of course includes the Black Country


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 25, 2017)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I did think that discokermit had craftily turned this into a discussion about the Black Country.
> 
> Perhaps we should call the thread ‘Greater Birmingham’ which of course includes the Black Country



Yeah what was that Quango sort of thing they tried to set up recently under that guise, including a Mayor


----------



## discokermit (Oct 25, 2017)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Perhaps we should call the thread ‘Greater Birmingham’ which of course includes the Black Country


no.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 25, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> We seem to have drifted a few miles down the road. Maybe cybershot  would be gracious enough to add (and the Black Country) in the thread title ??


no


----------



## cybershot (Oct 26, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Maybe cybershot  would be gracious enough to add (and the Black Country) in the thread title ??



I would if I could, but the option doesn't seem to be staring me in the face.

How about: 

A Birmingham and Black Country thread for all thing's Brummie and Yam-Yam

And I'll get a mod onto it.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm originally Black Country. Spent years in London and now live in Brum.
I still get called yam yam often when the odd word drops out.


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 2, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Yeah what was that Quango sort of thing they tried to set up recently under that guise, including a Mayor



West Midlands Combined Authority. 

Another yam yam here


----------



## cybershot (Nov 3, 2017)

cybershot said:


> I would if I could, but the option doesn't seem to be staring me in the face.
> 
> How about:
> 
> ...



editor can the thread title be changed to the above. I can't seem to see where to do it myself.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 4, 2017)

The new "super hospital" in Smethwick is coming on, we passed it last week. This is a real Black Country / Birmingham cross over as its replacing parts of hospitals in both. It made me wonder whether Smethwick is Brum or Black Country?
To me, Smethwick folk have an accent of their own which is half Brum and half Black Country.


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 4, 2017)

Bladerunner skies this evening


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 4, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> Bladerunner skies this evening


That’s a great pic


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 7, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> View attachment 119614
> 
> The new "super hospital" in Smethwick is coming on, we passed it last week. This is a real Black Country / Birmingham cross over as its replacing parts of hospitals in both. It made me wonder whether Smethwick is Brum or Black Country?
> To me, Smethwick folk have an accent of their own which is half Brum and half Black Country.



Not sure if I'm permitted on this thread  I'm a Brummie who migrated to London!

Smethwick used to be in Staffordshire before the reorganisation in the 70's when it became West Midlands with a Birmingham postcode, so you could say the people were originally Black Country.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 17, 2017)

The German market opened yesterday, if you're into that sort of stuff (not for me personally)

And the commercialism of Christmas goes too far.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 17, 2017)

That's by the Bull Ring entrance isn't it    -   I agree that Christmas is waaaay too commercialised everywhere now.
The market - well, I guess all you can say is it benefits the city by bringing people in from all over the Midlands.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 17, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> That's by the Bull Ring entrance isn't it    -   I agree that Christmas is waaaay too commercialised everywhere now.
> The market - well, I guess all you can say is it benefits the city by bringing people in from all over the Midlands.



Yup, just what you need, more shit in your way at the busiest time for shoppers.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 17, 2017)

A small advert for the Worcester "Victorian" Christmas market.

Less hideously commercial than the Birmingham one


----------



## kebabking (Nov 18, 2017)

a_chap said:


> A small advert for the Worcester "Victorian" Christmas market.
> 
> Less hideously commercial than the Birmingham one



Rather lovely, isn't it?

Lots of nice pubs and cafes to visit while perusing the exotic wares, the architecture is very beautiful, and the cathedral - burial place of the infamous King John, and the less well known Arthur, Prince of Wales, older brother of Henry VIII, often has a recital or choir concert on...

Much, much nicer - and there's a park and ride...


----------



## kazza007 (Nov 19, 2017)

Smokeandsteam said:


> miss direct The High Field in Edgbaston is definitely the place to go for Sunday Roast. It's delicious and they bring round extra yorkshire pudding and roast potatoes. I would book though as it is popular. Moseley should be swerved as others have said.


Another Moseley person here, but definitely recommend the Highfield for Sunday


----------



## cybershot (Nov 28, 2017)

Rainbow Venues loses it's license, bugger, meant to seeing Eats Everything and Nicole Moudaber on the 9th Dec!

The Rainbow Venues have had their licence revoked


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 29, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Rainbow Venues loses it's license, bugger, meant to seeing Eats Everything and Nicole Moudaber on the 9th Dec!
> 
> The Rainbow Venues have had their licence revoked




Petiton here:

Sign the Petition

The Licensing Committee - populated by out of touch councillors and pious religious nuts - are literally destroying the cultural fabric of the city. The Rainbow venues are the beating heart of Digbeth and whether its for gentrification or just their ususal vandalism BCC need fronting up on this one.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm bumping this post as I'm coming to Birmingham this weekend. I'm looking for the following things, if anyone can advise:

A cosy, warm pub with comfy chairs and possibly a log fire, wooden beams. A proper British pub. City Centre or Jewellery Quarter area. 

Interesting, unusual food - not necessarily sit down restaurants, street food or stalls are ok. Weird and wonderful all the better.

Somewhere to buy a lovely Christmas ornament. 

Do shops open at 9am or 10am on Saturdays? I'm hoping to get up early (time difference will help) and go shopping before town is too packed.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 5, 2017)

Pub - the rose villa tavern in the jewellery quarter.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 5, 2017)

That looks lovely, thanks bees!


----------



## cybershot (Dec 5, 2017)

Digbeth Dining Club from 5pm, might be a bit of a walk if you've got a shed load of bags on you thou! May even be showing my presence myself this Saturday. 

Digbeth Dining Club

Meat Shack as already mentioned in here and Original Patty Men are also good shouts if you like 'dirty burgers'

http://themeatshack.co.uk/home 

Original Patty Men | Burgers & Craft Beer Birmingham

Shops will open at 9am

German Market is on so you might find something ormamenty there, but I haven't bothered with the market for years, quality has generally got worse year on year. 

If I think of anything else suddenly. I'll post.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks cyber. Do you have to pay to get into Digbeth Dining Club or do you just buy your food? Isn't the weather freezing to be outside?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 5, 2017)

miss direct said:


> Thanks cyber. Do you have to pay to get into Digbeth Dining Club or do you just buy your food? Isn't the weather freezing to be outside?



You only pay when it's a street closure, which is the final weekend of the month usually, so should be free this weekend. There is an indoor bit you can go into with your food and there's a bar. Basicially a converted warehouse with benches and sofas, it's generally warm in there.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 6, 2017)

miss direct said:


> I'm bumping this post as I'm coming to Birmingham this weekend. I'm looking for the following things, if anyone can advise:
> 
> A cosy, warm pub with comfy chairs and possibly a log fire, wooden beams. A proper British pub. City Centre or Jewellery Quarter area.
> 
> ...



Cosy warm pub with log fies - Old Moseley Arms. Proper. Now you'll have noticed that this is in Balsall Heath so if you can't face a two mile trip and you want to pay inflated JQ prices then it's the Red Lion down the bottom of Warstone Lane. They do food, real fires and beer at over £4 a pint.

In terms of food - Digbeth DC is a cracker, but it will be baltic this weekend so if you want to go somewhere warm for street food try Original Patty Men round the back of Moor Street Station. Top notch. If you fancy breaking the bank (and want weird) try The Wilderness which is on Dudley Street right by New Street Station. It's very modern so expect to eat flowers etc.

There is a new Korean down on Hurst Street (can't remember the name but its just on the right as you walk down before The Village Inn) which I haven't been too yet but looks amazing. You've got endless chinese and korean restaurants there of course - my favourite is Ken Ho.  

In the JQ The Eight Foot Grocer on Caroline Street is a newish pop up and I loved the tacos in there. Lasan is curry but done as michelin standard food (and prices).

You will struggle not to eat well here at the moment to be honest, there is tons to choose from. 

Word of warning - town will be absolutely heaving this weekend!! I would avoid the German market and surrounding areas!


----------



## cybershot (Dec 6, 2017)

Also worth mentioning roadworks are crippling the city if you're driving in. Seriously if you can cope lugging bags around, use public transport, ideally the train.

Mornings are not so bad if you're early enough, but come 3pm weekdays the city is gridlocked at the moment. Council have decided to lift some of the roadworks on the 15th, but I think that's too little too late, people are already taking their custom elsewhere and businesses have really lost out this year because the council think starting a shed load of roadwork projects in the winter is a good idea without any forethought of the Christmas season, again a council being reactive instead of proactive. They've had better years!
This goes for suburbs as well as the city centre. My journeys home at the moment are a nightmare and constantly having to check roadworks.org to see what route's have been fucked over week by week currently.

Seriously considering binning the car off.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 8, 2017)

So this is how you entertain yourselves....

Man 'cements microwave to his head'


----------



## wiskey (Dec 8, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> So this is how you entertain yourselves....
> 
> Man 'cements microwave to his head'



I just came on to post exactly this...

... I can't even work out what the end result was supposed to be


----------



## Silas Loom (Dec 8, 2017)

cybershot

Can you edit the title? Yam-yams are not actually yams; there is no need for a greengrocer’s apostrophe to warn us of the plural in “things”.

I lived in Sparkhill and Balsall Heath for five years so I have a small stake in the thread.

Magpie really is missed.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 8, 2017)

Nope. I can’t change it. Ed has already changed it once. Not sure where the extra ‘ came from. Probably autocorrect. 

Will get a mod to change it again.


----------



## Silas Loom (Dec 8, 2017)

Weird, you don’t have the option under Thread Tools, next to Unwatch Thread?


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 8, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> So this is how you entertain yourselves....
> 
> Man 'cements microwave to his head'



  I just read it on the BBC West Midlands - what can you say?!!


----------



## cybershot (Dec 8, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Weird, you don’t have the option under Thread Tools, next to Unwatch Thread?



Nope


----------



## Silas Loom (Dec 8, 2017)

cybershot said:


> NopeView attachment 122386



Strange indeed. Especially as it's a very recent thread and there's nothing particularly non-standard about it.


----------



## baldrick (Dec 8, 2017)

miss direct said:


> I'm bumping this post as I'm coming to Birmingham this weekend. I'm looking for the following things, if anyone can advise:
> 
> A cosy, warm pub with comfy chairs and possibly a log fire, wooden beams. A proper British pub. City Centre or Jewellery Quarter area.
> 
> Interesting, unusual food - not necessarily sit down restaurants, street food or stalls are ok. Weird and wonderful all the better.


 Blue Nile on Great Hampton St next to the Clifden (in the JQ). Fab Ethiopian food. The sharing courses that come on a giant pancake are great but I've never had bad food there.

Second the red Lion as a nice pub with good beer and a fire.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 8, 2017)

baldrick said:


> Blue Nile on Great Hampton St next to the Clifden (in the JQ). Fab Ethiopian food. The sharing courses that come on a giant pancake are great but I've never had bad food there.
> 
> Second the red Lion as a nice pub with good beer and a fire.



I've never tried Blue Nile but I like the pubs either side, Lord Clifden and The Church.

Not far from there on the Hockley Handsworth border you have two pubs close together, The Black Eagle, renowned for real ale and roast dinners and a cracking garden. Under new management recently I hope they keep its high standard up.
I guess they will as they have done a great job in the other pub The New Soho Tavern.
They do some great Indian food, they have a specialist chef. Great for footy too as it has lots of screens. Gets full as it's very popular. 

Worth going out the away to visit these two pubs though.


----------



## baldrick (Dec 8, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> I've never tried Blue Nile but I like the pubs either side, Lord Clifden and The Church.
> 
> Not far from there on the Hockley Handsworth border you have two pubs close together, The Black Eagle, renowned for real ale and roast dinners and a cracking garden. Under new management recently I hope they keep its high standard up.
> I guess they will as they have done a great job in the other pub The New Soho Tavern.
> ...


Yeah the New Soho Tavern is great, I love that the expansion has really worked for them. The Keg and Grill in town is good too.

Not been to the Black Eagle. Will have to give that a try


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 9, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I just came on to post exactly this...
> 
> ... I can't even work out what the end result was supposed to be



This was in Wolverhampton, which not in Birmingham or the Black Country.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## wiskey (Dec 9, 2017)

Smokeandsteam said:


> This was in Wolverhampton, which not in Birmingham or the Black Country.



Oh I wasn't planning to post it on this thread, in fact I was wondering where to post it (clearly it belongs in the North fora) when I saw it had already been posted.

I note you haven't pointed out your perceived geographical error to the person who did post it ...


----------



## discokermit (Dec 9, 2017)

Smokeandsteam said:


> This was in Wolverhampton, which not in Birmingham or the Black Country.


the bloke is from dudley though.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 10, 2017)

Well had my weekend in Brum. German market was freezing but pricey and too cold and crowded to drink or eat outside. Went to bacchus bar for a drink and five guys as fancied a burger and had never been there.

Stayed at hatters hostel in j.quarter - hotels were very overpriced so I stayed in a dorm despite promising myself I’d not do that again. 

Did a great shop on Saturday - had lunch at soda bread in j quarter, very nice curry and paratha. Malaysian takeaway in evening. Thanks for all the recommendations. Due to weather and lack of time (and huge crowds!) I couldn’t do many of them but hey, next time.

It’s changed so much since I lived there! I found it hard to even find my way around.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 10, 2017)

miss direct said:


> Well had my weekend in Brum. German market was freezing but pricey and too cold and crowded to drink or eat outside. Went to bacchus bar for a drink and five guys as fancied a burger and had never been there.
> 
> Stayed at hatters hostel in j.quarter - hotels were very overpriced so I stayed in a dorm despite promising myself I’d not do that again.
> 
> ...



Good luck getting back to wherever you need to go. I’ve seen your post in the snow thread.

Very few trains running now and the buses have stopped due to ice.

Oh and for what it’s worth anyone else reading this. No bin collections tomorrow and I’m pretty sure you’ll already know all the schools are closed in the BCC region.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks! I’ve got to get to Birmingham airport from Malvern. Will have to wait till the morning to decide...


----------



## a_chap (Dec 10, 2017)

miss direct said:


> Thanks! I’ve got to get to Birmingham airport from Malvern. Will have to wait till the morning to decide...



You could always try flying from Malvern International Airport.

http://www.joomla.malvern-hang.org.uk 

On a more serious note the wife drove today from Worcester to Leicester. The M5/M42 was clear all the way. I've just got back from walking the dog and it's definitely thawing out there now, so I would suggest the roads will not be a problem tomorrow. The drivers, however...


----------



## miss direct (Dec 10, 2017)

a_chap said:


> You could always try flying from Malvern International Airport.
> 
> Malvern Hang Gliding Club
> 
> On a more serious note the wife drove today from Worcester to Leicester. The M5/M42 was clear all the way. I've just got back from walking the dog and it's definitely thawing out there now, so I would suggest the roads will not be a problem tomorrow. The drivers, however...



Thanks for the information! My mum isn’t keen on driving... will have to see what it looks like tomorrow:/


----------



## cybershot (Dec 11, 2017)

miss direct said:


> Thanks for the information! My mum isn’t keen on driving... will have to see what it looks like tomorrow:/



Trains in west mids operating as usual. Flights are all ok but maybe delays due to dealing with yesterdays backlog. 

Good luck, if you can get out of Malvern you should be ok.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 11, 2017)

I’m at New St now, various delays but nothing major by the looks of things.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 11, 2017)

Trains knackered out of Hereford, dunno if that effects your area ((((((miss direct))))))

Hope you find a way to the airport safely.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 19, 2017)

Bailiffs arrive at Birmingham Council House to settle unpaid debt

Bailiffs arrive at Birmingham Council House to settle unpaid debt

Possibly the worst run Council in the UK after the debacle with the refuse workers


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 21, 2017)

Commonwealth Games: Birmingham announced as host of 2022 event

Brum's got the 2022 Commonwealth Games.




eta ...............and they can do sight seeing tours with this   Double-decker's roof torn off by bridge


----------



## cybershot (Dec 23, 2017)

I’d be more excited about winning the games if anywhere else actually wanted it. Seemed they didn’t when push came to shove. It almost feels like charity. 

On a side note. Ghetto golf is great fun in the custard factory. Booze, dirty burgers, booze, loud music, cocktails. 

What could go wrong. NOTHING!!!!


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 23, 2017)

What a silly name. What is ‘ghetto’ about it?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 23, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> What a silly name. What is ‘ghetto’ about it?



Drop them a mail and ask?  It was good fun thou.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 23, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> What a silly name. What is ‘ghetto’ about it?



Ghetto your credit card, this is going to cost a fortune?


----------



## Slo-mo (Dec 24, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> What a silly name. What is ‘ghetto’ about it?



Well Digbeth, where the custard factory is, was once a very poor inner city area, slum housing etc. So they probably think it sounds cool and 'edgy'


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 24, 2017)

Slo-mo said:


> Well Digbeth, where the custard factory is, was once a very poor inner city area, slum housing etc. So they probably think it sounds cool and 'edgy'



Yes, certain parts of Brum are getting like certain parts of London. Once great pockets of Brum, Digbeth for one, are now a bit posh shall we say.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 24, 2017)

Slo-mo said:


> Well Digbeth, where the custard factory is, was once a very poor inner city area, slum housing etc. So they probably think it sounds cool and 'edgy'



Yes I know, was more a rhetorical question really.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 3, 2018)

www.expressandstar.com/news/local-hubs/sandwell/rowley-regis/2018/01/03/bell-tolls-for-road-name-change-

 

This comes up every now and then


----------



## baldrick (Jan 3, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I’d be more excited about winning the games if anywhere else actually wanted it. Seemed they didn’t when push came to shove. It almost feels like charity.
> 
> On a side note. Ghetto golf is great fun in the custard factory. Booze, dirty burgers, booze, loud music, cocktails.
> 
> What could go wrong. NOTHING!!!!


Have you been to the axe throwing place? That looks fun.

I'm pretty pleased about the commonwealths actually. I don't really care that no one else wanted it  I think the facilities could be great for the area.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 3, 2018)

baldrick said:


> Have you been to the axe throwing place? That looks fun.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased about the commonwealths actually. I don't really care that no one else wanted it  I think the facilities could be great for the area.



Nope not seen that, this place did come up thou when discussing where to hold our dept Christmas party, and working in IT and all, it certainly appealed.

grangelivegaming


----------



## cybershot (Jan 5, 2018)

Wooden plate restaurant fined £50,000


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 10, 2018)

Peaky Blinders founder: Why Channel 4 MUST come to Birmingham

Peaky Blinders founder: Why Channel 4 MUST come to Birmingham

A succint history of Brum in there. I like the bit at the end about the football


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 11, 2018)

Grrrrrrrr  I hate the Mail website - full of pop ups and ads you can't turn off!

Oddly enough I work about 10 minutes walk from Channel 4 in London, I do hope Brum gets it though!


----------



## Lorca (Jan 11, 2018)

did anyone else read about this school in Wednesbury where they created 'rich' and 'poor' kid zones by charging parents £6 a week to let their kids play with the new sports equipment in a separate area of the playground . Unsurprisingly, the head is getting pelters and the scheme has been dropped, but wtf was she thinking in the first place!

School creates 'poor zone' for kids whose parents didn't pay for new sport kit


----------



## cybershot (Jan 11, 2018)

Lorca said:


> did anyone else read about this school in Wednesbury where they created 'rich' and 'poor' kid zones by charging parents £6 a week to let their kids play with the new sports equipment in a separate area of the playground . Unsurprisingly, the head is getting pelters and the scheme has been dropped, but wtf was she thinking in the first place!
> 
> School creates 'poor zone' for kids whose parents didn't pay for new sport kit



That's dreadful.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 11, 2018)

Might be a useful twitter account to keep an eye on, especially for those of us budgeting in Jan/Feb but already getting twitchy about staring at the 4 walls at the weekend.

BudgetBrum (@BudgetBrum) on Twitter


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 11, 2018)

cybershot said:


> That's dreadful.



Yeah I saw this. I think one of the comments picked up on what little they bought with the amount raised, not that it was right in the first place.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 11, 2018)

Completely unsurprised that it's an Ofsted 'outstanding' school. Lip service to inclusion but actually no real idea what it means.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 16, 2018)

BBC WM legend Ed Doolan dies aged 76

BBC WM legend Ed Doolan dies aged 76

Remember his shows well. R.I.P Ed.


----------



## mr steev (Jan 16, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> This was in Wolverhampton, which not in Birmingham or the Black Country.



Parts are. And surely wolves would be covered by 'yam yam'?


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 16, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> BBC WM legend Ed Doolan dies aged 76
> 
> BBC WM legend Ed Doolan dies aged 76
> 
> Remember his shows well. R.I.P Ed.



Sorry to hear that - my mother was a big fan and used to listen to his shows.
RIP Ed.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 17, 2018)

mr steev said:


> Parts are. And surely wolves would be covered by 'yam yam'?



Wolverhamption is in Staffordshire. I will accept that some part of the wider 'city' - like Bilston - 'am yam yam'. Although of course Wolverhampton never has been and never will be a city. Hope that clears it up


----------



## mr steev (Jan 17, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Wolverhamption is in Staffordshire. I will accept that some part of the wider 'city' - like Bilston - 'am yam yam'. Although of course Wolverhampton never has been and never will be a city. Hope that clears it up



Heath Town is on the edge of the coal seam... That's only about a mile from the center so it's a bit closer than the wider 'city' (I agree with your city views). A lot of wolves isn't in the Black Country, but it's yam yam. Bilston, Darlaston and Wednesbury all are in Staffordshire too.
Wolves certainly shouldn't be in the Northern forum and has far more affinity to The Black Country than Brum


----------



## cybershot (Jan 17, 2018)

As OP and having had enough topic title changes already. I declare wolverhampton talk: on topic.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 17, 2018)

cybershot said:


> As OP and having had enough topic title changes already. I declare wolverhampton talk: on topic.



Speaking from a Worcestershire perspective, they all sound the same to me...


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 18, 2018)

mr steev said:


> Heath Town is on the edge of the coal seam... That's only about a mile from the center so it's a bit closer than the wider 'city' (I agree with your city views). A lot of wolves isn't in the Black Country, but it's yam yam. Bilston, Darlaston and Wednesbury all are in Staffordshire too.
> Wolves certainly shouldn't be in the Northern forum and has far more affinity to The Black Country than Brum



Wednesbury is in Sandwell, not Wolverhampton. I would argue Bilston and Darlo are in the Black Country but that north and west of there isn’t. 

Finally your are correct that there is no affinity between us and Wulfurians!!


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 18, 2018)

Wednesfield. Black Country & Wolverhampton.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 18, 2018)

Bilston is Wolves. Granted once you reach the Lunt then that can go to the Black Country but I've grown up thinking of Bilston as being part of Wolves as we went there swimming with the school


----------



## mr steev (Jan 18, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Wednesbury is in Sandwell, not Wolverhampton.



I know. I never said it was. I said it was in Staffordshire.



Smokeandsteam said:


> Finally your are correct that there is no affinity between us and Wulfurians!!



There's little between you lot and most of the black country either tbh


----------



## mr steev (Jan 18, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> Bilston is Wolves. Granted once you reach the Lunt then that can go to the Black Country but I've grown up thinking of Bilston as being part of Wolves as we went there swimming with the school



It's both


----------



## discokermit (Jan 18, 2018)

no use arguing over what is and isn't black country. no two people in the black country would agree on its borders.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 18, 2018)

and bilston wasn't part of wolverhampton until 1966.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 18, 2018)

mr steev said:


> There's little between you lot and most of the black country either tbh



That’s true!


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 18, 2018)

Bilston is very Black Country. They still sell orange chips down there. It all ends at Priestfield though.That's why the Tram always breaks down there


----------



## mr steev (Jan 18, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> Bilston is very Black Country. They still sell orange chips down there. It all ends at Priestfield though.That's why the Tram always breaks down there



Plenty of places sell orange chips in Wolves too (thankfully )


----------



## cybershot (Jan 19, 2018)

Anywho. Anyway from Geography.

The Rainbow Venues have started their 'educate' initiative while they battle the councils and also try to raise money in order to keep landlords happy while they await for appeal dates etc. This is a massive loss to the Birmingham night life scene. 

Our Statement – #educatenotrevocate

Hopefully they'll be able to do a 'fabric' and get it overturned.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 19, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Anywho. Anyway from Geography.
> 
> The Rainbow Venues have started their 'educate' initiative while they battle the councils and also try to raise money in order to keep landlords happy while they await for appeal dates etc. This is a massive loss to the Birmingham night life scene.
> 
> ...



The Mail are suggesting the appeal to the licensing committee may not go ahead now? I hope this isn't the case.


----------



## Lorca (Jan 20, 2018)

Anyone else familiar with the Black Country poet, Liz Berry? I'm guessing many of you are already aware of her, but I must admit I just stumbled across her (though I'm originally from Brum) and I thought she is pretty good.


----------



## mr steev (Jan 20, 2018)

Lorca said:


> Anyone else familiar with the Black Country poet, Liz Berry? I'm guessing many of you are already aware of her, but I must admit I just stumbled across her (though I'm originally from Brum) and I thought she is pretty good.




She's performing next Friday at The Slade Rooms as part of Wolverhampton's Literature Festival


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 21, 2018)

Lorca said:


> Anyone else familiar with the Black Country poet, Liz Berry? I'm guessing many of you are already aware of her, but I must admit I just stumbled across her (though I'm originally from Brum) and I thought she is pretty good.




Can't say I had the but just had a listen and a read up. On a similar vein but more comedy I had yet another listen to Dolly Allen the other night. Reminds me so much of me Gran on my English side.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 22, 2018)

Good to see that BCC bring in the new year still not having a fucking clue what they are doing.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 26, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Good to see that BCC bring in the new year still not having a fucking clue what they are doing.




The neighbours are at it too...

'I won't quit' - Embattled Sandwell Council leader Steve Eling hits back at James Morris' explosive Commons address


----------



## moochedit (Feb 13, 2018)

i'm seeing reports of an explosion in brum ...

People told to stay away after 'explosion' in Birmingham city centre

Explosion in basement of Birmingham theatre


----------



## baldrick (Feb 13, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The Mail are suggesting the appeal to the licensing committee may not go ahead now? I hope this isn't the case.


It appears they are giving up their venues.

Seems like a strange decision but I can only assume they've been advised they won't win, or are seeing the way the wind is blowing in Digbeth. Massive shame though. I've been to some cracking nights at the rainbow. End of an era.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 13, 2018)

moochedit said:


> i'm seeing reports of an explosion in brum ...
> 
> People told to stay away after 'explosion' in Birmingham city centre
> 
> Explosion in basement of Birmingham theatre


Non story. Something has gone wrong in a staff only area of the Rep, nobody hurt. Theatre evacuated as standard procedure. That’s it.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 14, 2018)

baldrick said:


> It appears they are giving up their venues.
> 
> Seems like a strange decision but I can only assume they've been advised they won't win, or are seeing the way the wind is blowing in Digbeth. Massive shame though. I've been to some cracking nights at the rainbow. End of an era.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 14, 2018)

Expect lots of nice posh flats on the sites soon, full of people wanting to live in an area with lots of vibrant nightlife... oh.


----------



## baldrick (Feb 14, 2018)

cybershot said:


>



They appear to be keeping the pub and the courtyard only. I assume those are the only venues they actually own. Though they were looking for a new licensee for the pub before all this kicked off. What a mess. Well done Birmingham City Council, there will be some new land to sell off soon.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 14, 2018)

Was probably the idea all along by the council. 

Who has the lease on Air (code) now. I was told it was cheaper to keep the doors closed than it was to open it again! Would love to have a look around in there for old times sake.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 15, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Expect lots of nice posh flats on the sites soon, full of people wanting to live in an area with lots of vibrant nightlife... oh.



Ive been getting this wrong. I always assumed that they couldn’t market a district as edgy, urban and post industrial if they’d sanitised the area. After all the counter cultural nature of it is what makes it edgy and somewhere knowledge economy types want to live amongst. In fact it turns out that stripping the area of its soul is a prerequisite.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 15, 2018)

baldrick said:


> They appear to be keeping the pub and the courtyard only. I assume those are the only venues they actually own. Though they were looking for a new licensee for the pub before all this kicked off. What a mess. Well done Birmingham City Council, there will be some new land to sell off soon.



Wouldn’t be the first time - the council and the police have a long history of raiding, closing, demolishing and generally making the existence of the nighttime economy in the city difficult. 

You might be right about the land but we shouldn’t overlook the moralising and censorious morals of the Licensing Committee. One look at them tells you what the city is up against. As ever whatever is achieved is depose the council and not because of it.


----------



## baldrick (Feb 15, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> You might be right about the land but we shouldn’t overlook the moralising and censorious morals of the Licensing Committee. One look at them tells you what the city is up against. As ever whatever is achieved is depose the council and not because of it.


 Yeah, they've been treated appallingly. The irony being that it's the reputation of venues like the rainbow complex that have made the area attractive to investors. But they have to kill those venues off to make money. Scumbags.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 1, 2018)

All council run schools closed in Birmingham tomorrow.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 2, 2018)

cybershot said:


> All council run schools closed in Birmingham tomorrow.



Paaah, saft lot these days, don't recall that happening when I was at school


----------



## cybershot (Mar 6, 2018)

Dippy the Diplodocus has arrived at Birmingham Museum and art gallery until 9th September for those looking for something to do, or to occupy the kids.

Dippy on Tour: A Natural History Adventure


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 6, 2018)

How about the Drink and Dine with Dippy!


----------



## kebabking (Mar 7, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Dippy the Diplodocus has arrived at Birmingham Museum and art gallery until 9th September for those looking for something to do, or to occupy the kids.
> 
> Dippy on Tour: A Natural History Adventure



We saw it at Dorchester museum in half term - it's brilliant. Part of that is that i went to the NHM about every month as a kid because I was obsessed with dinosaurs, so Dippy was a bit part of my childhood.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 7, 2018)

I should note it's not there until May. I badly worded my post above.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 10, 2018)

Ghost Streets of Balsall Heath | Ort Gallery

This looks quite good.

Striking images of Balsall Heath in 1968 on show 

Striking images of Balsall Heath in 1968 on show


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 10, 2018)

An exhibition of the photos was at the Ikon Gallery a couple of years ago, definitely worth seeing.

The story behind how she came to take them and how they were rediscovered is very interesting too.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 21, 2018)

The Lovely Eggs, who are pretty popular on the music forums on urban, play the hare and hounds in May.

Birmingham Wire -


----------



## cybershot (Mar 21, 2018)

Picture from the Black Country Museum on Friday, first time there in about 10 years. Main visitor center and the Dudley Canal Trust have had a bit of an upgrade but not much else (not surprisingly) has changed.

Still a good day out mind.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 21, 2018)

Bostin place that is 

The first time I visited was years ago when my grandmother was alive - think she was in her 90's then.
The ladies in the cottages were fascinated as she could remember so many of the household items and kitchen equipment.

I went last about five years ago with my sister and brother in law from Germany, we spend most of the day there.
Was surprised that you now have to wear the helmets and hi viz when you go on the canal boat trip into the Limestone mines  elf and safety I assume.

As you say, always a good place to visit.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 22, 2018)

Moseley Folk Festival line is out - Teenage Fabclub headling on the Sunday  Levellers also headlining 

Moseley Folk Festival - August 31st - 2nd September 2018


----------



## miss direct (Mar 22, 2018)

Did you have the chips? cybershot


----------



## cybershot (Mar 22, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Moseley Folk Festival line is out - Teenage Fabclub headling on the Sunday  Levellers also headlining
> 
> Moseley Folk Festival - August 31st - 2nd September 2018



Was looking at this earlier, no idea why I didn't mention it here. Will probably go the Friday for the Levellers at the very least. (sorry, I like them!)



miss direct said:


> Did you have the chips? cybershot



Oh yes, oh yes, oh yes.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 22, 2018)

The fish, chips and scraps at the Black Country museum make the best breakfast. It’s a great day out there.


----------



## kazza007 (Mar 22, 2018)

The soul n jazz fest is good


----------



## kazza007 (Mar 22, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Moseley Folk Festival line is out - Teenage Fabclub headling on the Sunday  Levellers also headlining
> 
> Moseley Folk Festival - August 31st - 2nd September 2018


The soul funk jazz fest is better


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 23, 2018)

I’m going on the Saturday to Funk, Soul & Jazz. First time for this but been to the folk one 3 times.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 25, 2018)

Ready Player One is released next week and a lot was filmed in Birmingham.

With it comes the stereotypical destain articles from the likes of the Telegraph. Expect more of this over the coming week.

Hollywood's favourite dystopia: how Birmingham became Spielberg's city of the future

10 reasons why you should visit Birmingham


----------



## Lorca (Mar 25, 2018)

well, the Boston Globe seems to sort of like Brum anyway...I lolled at the fact that Queen Victoria used to shut the blinds on her carriage when passing through, never knew that!

Once an industrial eyesore, Birmingham, England, is now kind of hot for travel - The Boston Globe


----------



## mr steev (Mar 25, 2018)

Lorca said:


> I lolled at the fact that Queen Victoria used to shut the blinds on her carriage when passing through, never knew that!



It's been said that that is where the Black Country got it's name.
In Queen Victoria's early diaries she writes, aged 13, of her visit to Birmingham and Wolverhampton: "The men, woemen [sic], children, country and houses are all black. But I can not by any description give an idea of its strange and extraordinary appearance.

"The country is very desolate every where; there are coals about, and the grass is quite blasted and black. I just now see an extraordinary building flaming with fire. The country continues black, engines flaming, coals, in abundance, every where, smoking and burning coal heaps, intermingled with wretched huts and carts and little ragged children."


----------



## kazza007 (Mar 26, 2018)

moonsi til said:


> I’m going on the Saturday to Funk, Soul & Jazz. First time for this but been to the folk one 3 times.


I've been 4 times still a folk fest virgin. May pop it this yearv


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 26, 2018)

mr steev said:


> It's been said that that is where the Black Country got it's name.
> In Queen Victoria's early diaries she writes, aged 13, of her visit to Birmingham and Wolverhampton: "The men, woemen [sic], children, country and houses are all black. But I can not by any description give an idea of its strange and extraordinary appearance.
> 
> "The country is very desolate every where; there are coals about, and the grass is quite blasted and black. I just now see an extraordinary building flaming with fire. The country continues black, engines flaming, coals, in abundance, every where, smoking and burning coal heaps, intermingled with wretched huts and carts and little ragged children."



I read Hard Times (Dickens) years ago and that quote by Queen Victoria was in the Introduction, even though the book was a bit more Northerny.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 27, 2018)

When is Mostly Jazz, Funk and Soul Festival 2018? Lineup, tickets and more

When is Mostly Jazz, Funk and Soul Festival 2018? Lineup, tickets and more

Sister Sledge, Candi Staton, Jimmy Cliff and Roy Ayers. Some great artists there this year.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 28, 2018)

cybershot said:


>




The Rainbow has abandoned its appeal totally and will refund the £25K raised to fund its legal challenge.

A massive blow to the city in my view, and very very sad news. Still the relgious bigots and moralisers on BCC Licensing Committee will be delighted. They've taken down a major player in the counter culture of the city.

The Rainbow Venues withdraws appeal against council


----------



## cybershot (Mar 28, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The Rainbow has abandoned its appeal totally and will refund the £25K raised to fund its legal challenge.
> 
> A massive blow to the city in my view, and very very sad news. Still the relgious bigots and moralisers on BCC Licensing Committee will be delighted. They've taken down a major player in the counter culture of the city.
> 
> The Rainbow Venues withdraws appeal against council



Yes it sucks, one can only assume the venues will open back up under new management at some point and the cycle can start all over again. As a donator I'd be more than happy for them to use that money for that very reason. A bit of Phoenix Nights style magic with the licensee.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 28, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Yes it sucks, one can only assume the venues will open back up under new management at some point and the cycle can start all over again. As a donator I'd be more than happy for them to use that money for that very reason. A bit of Phoenix Nights style magic with the licensee.



According to the article in counteract they will continue but not in Brum.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 12, 2018)

Juat posted this in the politics forum here. 

Plans are also afoot to show the film of Malcolm X visiting Smethwick. Plus Shirin Hersch will be talking about her forthcoming book examining strikes in the West Midlands during the period that brough black, asaian and white workers together and forged a cultural identity based on shared class interests on the shopfloor.  

Rivers of Love


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 12, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Juat posted this in the politics forum here.
> 
> Plans are also afoot to show the film of Malcolm X visiting Smethwick. Plus Shirin Hersch will be talking about her forthcoming book examining strikes in the West Midlands during the period that brough black, asaian and white workers together and forged a cultural identity based on shared class interests on the shopfloor.
> 
> Rivers of Love



That looks really interesting, thanks for posting.


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 12, 2018)

There's a bit more on the event here

Brendon Batson to speak at ‘From Rivers of Blood to Rivers of Love’ 50th anniversary event - The Phoenix Newspaper


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 16, 2018)

Commonwealth Games: Next host city Birmingham puts on a show in Gold Coast ceremony

Awwww  -  made me quite proud to be a Brummie


----------



## cybershot (Apr 16, 2018)

I somehow missed the announcement, but knew about the fight to keep open, but looks like iconic canalside boozer and live music venue The Flapper lost it's battle and closes it's doors on 30th June. 1 year before it would have celebrated it's 50th Birthday!

Weather looks good on Wednesday and I've got the day off, so may well have what could be my final pint there.

Birmingham’s popular Flapper venue closes : replaced by yet more posh flats - Louder Than War


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 16, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I somehow missed the announcement, but knew about the fight to keep open, but looks like iconic canalside boozer and live music venue The Flapper lost it's battle and closes it's doors on 30th June. 1 year before it would have celebrated it's 50th Birthday!
> 
> Weather looks good on Wednesday and I've got the day off, so may well have what could be my final pint there.
> 
> Birmingham’s popular Flapper venue closes : replaced by yet more posh flats - Louder Than War



Absolutely shit news this. 

While the blame lies squarely elsewhere it’s a bit disappointing to see both The Flapper and The Rainbow closing without much of a fight.

Really bad news for the soul of the city.


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 21, 2018)

Birmingham is looking increasingly shit with yet more shiny buildings/flats and iconic places closing


----------



## cybershot (Apr 21, 2018)

Funny you should say that, as Wednesday I went into the new Library for the first time (shame on me, also the flapper didn't open until 4pm and by then we were ready to go home after being on our feet since 10:30am) and also discovered the secret garden.

Photos attached, so much construction work going on, it's impossible to get a good picture of the city anywhere because of cranes or stuff that's been bulldozed! Also Can't actually see very far because, far too many tall buildings around now! However I'm sure it looks impressive from the Lickey Hills!


----------



## moomoo (Apr 22, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Funny you should say that, as Wednesday I went into the new Library for the first time (shame on me, also the flapper didn't open until 4pm and by then we were ready to go home after being on our feet since 10:30am) and also discovered the secret garden.
> 
> Photos attached, so much construction work going on, it's impossible to get a good picture of the city anywhere because of cranes or stuff that's been bulldozed! Also Can't actually see very far because, far too many tall buildings around now! However I'm sure it looks impressive from the Lickey Hills!
> 
> View attachment 133367 View attachment 133368 View attachment 133369 View attachment 133370 View attachment 133371



We went there on Friday.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 22, 2018)

Used to love going up the Beacon to look at the view of Birmingham.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 22, 2018)

Well, I've been liking Birmingham this week. We live near a lot of green, a few minutes from the River Rea, and I cycled up to Cannon Hill along the river on Friday in beautiful sunshine, then on to the Custard Factory where I had a lovely lunch, then on my way home lots of people I knew with their kids at our local park, so me and my kids joined them.  Yesterday, I took my eldest to her drama group in Hockley, and I had a coffee while doing some work in a nice caf in the Jewellery Quarter, I didn't eat but the breakfasts looked great. Then in the evening my partner and I went out (we finally have a babysitter) to our slowly changing high street and went to a microbrewery bar, followed by the new artisan pizza place, then the local pub which was very busy. It's still a very down to earth place, so I can't see it becoming too gentrified, nice for there to be places to go on a very run down high street and to not automatically think lets go into Kings Heath.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 23, 2018)

kazza007 said:


> Birmingham is looking increasingly shit with yet more shiny buildings/flats and iconic places closing



It's been like this since forever. 

No sense of planning; 
no coherent vision of what the city/skyline should look like; 
the almost deliberate tearing down of iconic buildings and replacing them with shit;
Clogged up roads everywhere choking the city to death; 
religious council bigots and the cops closing down any sense of a counter culture; 
the breathtakingly bad attempts to become a knowledge economy city; 
the endless wasteful ostentiatious odes to philistinism and desperation to be LA or NY but ending up like Detroit;
systematic failure to act like the second city whilst moaning about London, Manchester, everywhere;
the filth and mess; 
morons who couldn't run a bath running the city 


I still fucking love it though...


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 23, 2018)

True. It's like an old, battered pair of shoes...with a new, snazzy pair of laces to revitalize, but still the familiarity of those comfy, old pair.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 23, 2018)

Except... The centre is a much nicer place to be now. The old Birmingham was horrible - endless subways, dark tunnels under roads, concrete misery. To get anywhere meant going underground though rubbish filled passageways that stank of piss. 

It's so much better now, even allowing for the corporate blandness in the buildings.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 24, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Except... The centre is a much nicer place to be now. The old Birmingham was horrible - endless subways, dark tunnels under roads, concrete misery. To get anywhere meant going underground though rubbish filled passageways that stank of piss.
> 
> It's so much better now, even allowing for the corporate blandness in the buildings.



Have you been in town lately? It's a building site. Shit Primarks, shit shops that nobody needs, yet more new offices, boxy indentikit flat construction, filthy and full of rubbish. Oh, and literally choking to death from endless and permanent congestion. 

Given the endless empty shops everywhere you'd think the council might want to have mandated some massive green spaces, maybe open up more of the canals, maybe massively expand cylce networks, maybe have kids play areas and desginate some car free zones. But no. Just in the last few months The Flapper has gone to be replaced by flats, The Rainbow - gone for god knows, the Adam and Eve - gone, loads of the Irish pubs in Digbeth forced closed by the cops etc etc  

I agree with you about the old rat run networks - they were horrible and probably dangerous - but the point is this. Moving away from the 60's planning blight could have been the moment to transform the city. We could have made it greeener, cleaner and genuinely made it a space to _be_ rather than just work and consume, but as usual we've failed.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 24, 2018)

kazza007 said:


> True. It's like an old, battered pair of shoes...with a new, snazzy pair of laces to revitalize, but still the familiarity of those comfy, old pair.



There will be holes in both though to let the dirty rainwater in.


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 24, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Except... The centre is a much nicer place to be now. The old Birmingham was horrible - endless subways, dark tunnels under roads, concrete misery. To get anywhere meant going underground though rubbish filled passageways that stank of piss.
> 
> It's so much better now, even allowing for the corporate blandness in the buildings.



That bit on new street/high St around odeon/specsavers round to boots has quite a down trodden/univiting/embarrassingly rough feel to it for a 'second city' compared to further up. Maybe a reflection on other city center, but did we really need a primary megastore for the pavilion, etc. Gap near Martineau a poundland megastore and many other examples of similar shite. The centre is really two co existing cities now


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 24, 2018)

kazza007 said:


> That bit on new street/high St around odeon/specsavers round to boots has quite a down trodden/univiting/embarrassingly rough feel to it for a 'second city' compared to further up. Maybe a reflection on other city center, but did we really need a primary megastore for the pavilion, etc. Gap near Martineau a poundland megastore and many other examples of similar shite. The centre is really two co existing cities now



It's also full of a multitude of religious head the ball types 'preaching' round there.


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 24, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> It's also full of a multitude of religious head the ball types 'preaching' round there.


True. When you go to Manchester I mainly see people playing music or street dancing rather than shouting angrily through megaphones. Not very inviting or creating a good impression for visitors and families


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 24, 2018)

kazza007 said:


> True. When you go to Manchester I mainly see people playing music or street dancing rather than shouting angrily through megaphones. Not very inviting or creating a good impression for visitors and families



When you go to Manchester you can also visit independent bookshops and soak up a ‘culture’ that is representative of the city. Plus they’ve got trams that actually go somewhere - even our tram extension is designed to fuel consumerism and mass produced leisure consumption. I’d really like Manchester if it wasn’t Manchester


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 26, 2018)

IN PICTURES: Diggers, drones and drama at Wednesbury flood

Back in the Black Country this looks pretty nasty for the locals


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 27, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> IN PICTURES: Diggers, drones and drama at Wednesbury flood
> 
> Back in the Black Country this looks pretty nasty for the locals



Blimey 
Just seen it on BBC West Mids here Road turned into river by digger


----------



## cybershot (Apr 27, 2018)

Should be one hell of an Insurance payout!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 3, 2018)

Big twist in fight to save famous Flapper pub - but it may not be good news

The planning application to bulldoze The Flapper to build apartments has been withdrawn. But the owner still intends to force the closure of the venue. If anything this is boiling my piss more than the yuppie flat proposal....


----------



## cybershot (May 3, 2018)

Crane also unable to get out of it's ties with rainbow warehouse situation, cancels all upcoming events. Some have been relocated, including the Sasha/Tale of Us Renaissance night I'm going to, which is now at Boxxed. Which I'm not too happy about. Shit venue. Almost literally as the plumbing always seems to be a problem there and you end up walking in piss/shite by the end of the night.


----------



## cybershot (May 8, 2018)

Birmingham 'Superprix' could be back in 2019! Formula E cars.

Mayor of the West Midlands in advanced negotiations to revive Birmingham Superprix.  | Birmingham Updates


----------



## BCBlues (May 8, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Birmingham 'Superprix' could be back in 2019! Formula E cars.
> 
> Mayor of the West Midlands in advanced negotiations to revive Birmingham Superprix.  | Birmingham Updates



I seem to remember the very first one coincided with licensing laws allowing all day drinking. A good day was had by all except gangs of Villa and Blues at each other's throats all day.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 8, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Big twist in fight to save famous Flapper pub - but it may not be good news
> 
> The planning application to bulldoze The Flapper to build apartments has been withdrawn. But the owner still intends to force the closure of the venue. If anything this is boiling my piss more than the yuppie flat proposal....


Expect a mysterious fire there any day now.


----------



## cybershot (May 15, 2018)

Tries to turn venue into something completely different, but gets rejected anyway due to 'violence'

What?


----------



## elbows (May 15, 2018)




----------



## cybershot (May 15, 2018)

elbows said:


>






> Under the Skyline Series banner, upcoming Digbeth Arena shows include James Arthur on 25 August; Texas and Imelda May on 1 September; The The on 7 September; and Garbage on 8 September, with more announcements expected soon.



Someone pass me a bucket!


----------



## cybershot (May 16, 2018)

The world's biggest Primark. What a time to be alive.

The world's largest Primark is coming to Birmingham city centre as well as three new stores | Birmingham Updates


----------



## blossie33 (May 16, 2018)

cybershot said:


> The world's biggest Primark. What a time to be alive.
> 
> The world's largest Primark is coming to Birmingham city centre as well as three new stores | Birmingham Updates



Wow


----------



## cybershot (May 16, 2018)

I love how the artists impression embraces Brum's Gotham City Vibe.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2018)

Some good archive Brummie pics:

















17 Colour Snapshots of Birmingham's Bull Ring Market (September 11 1959) - Flashbak


----------



## editor (May 25, 2018)

More Brummie pics!
















32 Colour Snapshots of Birmingham In the 1960s - Flashbak


----------



## blossie33 (May 25, 2018)

Brilliant!
Lots of memories for me here  - I used to have a Saturday job just down the road from Handsworth Market!

....and this picture -  the lady with the red hair worked in the newsagents next door but two to me!


----------



## BCBlues (May 26, 2018)

Safe place for a zebra crossing ?? Look left, right, behind you and watch that corner over the road too.

Great pictures. You can see from them how much fun us kids of that era had playing around in those old derelict buildings.


----------



## gawkrodger (May 31, 2018)

Any Brummies on here ever managed to walk along the Dudderston viaduct in Digbeth?


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 1, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> View attachment 136408
> 
> Safe place for a zebra crossing ?? Look left, right, behind you and watch that corner over the road too.



Typical Brummie 'planning'.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 1, 2018)

gawkrodger said:


> Any Brummies on here ever managed to walk along the Dudderston viaduct in Digbeth?



Is it possible to get up there? Looks interesting, but I don't like heights.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 1, 2018)

gawkrodger said:


> Any Brummies on here ever managed to walk along the Dudderston viaduct in Digbeth?



There was talk of turning it into a Skypark but god knows now... Plan for Birmingham's park in the sky

Bordesley railway station is open on weekends, although it might only be when Birmingham City FC are at home, check timetabling. Which may or may not give a view?


----------



## cybershot (Jun 1, 2018)

Also, if anyone watched Ambulance last night on BBC1, it was covering the Belgrave Middleway crash which happened just before Christmas. 

Which has also gone quiet on the survivor who was in the alleged vehicle that caused the carnage. 

Eta: Some stuff came out this week, clearly i've not been paying attention: Taxi driver in Belgrave Middleway crash also had drugs in system


----------



## cybershot (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 18, 2018)

According to the Brum Mail a congestion charge is coming in inside the inner ring.

A city centre congestion charge is coming - what we know so far

No doubt there will be loads of compliants about this in the event that it is introduced. People will say its regressive as it will stop poor people but not rich drivers, that the public transport isn't up to scratch, that the cycle lane provision is crap and that it merely pushes the problem elsewhere. All of this is true. But, I still welcome it. 

The city centre is literally killing us with fumes. It's unpleasant, congested and clogged.  

I'd actually go further - there is no need for any car to be in the inner ring road. Buses, taxis, cycles and walkers only.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 18, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I'd actually go further - there is no need for any car to be in the inner ring road. Buses, taxis, cycles and walkers only.


Except there are lots of needs. We need much better public transport, park and rides etc for it to work.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 18, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Except there are lots of needs. We need much better public transport, park and rides etc for it to work.



As I say, many of the complaints will have merit and the lack of decent and affordable public transport is undeniable.  

I've taken to walking or cycling to town from Kings Heath because the roads are so clogged and the public transport so shit. It's dangerous, inconvenient for me at times and always an unpleasant journey given the congestion, bad/aggressive driving and foul air. 

But, for me, the congestion charge is a cart and horse issue. Once the cars go the urgent demand for better public transport, cycle lanes, park and rides and safe walking routes becomes overwhelming for the government and council.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 18, 2018)

If people don’t have an alternative they’ll simply pay the charge and nothing will change.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 18, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> According to the Brum Mail a congestion charge is coming in inside the inner ring.
> 
> A city centre congestion charge is coming - what we know so far
> 
> ...



I rarely go inside the middle ringroad, except when I'm coming from the M6 and use the A38 Expressway to get through the centre of town and come out the other end. As that's a major route through the city without actually going into the other roads, I'd like to think they keep the A38 off the charge too. Would still screw me over as I tend to turn right and head out towards wheely's lane to then escape the rest of the A38 traffic, but I guess we'll just wait and see.

Edited: Getting my midlde and inner ringroads confused.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 18, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If people don’t have an alternative they’ll simply pay the charge and nothing will change.



That’s precisely why I said I’d go further and ban cars from inside the inner ring road. We’ll still be gridlocked and poisoned on Moseley Road and Alcester Road no doubt.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 18, 2018)

They're not talking about the inner ring road (although it's not a useable "ring" anymore, most of that has gone now), but the middle one. It's a _huge_ area that you aren't going to rid of cars in any time soon.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 19, 2018)

A few more details on this now, with probably the most important bit being:



> after much speculation, drivers whose cars meet the Euro 4 petrol standard – mostly vehicles made since 2006 – and Euro 6 diesel, mostly manufactured since 2015, will NOT have to pay.




Clean air zone charge revealed and it's not all bad for drivers


Guess I'll be trading in my 7 year old Diesel soon, which I planned to do anyway as my driving habits have changed but this will probably force me into doing it a bit sooner than I wanted too. Slightly annoying that a 7 year old Diesel doesn't meet the grade but I guess that's how the cookie crumbles.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 19, 2018)

whoever said the Black Country can't be beautiful


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 20, 2018)

gawkrodger said:


> whoever said the Black Country can't be beautiful



Gorgeous, where’s that?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 20, 2018)

Not only is the Black Country beautiful it'll soon be part of Brumbria - the new 'garden of England' 

Welcome to Brumbria: should the West Midlands become a national park?


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 20, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Not only is the Black Country beautiful it'll soon be part of Brumbria - the new 'garden of England'
> 
> Welcome to Brumbria: should the West Midlands become a national park?



In theory I'm at the conference for this which could be interesting


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 20, 2018)

purenarcotic said:


> Gorgeous, where’s that?



edge of Kingswinford (nb I am slightly stretching the definition of Black Country) off the A449. There's a bunch of fields which often have poppies in but it's a bumper season this year. Has been getting a lot of national media attention. Got fucking soaked and stung and pricked to fuck taking the photos mind.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 21, 2018)

gawkrodger said:


> In theory I'm at the conference for this which could be interesting



Be interesting to hear about that if you do go.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 21, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Be interesting to hear about that if you do go.



completely failed to make today. Depending how busy/tired I am after a ridiculously earlier meeting tomorrow, I may get along for 2 hours


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 24, 2018)

This looks good


----------



## cybershot (Jun 25, 2018)

What. No Apache Indian?


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 25, 2018)

cybershot said:


> What. No Apache Indian?



Nah we had him last year lol

Last two have been quite good tbh, Steel Pulse and Freddy MacGregor.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jun 26, 2018)

Inner Circle. fucking hell blast from the past. well, if Shaggy is still going why not eh?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 18, 2018)

Anyone know anything about ‘The Mill’ in Digbeth? It’s a ‘new’ venue putting gigs on. I’m presuming it’s part of the old Rainbow. Is it? Which venue?? Any good?? Mogwai playing there in November!


----------



## cybershot (Jul 18, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Anyone know anything about ‘The Mill’ in Digbeth? It’s a ‘new’ venue putting gigs on. I’m presuming it’s part of the old Rainbow. Is it? Which venue?? Any good?? Mogwai playing there in November!



I don’t think it’s opened yet. 

City to get new bar and live music venue complete with rooftop garden

On side note anyone attending the Birmingham independent festival over the weekend at Aston hall. I’m going on Saturday and will have to starve myself I think at the prospect of all the food on offer!


----------



## cybershot (Jul 25, 2018)

Consultation drop in's regarding the clean air zone:

 

Also an online survey if anyone wants to give their input:

Clean Air Zone for Birmingham (consultation for individual citizens)              - Birmingham City Council             - Citizen Space


----------



## cybershot (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks like Network Rail are following suite in Brum as they have in London, with a number of business' operating under railway arches put into uncertainty.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 31, 2018)

The Official Brum Fest 2018 | Birmingham Festival 2018

They're making a point of calling it Alcohol Free because initially there was a Bar lined up that was taken out after objections.

Not sure if (like the Lambeth Show) you will be able to take booze into the park but otherwise it looks a good weekend especially if we get the nice weather back.

Dawn Penn still going strong


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 7, 2018)

Live updates: Armed police incident at Winson Green prison

https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/ne...ison-15000387#ICID=Android_BMNewsApp_AppShare

This looks quite serious. Ex inmate perhaps?


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 7, 2018)

oh dear!


----------



## cybershot (Aug 10, 2018)

Good BBC article on the 40th anniversary of the last victim of Smallpox - in Birmingham!

How smallpox claimed its final victim


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 10, 2018)

That's really sad, I should remember the case but I don't.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 13, 2018)

More CAZ debate!


----------



## cybershot (Aug 20, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> Live updates: Armed police incident at Winson Green prison
> 
> https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/ne...ison-15000387#ICID=Android_BMNewsApp_AppShare
> 
> This looks quite serious. Ex inmate perhaps?



Govt have kicked G4S out.

'Crisis' prison taken over by government


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 20, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Govt have kicked G4S out.



First thing the govt have done is move 300 of the worst offenders out to other prisons.

Not saying that G4S didn't (as usual) make a balls up of things but I get the feeling that place will be a little quiter right now.

300 dangerous criminals to be shipped out of HMP Birmingham


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm going to Brum shopping with x2 11 year old girls in October as a b'day treat. I know Brum but I don't know Brum for a 11 year old female. Help please!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 17, 2018)

moonsi til said:


> I'm going to Brum shopping with x2 11 year old girls in October as a b'day treat. I know Brum but I don't know Brum for a 11 year old female. Help please!


If it was the 90’s I’d have said The Oasis. Dunno if it’s still the thing...


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 17, 2018)

Oasis is def on my list though I don't how much it will be their thing.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 17, 2018)

moonsi til said:


> I'm going to Brum shopping with x2 11 year old girls in October as a b'day treat. I know Brum but I don't know Brum for a 11 year old female. Help please!



What are they into? 

Take into account brum has every single store you’ll find in every other shopping centre in the country. Unless your coming for particular independents or a particular event or restaurant I’m not really sure what under 18s will get out of it that they wouldn’t in any other ‘shopping mall’ unless they’ve discovered their own thing already. If still following the masses and wearing the same trainers and jackets as everyone else at that age then I dunno! 

Selfridges has pretty discs on the outside.


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 17, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If it was the 90’s I’d have said The Oasis. Dunno if it’s still the thing...



Yeah it's pretty much the same for "alternative" stuff, if not you got the gigantic new Primani and to be honest 2 x 11 year olds will love the Bull Ring Shopping Centre. Make sure they get the customary photo next to the Bull too


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 18, 2018)

Bull ring is probably still adequately exciting at that age - get a milkshake from Ed’s Diner.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 18, 2018)

Ah they are no strangers to Brum city centre just haven’t had a trip with just me & them before.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 18, 2018)

I’m sure H&M, Lush , Forever21, Tiger Tiger , Hema etc will suffice.


----------



## mr steev (Sep 20, 2018)

cybershot said:


> What are they into?
> 
> Take into account brum has every single store you’ll find in every other shopping centre in the country.



You've not been to Wolverhampton recently have you?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 21, 2018)

mr steev said:


> You've not been to Wolverhampton recently have you?



I have. I was there yesterday. 

It was empty. 

Literally whole streets with not a soul on them. It was really sad, as I remember it as a bustling (if slightly throwbackish) town. Bar the students the place seems dead now.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 21, 2018)

I spent 10 days there in June, it was on family business, my sister and I had to sort things out at our late aunt's flat. It's a funny old place  can be a bit depressing.

I do think the art gallery is good - they have some very interesting exhibitions.
Also, really well worth a visit is Wightwick Manor - brilliant Arts and Crafts house and just a bus ride out of the centre.


----------



## mr steev (Sep 24, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I have. I was there yesterday.
> 
> It was empty.
> 
> Literally whole streets with not a soul on them. It was really sad, as I remember it as a bustling (if slightly throwbackish) town. Bar the students the place seems dead now.



Aye 

Even the students are less prominent. Probably not helped by building big new halls of residence right next to the train station and a 20 minute journey to go out in brum.

I actually went out in town for the first time in ages this weekend... 8:45 on a Friday night and we saw about a dozen people, and half of them had sleeping bags with them.


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 24, 2018)

all that, but also, if you're going out for a night in Wolves (instead of just heading to Brum), you're likely to be going to places outside the city centre


----------



## mr steev (Sep 25, 2018)

gawkrodger said:


> all that, but also, if you're going out for a night in Wolves (instead of just heading to Brum), you're likely to be going to places outside the city centre



True.
Saying all that though, I do think wolves is picking up a bit, but still a hell of a long way to get back to how it was in the past. I went out in town on Saturday too (Friday was a friends party at the light house, so I just walked through town). I went to places I wouldnt normally go on Saturday (bohemia and the grain store) and they were quite busy and a good atmosphere (and the Posada, which hasn't changed in decades), so there is still a bit of life... But every other pub or bar we passed was dead.


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 25, 2018)

mr steev said:


> True.
> I went out in town on Saturday too (Friday was a friends party at the light house, so I just walked through town).



ha. I was at the same event.


----------



## mr steev (Sep 25, 2018)

gawkrodger said:


> ha. I was at the same event.



Really? Kelly's do? Small world


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 25, 2018)

The lighthouse is closure threatened isn’t it?

If the city can’t support such an iconic building, which is doing something different to everything else in Wolverhampton, then the place really is in trouble.

When you come out of the station all of the advertising surrounding the tram extension is about Brum and HS2 links to London. Is that the strategy?

I had exactly the same experience as mr steev. Went to a few bars which were totally empty. Saw large numbers of homeless people. Noted the absence of anyone else (bar a few students). It was both strange and very melancholic


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 25, 2018)

My sister and I went into the Lighthouse for a coffee during the day - what a fantastic building! I'd seen it from the outside many times but never been in before.


----------



## mr steev (Sep 25, 2018)

I worked at light house for years and it has been struggling for a long time, but never this bad. Funding is scarce these days and most of that goes to brum.
I don't want to sound like the express and star (depress & stir), but the council have played a big part. Even now, as the light house really struggles, they are talking about building a new cinema as part of their west side development. A while ago it seemed that they were making it hard for any music venue other than council owned ones, so all that was left was the slade rooms, little civic and civic/wulfrun hall... Now the civic is closed there's nowhere for big bands to play (and the loss of people coming into town to go to the gigs)... So now all we will have us the chance of stadium acts lining the molinuex's pockets 
It's all very sad and short sighted


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 25, 2018)

What happened to the Civic then? I thought it was just closed for a refit...


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 25, 2018)

mr steev said:


> I worked at light house for years and it has been struggling for a long time, but never this bad. Funding is scarce these days and most of that goes to brum.
> I don't want to sound like the express and star (depress & stir), but the council have played a big part. Even now, as the light house really struggles, they are talking about building a new cinema as part of their west side development. A while ago it seemed that they were making it hard for any music venue other than council owned ones, so all that was left was the slade rooms, little civic and civic/wulfrun hall... Now the civic is closed there's nowhere for big bands to play (and the loss of people coming into town to go to the gigs)... So now all we will have us the chance of stadium acts lining the molinuex's pockets
> It's all very sad and short sighted



Such a shame


----------



## mr steev (Sep 25, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What happened to the Civic then? I thought it was just closed for a refit...



They found loads of issues (structural, electrics etc) whilst they were doing the refit, so its gone massively over budget and will be closed until atleast Autumn 2020


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 25, 2018)

mr steev said:


> They found loads of issues (structural, electrics etc) whilst they were doing the refit, so its gone massively over budget and will be closed until atleast Autumn 2020


Blimey


----------



## cybershot (Sep 25, 2018)

That's a shame, much prefer the civic as a venue compared to o2 academy and similar sized venues in Brum


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 15, 2018)

moonsi til said:


> I'm going to Brum shopping with x2 11 year old girls in October as a b'day treat. I know Brum but I don't know Brum for a 11 year old female. Help please!




We went yesterday & had a fab time. Started in Kiko, Hema & Tiger then to a shop with funky dresses with bees etc on them. Then they had a bubble waffle & then we hit Topshop, River Island, H&M, Disney Store, Claire’s, Urban Outfitters, a manga type shop,Lush then back to H&M & Kiko then Smiggle.

Sadly Oasis is closed on a Sunday but they would have loved it. One had a long blue wig on her list & the other bought 8 hairbands with ears on them!


----------



## cybershot (Oct 16, 2018)

The place where street art found a home


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2018)

I hope they get this piece of shit 

Pensioner begs attacker 'please, I'm too old' as he's thrown to ground | Metro News


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 29, 2018)

Nail hit on head here:

https://counteract.co/features/blac...n-the-war-on-birminghams-independent-culture/

Given the toxic mix of Blairities, fake/pious religious bigots and fuckwits who 'lead' Birmingham the strangling of the things that make this city worth living in, and its replacement with a botched facsimile of post industrial city regeneration is inevitable.	  

And as usual our side is scattered and opposition sporadic and badly focused.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 29, 2018)

I thought I'd read something very recently that, in London at least, there has been some legislation passed that puts the onus on developers to make new residential properties soundproofed if they are near existing clubs?


----------



## cybershot (Oct 29, 2018)

Pisses me off that does.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 29, 2018)

blossie33 said:


> I thought I'd read something very recently that, in London at least, there has been some legislation passed that puts the onus on developers to make new residential properties soundproofed if they are near existing clubs?



This? 

London Mayor Sadiq Khan is protecting nightclubs with new soundproofing measures

What I always wonder is why people buy a flat in somewhere like Digbeth and then try to empty it of the reasons why they presumably want to live there in the first place.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 29, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> This?
> 
> London Mayor Sadiq Khan is protecting nightclubs with new soundproofing measures
> 
> What I always wonder is why people buy a flat in somewhere like Digbeth and then try to empty it of the reasons why they presumably want to live there in the first place.



Yes, that was it, thanks


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2018)

Great series of pics: 



























'Trendy OK?' - Pictures of Birmingham 1976-1987 - Flashbak


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 6, 2018)

Wow yes, memories 
I used to go to music gigs in the upstairs room at that pub in Selly Oak near the railway bridge, it used to be called the Station Inn but I think it has another name now.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 6, 2018)

Fantastic pics


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 7, 2018)

Great stuff, thanks for the link editor

ETA sorry I meant to add the source of this great pic, I'll sort that out later today,  and also that I will take another pic from the same spot to show how massively different Brums skyline is now, it's not far from where I live nowadays, Hockley Flyover, on near completion (1967 ish)


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 10, 2018)

Statue of Sikh soldier vandalised after less than a week

"Sepoy No More" sounds like a message from some militant Sikh maybe? India, like Ireland was very divided over nationals fighting alongside forces of occupation in their own land.?
I suppose we'll know more if the perps get caught via cctv. 
It is a great statue, I pass that way regular on the way to my Uncles, its always buzzing round there as that Temple mentioned is very busy.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 14, 2018)

Anyone know anything about this group?

In Birmingham a group has been set up called ‘We Stand Determined’. This is a community ‘vigilante’ group that will operate where the community feels under attack rather than where the police direct them. At present the group say they aren’t anti police but note that the police are incapable of tackling violent anti social behaviour. Self defence will be taught and patrols are being mounted. Over 400 people have signed up in 3 weeks according to this:

Over 400 people join Brum vigilante group to protect streets


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 14, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Anyone know anything about this group?
> 
> In Birmingham a group has been set up called ‘We Stand Determined’. This is a community ‘vigilante’ group that will operate where the community feels under attack rather than where the police direct them. At present the group say they aren’t anti police but note that the police are incapable of tackling violent anti social behaviour. Self defence will be taught and patrols are being mounted. Over 400 people have signed up in 3 weeks according to this:
> 
> Over 400 people join Brum vigilante group to protect streets



I've not heard of them to be honest. It's more the Bearded Bros down our way (Hockley/Handsworth)  Whether these groups help or not is a matter of opinion I suppose. Soho Rd is a lot more moody late at night since the bros done there bit up there. They haven't helped.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 14, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> I've not heard of them to be honest. It's more the Bearded Bros down our way (Hockley/Handsworth)  Whether these groups help or not is a matter of opinion I suppose. Soho Rd is a lot more moody late at night since the bros done there bit up there. They haven't helped.



The bearded bros have form from the bin strike.

I’m waiting to hear more info on this new group before I’m lump them in with them.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 15, 2018)

I see posts most days on Facebook of some sort of violent stabbing/gun shots/ car jacking in Brum. No idea if it's getting worse, or there's just more people videoing it and sharing it (but not actually helping, but maybe this helps)

Biggest concern of course is the lack of police on the streets.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 15, 2018)

blossie33 said:


> Wow yes, memories
> I used to go to music gigs in the upstairs room at that pub in Selly Oak near the railway bridge, it used to be called the Station Inn but I think it has another name now.



"Pershore Plum" for a while, ? - "interesting place" - brother in law lived just up the road....!


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 27, 2018)

Birmingham bin workers in strike vote over ‘secret’ payments

It rumbles on. Brum Council is an embarassing disgrace. Is it the same everywhere or is it just our joke of a council?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 22, 2018)

Another update on your collections if you’re in brum. Recycling to get thrown in with landfill until despute resolved. 

Waste collection contingency plans announced | Birmingham City Council


----------



## cybershot (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## BCBlues (Feb 8, 2019)

Mayor Andy Street faces probe over Twitter exchange Mayor Andy Street faces probe over Twitter exchange

The Brum Mails take on this. He really needs to get on one of his Boris Bikes and disappear .


----------



## baldrick (Feb 8, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> I've not heard of them to be honest. It's more the Bearded Bros down our way (Hockley/Handsworth)  Whether these groups help or not is a matter of opinion I suppose. Soho Rd is a lot more moody late at night since the bros done there bit up there. They haven't helped.


Handsworth Community Action Group have been in the news lately trying to intervene with the prostitution on Soho road. You may have seen their video doing the rounds on Birmingham mail. There's definitely links with the bearded broz lot, they share each other's stuff on Facebook.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 8, 2019)

baldrick said:


> Handsworth Community Action Group have been in the news lately trying to intervene with the prostitution on Soho road. You may have seen their video doing the rounds on Birmingham mail. There's definitely links with the bearded broz lot, they share each other's stuff on Facebook.



Yeah I've seen these about on Soho Rd but they were dealing with the litter/fly tipping/ dangerous parking more so as it was daytime. I'm not getting back home so late these days so I don't know what effect they're having on the late night drugs and prostitution problems but in the summer when the first videos went up about the issues the area seemed worse, more cars hanging around, more dodgy youths on pushbikes looking for easy targets. Like I said before it didn't help at the time but maybe they have a long term plan like the one down Balsall Heath years ago? We'll see.

Anyway, we had our bins emptied today which as we know in Brum these days is a bonus   It looks like recycling has gone out the window again as everything went onto one truck.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 9, 2019)

baldrick said:


> Handsworth Community Action Group have been in the news lately trying to intervene with the prostitution on Soho road. You may have seen their video doing the rounds on Birmingham mail. There's definitely links with the bearded broz lot, they share each other's stuff on Facebook.



Oh dear, sorry to hear about the problems 
I used to work (in a shop  ) on Soho Road many years ago, nothing like that then.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 9, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear about the problems
> I used to work (in a shop  ) on Soho Road many years ago, nothing like that then.



Soho Road used to have a great run of pubs at one time and Sundays were all about The Monte Carlo or Thashers.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 11, 2019)

Brum seems to be making national news today, sadly because Primark is finally opening it's hideous world's biggest store

Pri-mania as world's largest store opens

Instead, I wondered how many on here back in day remembers the Pavilions. The original 3 storey HMV, where I could lose whole Saturdays in the listening booths. Wasn't Virgin next door also for a short while, or Zavvi, or am I imagining that?

The Disney store at the time when even younger was also a must visit.

Both now hanging on in the bullring I think. Any other Pavilions memories?


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 11, 2019)

I worked at Monsoon in the Pavilions on Sundays for a year or so in the early 90's.

Just trying to remember the other shops now  Disney yes definitely, Laura Ashley, a shop that sold nice home stuff and a Thornton's chocolate maybe?
I think you might be right about Virgin, there was definitely a music shop on the front right hand side (if you were standing in High St looking at the centre).

I'll see if I can think of anything else!

Edit: just had a quick search in Birmingham History Forum, Virgin shop did become Zavi before closing.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 11, 2019)

Redirect Notice

From the Birmingham Mail (sorry - it's such a rubbish website  )
Memories of the Palisades - shops mentioned in there


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 11, 2019)

I loved the pallasades. Spent entire days there when skiving off school. The pavilions was way more flashy & modern with big named, less interesting shops.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 11, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Brum seems to be making national news today, sadly because Primark is finally opening it's hideous world's biggest store
> 
> Pri-mania as world's largest store opens



I've been fascinated with this story.

As retail collapses everywhere and firms retreat from the High Street the fact that the PR arm of Birmingham has become obsessed with this story is instructive. Given the money being spent in the centre and with HS2 (maybe) and the Commonwealth Games (drably) on the horizon there was perhaps a chance to try to imagine a city for the future. Instead it appears the plan is to design a city as though its 1982. Very Birmingham.

To add, the Primark looks fucking hideous - its basically wire bolted on to the tired old brick frontage (as you look at it from Moor St).


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 12, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Given the money being spent in the centre and with HS2 (maybe) and the Commonwealth Games (drably) on the horizon there was perhaps a chance to try to imagine a city for the future. Instead it appears the plan is to design a city as though its 1982. Very Birmingham.



Do not get me fucking started


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 12, 2019)

gawkrodger said:


> Do not get me fucking started



I hate the centre now. Even more than I used to!


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 12, 2019)

It feels to me like Brum is basing investment on people’s capacity to spend a lot of money. Which given that is reducing for most people seems incredibly foolish. It’s interesting when you walk around Grand Central that several shops have closed / hands are changing fast and I remember an article a year or so after it opened from shops saying they weren’t getting the footfall promised but rents were set far higher.  

It’s depressing that the centre feels like one big retail space as though that’s all we would want to do with our time. 

My mate at work went to the new Primark yesterday. She said the pizza place in it was nice but the layout was rubbish - jeans all over the shop as opposed to in one place, very small home section etc.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 13, 2019)

It may be a bit of a retail hell now, but the idea it’s not an improvement on what was there in the late 80’s/early 90’s is laughable.

I’ll take a few chain stores over dark, piss filled subways any day.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 15, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It may be a bit of a retail hell now, but the idea it’s not an improvement on what was there in the late 80’s/early 90’s is laughable.
> 
> I’ll take a few chain stores over dark, piss filled subways any day.



I don't know where you think the comparison with the late 80's has been made, or by who, but it's an interesting one.  

The 80's _were_ grim. The period was the epicentre of the deindustrialisation of the city. Unemployment rocketed, there were the riots, there was violence and the place felt on the verge of collapse. In other words, no wonder the place felt battered because it was.  

But here's the thing. Fast forward over 30 years and there has been a series of increasingly incoherent regeneration attempts. But what is Birmingham? What purpose does it serve? Birmingham is definitely not a 'knowledge economy' city, it's not a 'leisure destination' city, it's not even retail city despite the Primark. It just seems to lurch from one half realised vision to another. Even if you can look past the endless building work, road work, litter etc etc the place looks like a mess because of these constant 'rebirths'.   

It's a city trapped by its industrial past, the remnants of which are present everywhere and which continue to haunt us all, and a series of subsequent  failures to properly define what it wants to be going forward. The political leadership of the city has traditionally had big ideas that they miserably fail to execute, often because they do not seem to understand we aren't a mini version of London (or even Manchester).	

In five years time or sooner the retail gamble will have failed because retail is failing everywhere. What then?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2019)

Emoji Quiz: The Return

I can get a few but others have got me scratching my head a bit


----------



## blossie33 (May 2, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Emoji Quiz: The Return
> 
> I can get a few but others have got me scratching my head a bit



 gosh that looks quite difficult!
The only one I can guess is number 6 at a quick glance over, I doubt I'd know any of the restaurant ones anyway as I've not lived in Brum for 20 years but I should know districts and landmarks.
I'll have another look later


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 3, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Emoji Quiz: The Return
> 
> I can get a few but others have got me scratching my head a bit



Which ones?!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 3, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Which ones?!


2 - Bank, 3 - Prince Of Wales, 4 - BullRing, 5 - Mr Egg, 6 - Weoley Castle, 15 - Hare & Hounds, 17 - Tiger Bites Pig, 18 - Four Oaks


----------



## blossie33 (May 3, 2019)

I got the Weoley Castle - should have got the Four Oaks but it's Sutton Coldfield so not really Brum to me 
I must look at it again today.


----------



## BCBlues (May 3, 2019)

24) Snow Hill Station?


----------



## gawkrodger (May 6, 2019)

Right, bit late but I'm procrastinating so let's have a crack. I'm properly stumped though doesn't help I don't know what half the emojis mean

1) The Cube
2) Bank 
3) The Prince of Wales
4) Bullring
5) Mr Egg
6) Weoley Castle
7)
8)
9)
10) Topokki
11)
12)
13) Chouchoute ???
14) Hippodrome
15) Hare & Hounds
16)
17) Tiger bites Pig
18) Four Oaks
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24) Snow Hill Station
25)
26)
27)
28)
29)
30)


----------



## BCBlues (May 7, 2019)

20) Canon Hill Park


----------



## Lorca (May 7, 2019)

21) Old Joint Stock
24) Snow Hill Station
28) New Street...signal box?!


----------



## Sapphireblue (May 7, 2019)

9) southside


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 4, 2019)

First time in "town" for a while and walked past this. Quite scary when you get close up.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 5, 2019)

Franco Manca just opened on Bennets Hill! woop!


----------



## MBV (Jun 5, 2019)

All pizzas £5 for the first two weeks I read. Do they get you on the drinks?


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 6, 2019)

not really. Best cheap(ish) pizza going


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 8, 2019)

Fab re Franca Manca.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 14, 2019)

Anyone in Brum experienced any of this happening on the outer circle 11 bus route today, part of this 

'We caught a bus to stop feeling lonely'

National Express deploying actors, poets and games to help trigger conversations on its route 11, which connects Birmingham's most affluent and deprived areas


----------



## cybershot (Jun 14, 2019)

Sounds safe. 



> A section of the iconic A38 Aston Expressway is set to be converted into a paved park for *International Car Free Day on 22 September*. The day, running from 10am to 4pm, will include fun activities and opportunities to play games, walk and cycle – or simply just soak up the atmosphere.



It’s a Sunday, if anyone is wondering.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 16, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Sounds safe.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a Sunday, if anyone is wondering.



I actually think this is a really good idea. Kings Heath had a day last year where car use was discouraged by air quality campaigners and the BBC. Parking was banned in the high st and parking spaces greened.

It was good, even if loads of car brains ignored it, to get a sense of how much better things felt without the endless traffic.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 16, 2019)

To add, I used the new A38 cycle lane into town today. Fair play to the council - it works (in the main). Cars are kept well away and bar a few problems towards town at the bottom of Bristol Street it was possible to forget cars completely.

Given the appalling congestion and lunatic driving in the city, it feels like a real step forward for Brum. Let’s hope they build more of them. I’m going to give the A34 one a go next week even though I’ve got no idea what to do once I get to Perry Barr. It just feels good, almost transgressive, to be able to cycle round our car choked town.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 16, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Anyone in Brum experienced any of this happening on the outer circle 11 bus route today, part of this
> 
> 'We caught a bus to stop feeling lonely'
> 
> National Express deploying actors, poets and games to help trigger conversations on its route 11, which connects Birmingham's most affluent and deprived areas


Wow. Wish they would hire me. The number 11 formed a huge part of my life in my teens and early 20s. Have numerous stories about things that happened on board.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 18, 2019)

Clean Air Zone to be significantly postponed due to Government delays - Birmingham Updates


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 18, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Clean Air Zone to be significantly postponed due to Government delays - Birmingham Updates


Oh for fucks sake


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 19, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Oh for fucks sake



Exactly. One step forward etc.

The delight of the car brains at this news on social media tonight is depressing


----------



## cybershot (Jun 19, 2019)

To slightly off this car news. Free daysaver if you're a bus user or planning to use the bus within the next week. Must be filled in today.

ETA: I think you can fill it in tomorrow as well.

National Express Bus – National Express Bus


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 19, 2019)

cybershot said:


> To slightly off this car news. Free daysaver if you're a bus user or planning to use the bus within the next week. Must be filled in today.
> 
> National Express Bus – National Express Bus



Sorted, cheers. It's part of a Clean Air campaign as well so very much on topic.
I might get the famous No 11 and disappear for a day.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 4, 2019)

Don't know if anyone has been following this story but it appears that the NEU (previously NUT) do not seem to be supporting this strike. On the face of it the NASUWT members have a legitimate dispute over the right to work safely. I don't know anything about the school or the background but found it  odd that the nominally right wing NASUWT are on strike and the NEU are not. 

Teachers strike again over pupil violence in Birmingham


----------



## cybershot (Jul 10, 2019)

Cars to be banned from roads outside these six city schools

Should be all across the region not just 6 primaries.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 10, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Cars to be banned from roads outside these six city schools
> 
> Should be all across the region not just 6 primaries.


My kids school is one of the six, can’t think who it might have been that got the head to apply


----------



## cybershot (Jul 10, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My kids school is one of the six, can’t think who it might have been that got the head to apply



Looking forward to the backlash, keep us updated.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 10, 2019)

This as well. I’m sure people will just fine that this continues to be Birmingham at war with the car. 

Competition for Birmingham schools | ‘Switch off’ poster competition for Birmingham schools | Birmingham City Council


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 10, 2019)

Strike action by support staff at Birmingham University next Tuesday and Wednesday. Stewards from our Branch will be visiting the pickets before work to show our support. Hopefully RMT, PCS and others will be joining us. If any of you local can come as well you’d be welcome.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 13, 2019)

Simmer Down Festival next Sunday.
Some good music on. The bar prices last year were reasonable, its a nice day out.

I'll be there this year. Really looking forward to seeing Horace Andy.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 13, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> I'll be there this year. Really looking forward to seeing Horace Andy.


Fuuuuuuck!!! I'm going to Supersonic. Gutted


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 13, 2019)

baldrick said:


> Fuuuuuuck!!! I'm going to Supersonic. Gutted



It clashes with Lambeth Country Show too but I'll settle for Simmer Down this year


----------



## cybershot (Jul 13, 2019)

I’m at the Birmingham independent food festival thingy next Sunday at Aston hall again. Might be the last one I go too. The lineups barely change and after speaking to another trader who will remain anonymous he said the whole thing has become really cliquey and unless you’re in with their inner group you just don’t get an invite to trade there.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 13, 2019)

I was in your revolting city a few weeks back to see "mighty mighty" at the hare and hounds.
Anybody remember them? They were on the c86 compilation.






Orang Utan  remember my mate shuggy? He is the lead singer.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 14, 2019)

Police release images of unexploded bombs found in Small Heath house Police release images of unexploded bombs found in Small Heath house

There seems to be a lot of these in and around Brum lately


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 14, 2019)

Happy Black Country Day folks


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 14, 2019)

Bostin flag ay it


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 14, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Bostin flag ay it



Arr it is


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 15, 2019)

discokermit said:


> I was in your revolting city a few weeks back to see "mighty mighty" at the hare and hounds.
> Anybody remember them? They were on the c86 compilation.



Ex-members of mighty mighty are now in a band called ‘The Leaking Machine’. They supported Lawrence (Go Kart Mozart) at the H&H a few months ago. They were pretty good actually.

IIRC you live in Bilston? This makes your remarks about Kings Heath utterly mystifying


----------



## discokermit (Jul 15, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Ex-members of mighty mighty are now in a band called ‘The Leaking Machine’. They supported Lawrence (Go Kart Mozart) at the H&H a few months ago. They were pretty good actually.
> 
> IIRC you live in Bilston? This makes your remarks about Kings Heath utterly mystifying


I really enjoyed it, they're a great band.

funnily enough, I walked into the gig a bit late and they were between songs, I pushed to the front which was a bit of a squeeze as the place was rammed and Shuggy said over the mic "it's Darren! From Bilston!" Which got a cheer.

Now, nobody knew me, so I can only assume they were cheering Bilston.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 15, 2019)

Bilston. Home of the orange chips (Majors)


----------



## discokermit (Jul 16, 2019)

This is good, The Kitchen Cabinet - Series 25 - Black Country Living Museum - BBC Sounds 
The kitchen cabinet on radio 4.
Well, I found the first ten minutes boring but then they get talking about scratchings and it livens up. 
enjoy the beauty, humour and musicality of the black country accent getting national coverage for a change.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 16, 2019)

As opposed to the gutteral, hawking goblins death rattle that is the Birmingham accent.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 17, 2019)

discokermit said:


> As opposed to the gutteral, hawking goblins death rattle that is the Birmingham accent.



Oi  how dare you


----------



## kebabking (Jul 17, 2019)

discokermit said:


> As opposed to the gutteral, hawking goblins death rattle that is the Birmingham accent.



I've long thought it was no coincidence that Tolkien, inventor of those hideously misshapen, shrieking bandits, the Orcs, lived near Birmingham.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2019)

kebabking said:


> I've long thought it was no coincidence that Tolkien, inventor of those hideously misshapen, shrieking bandits, the Orcs, lived near Birmingham.


the orcs are obvs the morlocks under a different name. just lost the morl, really. and it's no coincidence that the orcs come from MORdor


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 17, 2019)

discokermit said:


> As opposed to the gutteral, hawking goblins death rattle that is the Birmingham accent.



Careful, we’ve all heard the yampy bumpkin/Irish/fuck knows twang of Dudley/Gornal ya know....and I speak as a Black Country mon by birth, despite now living in the ‘revolting’ metropolis


----------



## kebabking (Jul 17, 2019)

Of course, being Worcestershire and posh, I think you all sound like clinically depressed Geese...


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 17, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Of course, being Worcestershire and posh, I think you all sound like clinically depressed Geese...



I had a mate, clean living, from Handsworth. The council sent him to Worcester for about 3 months to get qualified in Horticulture (he worked for the parks and gardens department at the council). He came back with a massive smack habit. A habit he’d picked up in Worcester which apparently at the time (late 80’s) was awash with it.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 17, 2019)

I have a slight Birmingham accent and am often told by people that they like my accent. So there.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 17, 2019)

One of the main reasons I dumped a Brummie who was interested in me (apart from the fact that he was interested in me) was because of the way he said ‘toilet’.  Ewwww.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 17, 2019)

Mrs K has just been egged as she drove home through Stourbridge - the carjacking effort: three lads threw eggs at the car, then 50 yards later two others with waterbombs. The egg and water mix completely obscures the windscreen, you have to stop to try and scrape some of it off, and they rob you/your car.

She got away with it, bad aim and poor choice of location on their part. Cars a fucking mess though.

Stourbridge is, for those who don't know, in the Black Country...


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## miss direct (Jul 17, 2019)

moomoo said:


> One of the main reasons I dumped a Brummie who was interested in me (apart from the fact that he was interested in me) was because of the way he said ‘toilet’.  Ewwww.


  

Should have asked him to say tooth.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 17, 2019)

Yeah, proper sense of humour failure. She rang the filth after she'd got out of Stourbridge, they bombed down there but the kids fucked off into one of the estates.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 17, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Mrs K has just been egged as she drove home through Stourbridge - the carjacking effort: three lads threw eggs at the car, then 50 yards later two others with waterbombs. The egg and water mix completely obscures the windscreen, you have to stop to try and scrape some of it off, and they rob you/your car.
> 
> She got away with it, bad aim and poor choice of location on their part. Cars a fucking mess though.
> 
> Stourbridge is, for those who don't know, in the Black Country...



Not just the Black Country, it’s the _posh_ part, with ideas above it’s station. 

Hope your wife is okay bud


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 17, 2019)

miss direct said:


> Should have asked him to say tooth.



Brummies say tooth. It’s the Black Country that says  ‘tuth’. Ai it.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 17, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 17, 2019)

miss direct said:


> Nope.



I say ‘tuth’, my wife (who is from Erdington, yeah, I know) says ‘tooth’. She has barths and I have baths and she has ‘a roight larf’ whereas I have a loff. What more evidence do you need?!


----------



## miss direct (Jul 17, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I say ‘tuth’, my wife (who is from Erdington, yeah, I know) says ‘tooth’. She has barths and I have baths and she has ‘a roight larf’ whereas I have a loff. What more evidence do you need?!


I'm from Birmingham, and _everyone _I know from Birmingham says "tuth". I lived in Birmingham for 22ish years and Wolverhampton (debatable as to whether that's in the Black Country or not) for two. Tara a bit.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 18, 2019)

Old ordnance survey map (1888-1913) that you can merge with map of now, Detailed Old Victorian Ordnance Survey 6 inch to 1 mile Map (1888-1913)  , Bilston, West Midlands Co-ordinates 52.561808, -2.075189

interesting to see the difference between how Brum and the black country grew, Birmingham higher density and more planned, black country more random as people squatted where the minerals were easily available.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 18, 2019)

discokermit said:


> Old ordnance survey map (1888-1913) that you can merge with map of now, Detailed Old Victorian Ordnance Survey 6 inch to 1 mile Map (1888-1913)  , Bilston, West Midlands Co-ordinates 52.561808, -2.075189
> 
> interesting to see the difference between how Brum and the black country grew, Birmingham higher density and more planned, black country more random as people squatted where the minerals were easily available.



Birmingham, bar a tiny village, is a political unit which grew by taking surrounding areas under its jurisdiction. The Black Country is a physical unit which grew organically around a massive seam of coal. It’s also one of the few ‘places’ to have no borders as a result. The fact that it doesn’t even appear on maps (which I’ve always thought was dead cool) is due to its development as a series of industrial processes rather than political/local authority/county mergers etc.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 18, 2019)

Yes you're right about Brum, until the industrial revolution it was really only the old city centre part and Aston was a separate place (which is why people are proud to be Astonites  as was my Dad).


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 18, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Yes you're right about Brum, until the industrial revolution it was really only the old city centre part and Aston was a separate place (which is why people are proud to be Astonites  as was my Dad).



Yup, and even then the industrial development was an agglomeration of thousands of small workshops with very few mass employers (unlike, say, the mancs) so places like Aston, Hockley, Handsworth etc retained a very distinct industrial and cultural identity.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 18, 2019)

miss direct said:


> Should have asked him to say tooth.



Or bus

I was bought up in West Bromwich and never lost my BC accent despite living in Brixton for a few years and now sunny Handsworth.
Now you know how I got my user name...
BC and Blues for my footy team.
There you go, or goo


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 22, 2019)

Decent day at Simmer Down yesterday.
Johnny Clarke couldn't make it (issues with immigration) so Horace Andy topped the bill and done an excellent set including Skylarking.

Bar was a let down though, no beers left at fiveish and given the no tins etc allowed in at the gates it spoiled the day a little. We went back out of the park and had a few tins outside as did a lot of people. Missed Pato Banton in the process.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 22, 2019)

Love Horace Andy


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 22, 2019)

Strangely, Golloway is launching his campaign at the Hare and Hounds in KH. A great pub and venue but most definitely not in West Brom:

George Galloway to stand against Tom Watson in West Bromwich East


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 24, 2019)

Cracking storm last night. I heard there was a thunderbolt or something in Smethwick.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 24, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> View attachment 178225
> 
> Decent day at Simmer Down yesterday.
> Johnny Clarke couldn't make it (issues with immigration) so Horace Andy topped the bill and done an excellent set including Skylarking.
> ...


I'd have loved to have seen Horace Andy. The Sunday at Supersonic wasn't all that (in fact the whole weekend was a bit sub par all things considered) so I made the wrong decision there I think.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 24, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Strangely, Golloway is launching his campaign at the Hare and Hounds in KH. A great pub and venue but most definitely not in West Brom:
> 
> George Galloway to stand against Tom Watson in West Bromwich East


Does he even know where West Bromwich is? His choice of venue suggests he is a bit confused doesn't it.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 24, 2019)

baldrick said:


> Does he even know where West Bromwich is? His choice of venue suggests he is a bit confused doesn't it.



To launch your campaign in a rapidly gentrifying part of south Birmingham rather than post industrial West Brom (Um, the actual constituency) sends all sorts of signals. None good.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 24, 2019)

Agreed.

Speaking of gentrification, I've submitted my (not complimentary) opinions on BCCs plans on redeveloping Edgbaston reservoir, which include building flats on the edge of the water, thereby ruining the secluded and tranquil atmosphere in the middle of Ladywood. To add insult to injury, they propose building on an existing park in Ladywood to accommodate these plans. It's not explicitly stated, but it appears these plans are to try and provide the kind of facilities and leisure opportunities that people willing to spend £400k on a terrace at Port Loop would expect. Because they can't possibly be expected to mix with existing local residents. Fuckers. Anyway, the consultation is open until Friday and I would urge everyone to read and respond. There's a few community groups trying to campaign but it needs lots of people I suspect to try and derail it.

Edgbaston Reservoir Masterplan Consultation | Birmingham City Council


----------



## cybershot (Jul 24, 2019)

If you’re on the trains tomorrow they are already saying reduced timetable due to heat. New st was chaos enough on Tuesday night and it’s going to be about 10c hotter tomorrow so expect breakdowns and signal failures. 

I think I’ll jump in the car.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 25, 2019)

baldrick said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Speaking of gentrification, I've submitted my (not complimentary) opinions on BCCs plans on redeveloping Edgbaston reservoir, which include building flats on the edge of the water, thereby ruining the secluded and tranquil atmosphere in the middle of Ladywood. To add insult to injury, they propose building on an existing park in Ladywood to accommodate these plans. It's not explicitly stated, but it appears these plans are to try and provide the kind of facilities and leisure opportunities that people willing to spend £400k on a terrace at Port Loop would expect. Because they can't possibly be expected to mix with existing local residents. Fuckers. Anyway, the consultation is open until Friday and I would urge everyone to read and respond. There's a few community groups trying to campaign but it needs lots of people I suspect to try and derail it.
> 
> Edgbaston Reservoir Masterplan Consultation | Birmingham City Council



Done. I can't believe the fuckers are going to gentrify the Tower Ballroom. I went to my first ever gig there


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 9, 2019)

So this has passed the first hurdle. A long way to go yet but a plan to repair the damage caused by industrialisation, invest in green jobs and technology and to reimagine dying towns has got real possibilities: 

Lakes, forests, orchards and motorways: Plan to make West Midlands UK's next national park


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 15, 2019)

Origins of the Peaky Blinders shocks author of new book about Birmingham gangs Origins of the Peaky Blinders shocks author of new book about Birmingham gangs

Carl Chinn has done lots of good stuff on Birmingham and this looks quite a good book, taking the glorification out of the infamous gang(s).


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 15, 2019)

I love Carl Chinn, he’s just great. [emoji41]


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 15, 2019)

Yes, he's a proper character  so enthusiastic!


----------



## cybershot (Sep 16, 2019)

Bizarrely my own career seems to follow him around. He was an honoury director at my old work place and is also on the books at my current workplace.

For the previous workplace he always hosted the annual conferences, thankfully he made the ordeal of being surrounded by everyone in the company a bit more bearable.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 12, 2019)

Not just the worlds biggest primark but now Europe’s biggest hmv! 

HMV to open Europe's biggest entertainment store in Birmingham


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 12, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Not just the worlds biggest primark but now Europe’s biggest hmv!
> 
> HMV to open Europe's biggest entertainment store in Birmingham



Great stuff but surely they could have found someone better than an ex One Direction bod to open it


----------



## gawkrodger (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm biased, but this is worth checking out


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 13, 2019)

Looks good, if I was in Brum I'd definitely go and have a look


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 14, 2019)

gawkrodger where is The Lansdowne? I've never heard of it


----------



## cybershot (Oct 14, 2019)

Sad to hear these guys have to close their doors!


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 14, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> gawkrodger where is The Lansdowne? I've never heard of it



 I wondered that too, found a link..
West Midlands Photography Collective – Free Exhibition 13 Oct – 3 Nov


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 14, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> I wondered that too, found a link..
> West Midlands Photography Collective – Free Exhibition 13 Oct – 3 Nov



Same here, in a nutshell it's on the Hagley Road just off the Five Ways roundabout


----------



## cybershot (Oct 14, 2019)

Anyone else remember this guy?


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 14, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Anyone else remember this guy?




Yeah, looming over you as soon as you walked in iirc.
I went there in the 90s to a 60s retro display. The kitchen looked exactly like the one in my West Brom council flat at that time


----------



## gawkrodger (Oct 14, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> gawkrodger where is The Lansdowne? I've never heard of it



yeh, some shitty new serviced apartments building at 5 ways next to the tricorn building, opposite Morrisons.

Should probably mention open 1pm-8pm


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 15, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Sad to hear these guys have to close their doors!




yeah been in a couple of times and it was really good food. service a bit spotty though, first time i went in when it was dead quiet and literally couldn't get served at the bar (no staff behind and those nearby blanking me). nearly walked back out again!


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 16, 2019)

Dispute  in the erudite pages of the London Review of Books over who was to blame for Enoch: 

"...
Ferdinand Mount, in referring to Enoch Powell’s sinister version of the ‘loveable Brummie accent’, misses a key point in the Powell enigma. Powell was not a Brummie; he was Black Country, a ‘yam yam’. The contiguous townlands of Birmingham and the Black Country are quite distinct, and have enjoyed a healthy animosity since at least the English Civil War. To the Brummie, yam yams are stupid country bumpkins; to the yam yam, Brummies are untrustworthy, liars and thieves. Both points of view are essentially correct. It was maybe a factor in Powell’s move to Northern Ireland that he wouldn’t have to face his constituents in the ruins left by Thatcherism. And in the loyalist community, he would have found a homely simplicity that reminded him of his roots.

*David Crook*
Birmingham"
Letters · LRB 10 October 2019

(debate still raging several issues later)


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 20, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> Dispute  in the erudite pages of the London Review of Books over who was to blame for Enoch:
> 
> "...
> Ferdinand Mount, in referring to Enoch Powell’s sinister version of the ‘loveable Brummie accent’, misses a key point in the Powell enigma. Powell was not a Brummie; he was Black Country, a ‘yam yam’. The contiguous townlands of Birmingham and the Black Country are quite distinct, and have enjoyed a healthy animosity since at least the English Civil War. To the Brummie, yam yams are stupid country bumpkins; to the yam yam, Brummies are untrustworthy, liars and thieves. Both points of view are essentially correct. It was maybe a factor in Powell’s move to Northern Ireland that he wouldn’t have to face his constituents in the ruins left by Thatcherism. And in the loyalist community, he would have found a homely simplicity that reminded him of his roots.
> ...




Well that’s a pile of shit.

Firstly, Powell was a Brummie. From Stetchford or Kings Norton iirc. Second, his constituency wasn’t actually, in the main, in the Black Country. Once you leave the city centre it’s basically Penn, Tettenhall and other areas definitely not part of the Black Country. Third, Powell would have found very little in common between white loyalist communities and multi racial Wolverhampton.

Finally, Brummies don’t regard Black Country people as ‘country bumpkins’, they regard them as heavy industry metal bashers ‘strong in the arm and weak in the head’ and in return the Black Country see brummies as mere assemblers of the stuff they made. 

I thought LRB was supposed to pride itself on being learned??


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 20, 2019)

Totally agree, pile of shite. I doubt very much that Powell even had a Brummie accent. He would have to imitate it given his upbringing and that is difficult as the cast of Peaky Blinders have found out.

When we used to travel to Brum on bus from West Brom we had to get off at the "boundary" and get back on and pay again.
The boundary was right by the Albion ground, by Bradford's bakery. The reason was it was two different bus companies in those days, one being in the Black Country and the other in Brum.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 20, 2019)

Choc-a-bloc on Soho Rd today for Diwali.
Theres a thread somewhere else but yes its fireworks season.


----------



## miss direct (Oct 20, 2019)

I used to walk to school along the Soho Road


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 20, 2019)

miss direct said:


> I used to walk to school along the Soho Road



Kind Edward?


----------



## a_chap (Oct 20, 2019)

No, Maris Piper.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 20, 2019)

miss direct said:


> I used to walk to school along the Soho Road



I had a Saturday job in a shop on Soho Road, good few years ago now


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 20, 2019)

a_chap said:


> No, Maris Piper.



Now you've mashed the thread up


----------



## a_chap (Oct 20, 2019)

Chip in any time you want to, BCBlues


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 20, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Chip in any time you want to, BCBlues



This could go on, I'll  get me jacket


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 21, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> Totally agree, pile of shite. I doubt very much that Powell even had a Brummie accent. He would have to imitate it given his upbringing and that is difficult as the cast of Peaky Blinders have found out.



Powell spoke like a Tory of his generation but did have a bit of the old fashioned Brum twang in there as well.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 28, 2019)

I’m going shopping in Brum this Sat with 4 12-13yrs girls. Did it last year with 2 of them on a Sunday in October & it was fab.

Will hit Oasis markets which are not open on a Sunday, plus ‘The Worlds Biggest Primark’, H&M, Hema , Lush, xmas market & whatever takes our fancy. 

Dinner booked for 5pm right by Xmas market. Hope the big wheel thing is there.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 29, 2019)

Yes, I think the big wheel is there now (from seeing a photo  ) 
Have fun


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 29, 2019)

I'll be avoiding town like the plague. It was horrific last weekend - gridlock thanks to everyone bringing their cars (most car parks were chocker by 11.00am) and real congestion around the markets.


----------



## baldrick (Nov 29, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I'll be avoiding town like the plague. It was horrific last weekend - gridlock thanks to everyone bringing their cars (most car parks were chocker by 11.00am) and real congestion around the markets.


Yeah. It took us an hour from Handsworth to 5 ways last Saturday evening. We got stuck on the ring road at Ladywood nearly half an hour, just not moving at all. People were trying really dangerous manoeuvres to beat the traffic ☹️ I expect it'll be similar this weekend.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 29, 2019)

baldrick said:


> Yeah. It took us an hour from Handsworth to 5 ways last Saturday evening. We got stuck on the ring road at Ladywood nearly half an hour, just not moving at all. People were trying really dangerous manoeuvres to beat the traffic ☹️ I expect it'll be similar this weekend.



Worse I'd think. It took us over an hour on the bus from Kings Heath. Basically, too many cars.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 29, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Worse I'd think. It took us over an hour on the bus from Kings Heath. Basically, too many cars.



We're lucky we got the Metro over this side of Brum. It makes getting into town a lot easier.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 29, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> I’m going shopping in Brum this Sat with 4 12-13yrs girls. Did it last year with 2 of them on a Sunday in October & it was fab.
> 
> Will hit Oasis markets which are not open on a Sunday, plus ‘The Worlds Biggest Primark’, H&M, Hema , Lush, xmas market & whatever takes our fancy.
> 
> Dinner booked for 5pm right by Xmas market. Hope the big wheel thing is there.



Please be aware if you're planning to go in via train there are lots of strike action going on every Saturday in run to Christmas by Rail Unions and most West Midlands Trains and London Northwestern Trains are affected.


----------



## kazza007 (Nov 29, 2019)

All brum households have about 3 cars each and barely anyone can fucking drive safely. Too many taxis too. I'd avoid driving into or out of the city at time of the year. It's quite well connected with trains. When's the congestion charge happening?


----------



## moomoo (Nov 29, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Please be aware if you're planning to go in via train there are lots of strike action going on every Saturday in run to Christmas by Rail Unions and most West Midlands Trains and London Northwestern Trains are affected.



I’m avoiding going in to town on Saturdays for the foreseeable future for this very reason. Our train is unreliable enough at the best of times.  My son went to a gig last weekend and ended up having to pay £24ish for an Uber home.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi , I’m aware of trains. Trip has been planned for months so just going to hope for the best! Can do metro if needed.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 30, 2019)

kazza007 said:


> All brum households have about 3 cars each and barely anyone can fucking drive safely. Too many taxis too. I'd avoid driving into or out of the city at time of the year. It's quite well connected with trains. When's the congestion charge happening?



It looks like every one of them 3 cars per house is being driven today. I’ve not even been near town(which I understand is total gridlock), it’s fucking bad enough in the burbs.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 1, 2019)

We had a fab day shopping and not affected by trains bar them being busy & no seats. Standing room only way there but on way back we got floor space to sit up which was much needed. 

We even managed to fight our way through the Xmas market crowds to go on the Big Wheel. Even Primark was relatively stress free! 

Stationery & Harry Potter stuff was very popular!


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 1, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> We had a fab day shopping and not affected by trains bar them being busy & no seats. Standing room only way there but on way back we got floor space to sit up which was much needed.
> 
> We even managed to fight our way through the Xmas market crowds to go on the Big Wheel. Even Primark was relatively stress free!
> 
> Stationery & Harry Potter stuff was very popular!



That's great. Glad you had a nice day


----------



## kazza007 (Dec 2, 2019)

Glad to hear


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 3, 2019)

Sad news  
They used to have some good music gigs, I went to see the Sneaker Pimps there in the 90's.

Sadness as Irish Centre closes after 50 years


----------



## Lorca (Dec 3, 2019)

Oh, that is sad news, i remember moshing to the Pixies there in '88/'89ish i think (went backstage, somewhat awestruck and got my ticket autographed by the band - still got it!) I was only a kid but we used to go to the Barrel Organ (anyone else remember that place) and then see a band there or maybe the Kaleidoscope.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 3, 2019)

Lorca said:


> Oh, that is sad news, i remember moshing to the Pixies there in '88/'89ish i think (went backstage, somewhat awestruck and got my ticket autographed by the band - still got it!) I was only a kid but we used to go to the Barrel Organ (anyone else remember that place) and then see a band there or maybe the Kaleidoscope.



Yeah I remember the Barrel Organ, bit of a Rockers place iirc. I saw the Beautiful South at the Irish Centre. They'd only just formed from the ashes of the Housemartins so they done a short set, had a pint then repeated the set. Great Band.

Really sad to see The Irish Centre closing. It's at the heart of the Irish Quarter and doesnt make any sense in my opinion to move it miles out of town. It will have a massive impact on the St Patricks parade down there. What's the chances they move that too into Kings Heath Park or somewhere like they did with Handsworth Carnival (moved from Soho Rd to the local park).

You cant help but think it has a lot to do with HS2 and the changes that's bringing just up from Digbeth/Deritend. The highly respected Carl Chinn has his say in this article.

Birmingham Irish Centre closing down to create 'Irish village' in Kings Heath https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/wh...down-17355419#ICID=Android_BMNewsApp_AppShare

Beginning of the end for the Irish Quarter


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes, I remember the Barrel Organ


----------



## Lorca (Dec 3, 2019)

More of a goth hangout from what i remember!


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 3, 2019)

Lorca said:


> More of a goth hangout from what i remember!



I'm going back to the 70s. The Costermonger (by Oasis) went the same route...greebo to goth


----------



## cybershot (Dec 3, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Sad news
> They used to have some good music gigs, I went to see the Sneaker Pimps there in the 90's.
> 
> Sadness as Irish Centre closes after 50 years



oh wow. I’ve been there recently and didn’t know it was closing. Was rammed too.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 3, 2019)

Very sad indeed. A great place. Like others I went to loads of gigs there in the 90’s. To be fair I haven’t been in a while. It’s also good it’s coming to Kings Heath. But, Digbeth without an Irish Centre. An end of a long era


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 3, 2019)

Lorca said:


> More of a goth hangout from what i remember!



The Barrel Organ (nee The Dubliner and how Subside) was fabulous. Rough and ready. Goth, metal and indie kids nexus


----------



## kazza007 (Dec 4, 2019)

Birmingham continues to have its soul excavated. OK, its good for Kings heath, but things like the Irish centre are cultural icons that need to be centre where the investment and development is. I know that's partly why they had to move, but still.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm based on the other side of "town" so Kings Heath is way too far. I was in the Irish Centre last St Pat's parade. It was rammed but the room we sat in was playing R&B much to the delight of my daughters.

I've always liked the view of the city when you come out there and look up the hill to the Rotunda.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 4, 2019)

On the theme of shit development in Digbeth I’ve discovered today that The Wagon & Horses on Adderley Street has gone. It’s been replaced by a vinyl and craft beer bar called ‘Dead Wax’.

The Waggon was a unique place. Old blokes sipping mild in the bar. Death metal out the back. A unique place. So many memories of the place. 

I should add I like vinyl and craft beer. But the Waggon & Horses gone? Heartbreaking....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 4, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> On the theme of shit development in Digbeth I’ve discovered today that The Wagon & Horses on Adderley Street has gone. It’s been replaced by a vinyl and craft beer bar called ‘Dead Wax’.
> 
> The Waggon was a unique place. Old blokes sipping mild in the bar. Death metal out the back. A unique place. So many memories of the place.
> 
> I should add I like vinyl and craft beer. But the Waggon & Horses gone? Heartbreaking....


Fear not, Dead Wax will continue to be hosting gigs of all sorts of types, my mate fitted the new PA.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 4, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Fear not, Dead Wax will continue to be hosting gigs of all sorts of types, my mate fitted the new PA.



Fair play. But the old fella’s supping mild in the front bar??


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 4, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Fair play. But the old fella’s supping mild in the front bar??


Possibly not. But a couple of old men sipping pints simply doesn’t generate the income required to keep a bar going


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 4, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Possibly not. But a couple of old men sipping pints simply doesn’t generate the income required to keep a bar going



Last time I was in there there were a load of old Irish fellas, some council workers, some lads involved in ‘buying and selling’, some Blues lads and a load of students.

Accept the point that if people don’t use a place it’ll close but the Waggon seemed to have a brilliantly diverse clientele. It’s was unique. I’ll definitely be giving the new place a try and the benefit of the doubt however


----------



## kazza007 (Dec 9, 2019)

Banksy's been in brum (vyse Street) with a mural highlighting homelessness.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 9, 2019)

Festive Banksy artwork highlights homelessness


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 9, 2020)

We didn't have time to nip in here yesterday but will deffo be popping in soon. It looks interesting and is on until Sept.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 13, 2020)

I’m sure by now we’ve all noticed the proposed CAZ didn’t happen in January.
In proposed new plans. ALL private owned vehicles will be banned from travelling inside the middle ring road.

mine would assume the a38 Queensway would remain an authorised through route as otherwise that’s just suicide.
As for shoppers? I guess all we will be revealed.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 13, 2020)

OK. bye bye a38 as well.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 13, 2020)

Full document: Birmingham transport plan | Draft Birmingham transport plan | Birmingham City Council


----------



## baldrick (Jan 13, 2020)

Wtf. I'm all for a CAZ but this seems totally mental. I'll have to give that a proper read.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 13, 2020)

Part of the plans are to make the Dudley Road (outside City Hospital) a Dual Carriageway to speed up traffic. That's great, I do this journey sometimes by bus and it's a nightmare, but, ain't it being a little contradictory? 
Then you have all this HS2 "will bring in more people to Brum". We'll see, but if it does they are going to be reliant on trams and buses to get about and the whole public transport network in Brum will crumble. I dont think enough consideration has been taken here. Whenever I use the Trams they are already overcrowded,its like London at rush hour where you just about squeeze in a doorway.

I just saw on mail online that its July now when CAZ kicks in. I dont drive I'm pleased to say but taxis already charge £1 extra into City, I can see that being doubled at least.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 13, 2020)

The plans seem simple to me:

1. If you want to come into town use public transport, which will have priority on the roads
2. if you are in town walk or cycle (and maybe even get a bit healthier) 
3. The promotion of walking and cycling where we all live where 25% of car journeys are less than a mile. 

I think it's a really radical and necessary plan. It is also one where there is no alternative - the growth in the size of the population and the number of cars means that the current approach is not sustainable. Neither is more road building sensible or advisable.

The ongoing crisis in retail meaning we need to think again about what it is we actually want city centres to do. The centre of Birmingham is _grim as fuck at night _. People drive in and drive home again and the place is deserted by 7.00pm. If you want people to use the space, live in it and so on then you've got to make it a better place. 









						Andy Street: Wolverhampton city centre may have to change from retail tradition
					

West Midlands Mayor Andy Street has raised concerns over the future of Wolverhampton city centre as he urged council bosses to deliver on a raft of planned developments.




					www.expressandstar.com
				




There is no good reason for anyone to use their car in town tbf.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 13, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The plans seem simple to me:
> 
> 1. If you want to come into town use public transport, which will have priority on the roads
> 2. if you are in town walk or cycle (and maybe even get a bit healthier)
> ...


When you think five years ago we couldn't even get one single decent cycle lane in the city this does represent something of a turnaround.

Whether it is going to get past the draft stage who can say. I don't know what the plans are for upgrading public transport but we have to start moving away from buses, even with these traffic management plans they are not going to enable the productivity benefits the city needs.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 13, 2020)

People forget that traders need access to Dixons.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 13, 2020)

While I’m all for the CAZ and the need to get carbon emissions etc in the city down. This radical plan feels like it’s both 20 years too late and also 20 years too early.

By all means continue to make public transport and cycling routes better but to totally cut off private cars. It seems over the top.

Take into account by 2040 the government wants the end of the sale of petrol and diesel cars totally which should mean by then emissions from vehicles should have drastically reduced. It seems to me you do all this for 2031 and ten years later you’ll be reversing it to allow vehicles back in because they aren’t polluters anymore and we’ll need to get people ‘back into the city’

keep fining polluting cars. Make the costs more and more year on year, make it to cars 10 yearsish old regardless of their emissions (except electric) As the cars age.

The plan to do away with council car parks also interests me. Admittedly there’s probably not many council ones left in the city but they must still be a huge amount of easy money.
Where does the money come from once they are gone.

Already the other week it was announced moving a bus garage in perry Barr for the commonwealth games is going to cost the council £15m more than originally estimated.

whilst I get how radical an idea this is. I just can’t see it working. People who work in the city/shoppers etc. What about people that actually live inside the ring road!

As a train user now the trains can’t cope. You can’t just magically fit more trains on the network it’s not that simple. Yes HS2 also by then should allow more trains on the Coventry - Wolverhampton line but that’s just one line that gets freed up. Not every trains comes in and out of that line into Birmingham.

Can’t see people willing to leave their cars in locations outside the ring road. None of the areas on the outskirts of the city are places I’d want to leave my car 5 days a week. The daily commute becomes even longer as as you have to get to and from those locations and then deal with the new even bigger bottlenecks than before and you essentially just move the pollution from one area to another. An area that’s even more populated and surely will actually see increases of deaths for poor air quality. As the opposition have said the outside of the city is just going to become concrete blocks of car parks and people inside/outside the zone are going to get totally cut off.

it’s crazy. It’s much better in my eyes to increase fines and encourage people to get better quality vehicles.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 13, 2020)

It's a fantastic plan and the sort of thing that should be being talked about in every single major city in the country 

For Birmingham - where the car has been king for decades - to be the one discussing it is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 13, 2020)

Speed limit of 20mph on all local roads. That is long overdue as well.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2020)

Out of town shopping centres should see an uptick in revenue.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 13, 2020)

8ball said:


> Out of town shopping centres should see an uptick in revenue.


People always say this. That if you get rid of cars shopping areas will die, trade will go away, people will go elsewhere.

The statistics for places it's been done show it simply isn't true. Quite the opposite.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> People always say this. That if you get rid of cars shopping areas will die, trade will go away, people will go elsewhere.



You don't think there will be any uptick for out of town shopping?
Tbf, we've got Brexit on the way, so it's not a very clean experiment...

(both will continue to lose out to the internet anyhoo)


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 13, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> For Birmingham - where the car has been king for decades - to be the one discussing it is a breath of fresh air.



Literally!

There are important reasons why we were a motor city. The Detroit of Britain. But, for once, we need to be ahead of the game and move to being a no car city as quickly as we can.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 13, 2020)

8ball said:


> You don't think there will be any uptick for out of town shopping?


Not really. Anything you want from those places can be acquired online. If you remove cars from the centre it opens it up to become a more attractive place to visit for social reasons, with an associated growth in small business and shops. As I said, have a google for places things like this have been done.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 13, 2020)

I've cerated a separate thread for this as I reckon it deserves more attention than it will get in here...

Plus I can't wait to see the outrage from certain posters round here


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Not really. Anything you want from those places can be acquired online. If you remove cars from the centre it opens it up to become a more attractive place to visit for social reasons, with an associated growth in small business and shops. As I said, have a google for places things like this have been done.



Ah - I missed where it said they were pedestrianising, as opposed to fiddling with speed limits and stopping through traffic - _mea culpa_. 

Yeah, pedestrianisation can make it a nicer place and somewhere that gets used differently.  Whereas if you _only_ mess with the traffic flow I think you're mainly going to lose people going in and out (and especially across) for something heavy/cumbersome, with little gain in terms of making the place more pleasant to hang out.

As you were.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 13, 2020)

Birmingham centre roads are a bit of a dystopian nightmare as is and while removing cars can only improve them I’m not sure that public transport is up to the job of replacing all traffic to Birmingham currently.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 13, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Birmingham centre roads are a bit of a dystopian nightmare as is and while removing cars can only improve them I’m not sure that public transport is up to the job of replacing all traffic to Birmingham currently.



Give me an example of where you think that's the case.


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 14, 2020)

What a dreadful case...








						Michael Oluronbi: Birmingham pastor guilty of raping children
					

Three of Michael Oluronbi's victims had multiple pregnancies and his wife Juliana arranged abortions.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 14, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The plans seem simple to me:
> 
> 1. If you want to come into town use public transport, which will have priority on the roads
> 2. if you are in town walk or cycle (and maybe even get a bit healthier)
> ...



Using the children’s hospital? Have mobility issues?

I am all for encouraging people to use public transport and I don’t drive so this doesn’t affect me really but to say there is no good reason is a bit of an over generalisation. This will only work if public transport is radically improved  though. There are still barely any night buses ffs.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 14, 2020)

purenarcotic said:


> Using the children’s hospital? Have mobility issues?
> 
> I am all for encouraging people to use public transport and I don’t drive so this doesn’t affect me really but to say there is no good reason is a bit of an over generalisation. This will only work if public transport is radically improved  though. There are still barely any night buses ffs.



The Council have already said there will be special exemptions for those with disabilities.

I’m sure you can design a system that provides for the exceptions to the rule like this.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 14, 2020)

Smokeandsteam I've just noticed the reference in your bio. I read that yesterday, hadn't come across him before


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 18, 2020)

Does anyone else think Brummie musician Roy Wood is looking like an older version of Chabuddy G from People Just Do Nothing


----------



## gawkrodger (Jan 19, 2020)

I used to go to school with the daughter of Roy Wood. 

Her first name?

Holly


----------



## cybershot (Jan 19, 2020)

Went to Birmingham wheels today for what will probably be the final time to do some drifting. Be sad to see it go but to be honest it’s showing its age and is poorly maintained.

I do hope they can find a new home.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 19, 2020)

Birmingham Wheels is closing down? Goodness me. That makes me feel old.

I used to race karts at the circuit at Chasewater which Birmingham Wheels replaced.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 20, 2020)

Tributes for acclaimed TV producer and proud Brummie Tony Garnett









						Tributes for acclaimed TV producer and proud Brummie Tony Garnett
					

Tributes poured in for Erdington born Tony Garnett who also produced Ballykissangel, Between The Lines and This Life, gave Line of Duty writer Jed Mercurio his first TV job




					www.birminghammail.co.uk
				




I've always liked Ken Loach's work. I never realised he had this chap working alongside him. Sounds like he had a pretty tough childhood.


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 20, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> Tributes for acclaimed TV producer and proud Brummie Tony Garnett
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, very sad childhood and his first wife Topsy Jane, an actress and also from Birmingham, suffered a bad nervous breakdown and never worked again 

Did you know some of the outdoor scenes in Cathy Come Home were shot in Birmingham?


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 20, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, very sad childhood and his first wife Topsy Jane, an actress and also from Birmingham, suffered a bad nervous breakdown and never worked again
> 
> Did you know some of the outdoor scenes in Cathy Come Home were shot in Birmingham?



I had read that somewhere before yeah. Some of the old pics of Brum after WW2 are pretty grim.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 22, 2020)

Due to me having a new job I commuted to Birmingham for the first time today.

Initial impressions:

New Street station is quite big
No-one looks happy
Where are all the cyclists? It was a 15 minute walk from the station to the office and I saw exactly one person on a bike.
Snow Hill station is a much nicer size than New Street
er....
That's it


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 22, 2020)

a_chap said:


> Due to me having a new job I commuted to Birmingham for the first time today.
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> ...


 The Tram is God in Brum lately. Try walking to New St say from the Square Peg and it's a dodge the Tram game.
We're all happy up here really, the sad faces are because of HS2, the House of Lords threatening to invade us and the worlds biggest Primark being one big headache.

Enjoy your new job though. Brum museum is a great place to go as is the library, not sure if rooftop is still open but it's great up there.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 23, 2020)

a_chap said:


> Due to me having a new job I commuted to Birmingham for the first time today.
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> ...


To help you settle in:

1. it is but it’s smaller than, say, Manchester Piccadilly
2. It’s a self-depreciating look we’ve perfected over 200 plus years. Where do you live where people look happy?  
3. I cycle to work and so does my wife. There are two new huge cycle lines - one coming in to town from the south of the city centre and one from the north. You can get the maps off the council website. Whilst Birmingham remains Britain’s motor city - with all the problems that brings - the new cycle lanes are one of the best things the council have done for ages. Laned off, traffic light priority and new tarmac and painted. 
4. Have a look at Moor Street Station - a beauty
5. Rignt
6. Okay


----------



## baldrick (Jan 23, 2020)

a_chap said:


> Due to me having a new job I commuted to Birmingham for the first time today.
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> ...


The centre is rubbish for cyclists tbh. Pedestrianised areas with no cycling provision and you're expected to mix it up with buses and trams, no direct routes to get from a to b. New developments don't include cycle lanes either. That said cyclists are treated better than they used to be. Hopefully that will continue.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 23, 2020)

baldrick said:


> The centre is rubbish for cyclists tbh. Pedestrianised areas with no cycling provision and you're expected to mix it up with buses and trams, no direct routes to get from a to b. New developments don't include cycle lanes either. That said cyclists are treated better than they used to be. Hopefully that will continue.



Yes. It is a bit shit once you actually get into town (in my case once you reach the top of Hurst Street). But the 10 year transport strategy has got some really innovative plans to address that. The centre will be a walking/cycling priority zone

I’m the first to condemn the cities car obsession and ‘motor city’ hangover. But the council deserve massive credit for starting the job of tackling this. The first step was to open up access for cyclists into town and they’ve done this brilliantly. I can get from home to town through 2 parks and the new cycle lane (which every time I use it is a joy) and am only on the road for 400 yards the entire way


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 23, 2020)

baldrick said:


> The centre is rubbish for cyclists tbh. Pedestrianised areas with no cycling provision and you're expected to mix it up with buses and trams, no direct routes to get from a to b. New developments don't include cycle lanes either. That said cyclists are treated better than they used to be. Hopefully that will continue.



Centres a bit rubbish for anyone, it’s alays very busy.

Though I do have a tendency to go up at holidays and weekends so


----------



## baldrick (Jan 23, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Yes. It is a bit shit once you actually get into town (in my case once you reach the top of Hurst Street). But the 10 year transport strategy has got some really innovative plans to address that. The centre will be a walking/cycling priority zone
> 
> I’m the first to condemn the cities car obsession and ‘motor city’ hangover. But the council deserve massive credit for starting the job of tackling this. The first step was to open up access for cyclists into town and they’ve done this brilliantly. I can get from home to town through 2 parks and the new cycle lane (which every time I use it is a joy) and am only on the road for 400 yards the entire way


Yep. I've noticed a lot more people cycling now the A34 cycle route is open. I go home that way 3 days a week and it's really obvious to see. And it's also nice that people don't walk in the cycle lane either on the whole. You see one or two people doing it, but most stick to the pavement. I'm just hoping the construction of the commonwealth games stuff doesn't intrude on it and the lane stays open the whole way. I'm hoping for a big increase in cycle commuters once the weather improves


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 23, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Centres a bit rubbish for anyone, it’s alays very busy.
> 
> Though I do have a tendency to go up at holidays and weekends so



Have a walk round on a weekday after 8.00. It’s a ghost town


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm actually Black Country/Irish but it's near enough to grab my interest


----------



## cybershot (Feb 4, 2020)

West Midlands trains hanging around for the time being. Stay of execution for rail firm behind months of chaos


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2020)

All very quiet


----------



## baldrick (Mar 28, 2020)

editor said:


> All very quiet



Isn't it great? Very weird to watch though. I went through town the other day, via Brindleyplace at 5pm, on a Thursday which would usually have been heaving in the sunshine. All the bars and restaurants closed and dark. Really brought it home.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 28, 2020)

The city centre is quiet but from what I’ve seen on various other clips all the high streets in the suburbs are still full of twats that don’t quite grasp things yet.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 28, 2020)

editor said:


> All very quiet



If only it were true

Disclaimer:  Some of the shots were filmed as lock down happened and there are some from Christmas Day 2019 - hope you like the film and remember to stay safe.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 29, 2020)

#BrumTogether
					

We rise by lifting others #BrumTogether Donate Now Quick Links During the Covid-19 pandemic #BrumTogether has been the city’s coalition of voluntary, community and faith groups, for essential suppl…




					theaws.co.uk
				




The charity I work for are providing various forms of support in and around Birmingham during the covid-19 shutdown. If you need support or can offer help, follow the link above. Things we are doing include:

*Virtual Wellbeing Programme - live on facebook, videos on youtube/website afterwards, mixture of physical activities taken on line from the active parks programme and some more general wellbeing stuff like a session on managing anxiety and a meditation session. Kids stuff in the mornings.
*Free bike loans for frontline key workers
*Food banks and distribution of waste food from supermarkets to people in need, along with distribution of other emergency supplies (like nappies, medicine, sanitary products etc)
*Befriending / talking service - anyone who is isolated and wants/needs someone to talk to can call us for a chat.

If you/someone you know needs help, complete the form here: Coronavirus: Reassurance and local support


----------



## baldrick (Mar 29, 2020)

cybershot said:


> If only it were true
> 
> Disclaimer:  Some of the shots were filmed as lock down happened and there are some from Christmas Day 2019 - hope you like the film and remember to stay safe.


Ahhhh. Still, I like it.


----------



## kazza007 (Mar 30, 2020)

Same, I like it nonetheless.


----------



## elbows (Apr 24, 2020)

Wahey.














						Cold War Steve: Twitter satirist celebrates Birmingham in latest work
					

Unlikely icon Benny from Crossroads takes pride of place in Cold War Steve's most ambitious work yet.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 24, 2020)

I see it's being promoted by The Social in Little Portland Street, London.
Link (as in the BBC twitter) here: Benny's Babbies - Cold War Steve & Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery - The Social
It has more info and you can download a free hi res of Benny for free


----------



## cybershot (May 7, 2020)

FFS


----------



## baldrick (May 7, 2020)

cybershot said:


> FFS



I thought that might happen as soon as it was announced tbh. People have no sense. We have stuff for the tip as well, but we can keep it for when things are a bit less crazy. I bet 99% of these people have sheds or cellars they can use to store stuff, they just want a trip out of the house.


----------



## blossie33 (May 24, 2020)

This just popped up in my FB feed - I don't live in Brum now so I'm not sure how I would feel....any thoughts?









						Massive plans to transform Digbeth with homes and 16,000 jobs
					

The Custard Factory complex would be one of the areas revitalised by Oval Real Estate




					www.birminghammail.co.uk


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 24, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> This just popped up in my FB feed - I don't live in Brum now so I'm not sure how I would feel....any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only skim read it but "gentrification bullshit" was my first thought.


----------



## blossie33 (May 24, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Only skim read it but "gentrification bullshit" was my first thought.



Well yes - I'm in London so I guess it will be the same as what's happened in many places here   
It will all be so different in Digbeth when the area where the Wholesale Fruit and Veg market has been built on anyway.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 16, 2020)

No Simmer Down in Handsworth Park this year, but like many other festivals they are doing an online event, this weekend.



			https://simmerdownfestival.com/


----------



## baldrick (Jul 16, 2020)

Ooooh! thanks.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 27, 2020)

50% of jobs formally at risk of redundancy at Birmingham Museums. No word from the unions. Let’s hope the government support package for culture extends north of the M25 because this would be a disaster for the city:


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 6, 2020)

Live updates - murder probe launched in Birmingham city centre as man dies and seven more hurt Live updates - One dead and seven hurt in major city centre incident

Sounds pretty grim. Even more concerning as Hurst Street and Snow Hill are miles apart so what the hell was going on. Hopefully more will be revealed today.


----------



## baldrick (Sep 6, 2020)

I just walked past the big cordon along Livery Street, wondered what was going on. Looks like a serious incident. Some suggestion a fight started on Constitution hill, then the attacker for some reason moved towards the city centre. Very sad that someone has died.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 6, 2020)

It all sounds very odd - Constitution Hill to Hurst St is a fair distance, what on earth was going on?


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 6, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> This just popped up in my FB feed - I don't live in Brum now so I'm not sure how I would feel....any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes me a bit sad. Are many of the venue's still going on around there? I know Rainbow Venues shut didn't it? Had many great nights in and around there over the years.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 6, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It all sounds very odd - Constitution Hill to Hurst St is a fair distance, what on earth was going on?



As far as I can make out from the reports this was one guy walking round the city and randomly stabbing people who were out and about.

I’ve just come back through town and there are a lot of armed cops about, loads of areas cordoned off and a weird atmosphere. I’m struggling to understand what’s gone off here. The initial rumour was that there was a rolling gang confrontation but the police have ruled that out.

Absolutely awful. Tragic for those caught up in it and a blow for the bars and restaurants already struggling due to the pandemic. The gay quarter has just gone car free to get people into the area and then this happens. Horrible


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 6, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Makes me a bit sad. Are many of the venue's still going on around there? I know Rainbow Venues shut didn't it? Had many great nights in and around there over the years.



I don't really know I'm afraid as I don't live in Brum now - sure someone else can answer better than me.
Of course the Covid thing won't have helped


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 6, 2020)

Here's the latest from the BBC on the stabbing situation   









						Birmingham stabbings: Manhunt as one killed and seven hurt
					

Police believe victims were chosen at random and there is no suggestion the attacks are terror related.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## baldrick (Sep 6, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Makes me a bit sad. Are many of the venue's still going on around there? I know Rainbow Venues shut didn't it? Had many great nights in and around there over the years.


I don't necessarily think people would be against offices, but residential developments have not traditionally been great for the area. Plus there's a small but significant cluster of arts venues in what I think of as 'round the back' of digbeth, you have to wonder how long they will last once the area has been gussied up and the bar and restaurant brands move in. The development of the wholesale market area is part of all this too. Once that happens there will be a whole swathe of new buildings from Hurst St all the way to digbeth.

There's still a good number of venues, for now. But god knows what covid will have done to their viability. I know one or two have received arts council funding.


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 6, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Makes me a bit sad. Are many of the venue's still going on around there? I know Rainbow Venues shut didn't it? Had many great nights in and around there over the years.




We talked about this up thread when it was announced that the Irish Centre was being moved which sort of confirmed that the Irish Quarter was to be no more, instead replaced by shiny offices, flats and overpriced Craft Bars.
Ain't been that way for a while but agree it was a lively night out back in the days.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 7, 2020)

Sounds like they've got him, thank goodness.








						Birmingham stabbings: Man arrested on suspicion of murder
					

A 27-year-old man is arrested in the early hours in the Selly Oak suburb of the city.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## cybershot (Sep 7, 2020)

Kind of sad this got buried in the Birmingham thread, anywhere down south and it would have been it's own topic.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 7, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Kind of sad this got buried in the Birmingham thread, anywhere down south and it would have been it's own topic.



Agreed. It was a horrific and really troubling event. Watching the BBC coverage today you could sense they felt like they had to cover it but didn't really have much invested in it or care very much about it. Almost like it was reporting on an incident in another country. 

The Guardian ran this, which seems like a cut and paste vox pop job, rather than a serious investigation into the spate of knife crime across the region:









						Birmingham's knife crime problem: 'The city has become unsafe'
					

Locals say stabbings happen ‘all the time’ and police have failed to take the violence seriously




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 7, 2020)

That's sad, not like the Birmingham I knew but I'm in London now so I suppose it's just caught up with what it's like here


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 7, 2020)

Poor lad. RIP Jacob. 23.


----------



## baldrick (Sep 7, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Poor lad. RIP Jacob. 23.



Really sad. Wrong place wrong time. Night out with friends and it ends tragically for no fucking reason. Not heard anything about the woman who was in a critical condition. I hope she's going to be ok. There's no doubt really that we've got a real bad problem with knife crime, for a myriad of reasons.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 7, 2020)

baldrick said:


> Really sad. Wrong place wrong time. Night out with friends and it ends tragically for no fucking reason. Not heard anything about the woman who was in a critical condition. I hope she's going to be ok. There's no doubt really that we've got a real bad problem with knife crime, for a myriad of reasons.



I’m unusually angry about this one - the thought of some prick wandering around town randomly knifing kids having a night out is sickening.

But you are right, knife crime generally is prevalent across the city, has been for some time and it seems that the expectation is that we regard it as an unfortunate facet of life.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 8, 2020)

I noticed yesterday it made the front page of some nationals (not the main headline of course) about manhunt under way but absolutely nothing on any of them this morning about him being caught.

gives a real perspective of how south focused the media are.

although saying that. If it was Manchester it would probably have gotten more press too. Which I’m sure would have nothing to do with media city being there. 🙄


----------



## Lorca (Sep 8, 2020)

Indeed, I thought this note at the end of that Guardian article on knife crime in Brum inadvertently summed up the National Media's complete lack if interest: '• This article was amended on 7 September 2020 to correct a misnaming of Sheldon as Shelby.'


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 8, 2020)

Lorca said:


> Indeed, I thought this note at the end of that Guardian article on knife crime in Brum inadvertently summed up the National Media's complete lack if interest: '• This article was amended on 7 September 2020 to correct a misnaming of Sheldon as Shelby.'



I don't know whether to laugh or not at your last sentence


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 8, 2020)

More bad news in the area. Let's see if the nationals pick up on this.

Brum Covid infection rate rockets overnight - lockdown fears rise Brum Covid infection rate rockets overnight - lockdown fears rise

I'm in North Brum and the attitude to Covid is really bad with " I dont know anyone who's had it"  and a total lack of social distancing/masks going on. It's not looking good.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 8, 2020)

This whole ‘stop meeting in peoples homes’ message does my head in. Surely it’s the pubs and restaurants that are the problem. But I guess that don’t matter as long as people have their ‘covid resistant debit card’ with them.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 9, 2020)

cybershot said:


> This whole ‘stop meeting in peoples homes’ message does my head in. Surely it’s the pubs and restaurants that are the problem. But I guess that don’t matter as long as people have their ‘covid resistant debit card’ with them.



Quite, I also note we are allowed to ‘gather‘ in our workplaces, in our hundreds. People aren’t stupid. They see the contradictions and they understand what their meanings are.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 9, 2020)

Lorca said:


> Indeed, I thought this note at the end of that Guardian article on knife crime in Brum inadvertently summed up the National Media's complete lack if interest: '• This article was amended on 7 September 2020 to correct a misnaming of Sheldon as Shelby.'



I saw that. It felt profoundly apt. 

Despite the, now increasingly shrill, attempts of ‘influencers’, the always abysmal local professional middle class and Street to hype Birmingham the cracks are really beginning to show.

Closed buildings and shops, half finished new ones that will never be finished, derelict land being sweated by investors for years and years, the nighttime economy collapsing from the dual threat of rocketing unemployment and the religious zealots in office.

The decision to throw everything at the centre, to make it a play space of consumption for an imagined affluent young middle class was always twenty years too late. Manchester, Newcastle, elsewhere beat us to that dubious future.

The city looks fucked as you walk around it. An architectural disaster zone. The homeless sleeping under an empty half finished ‘Paradise’. The mood and the atmosphere remind me of the 1980’s. Rocketing crime and violence. A sense of the collective head dropping. Even the shit jobs that came to replace the old ones are going.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 9, 2020)

Looks like sanity has finally prevailed - the German markets are now not going ahead.

Woohoo!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 9, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Looks like sanity has finally prevailed - the German markets are now not going ahead.
> 
> Woohoo!



Not until ‘ever again’ is added to the end of the first sentence it hasn’t....


----------



## miss direct (Sep 9, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Looks like sanity has finally prevailed - the German markets are now not going ahead.
> 
> Woohoo!


I was looking up last night which Christmas markets are cancelled and was surprised Birmingham's hadn't been yet. Can recreate one by taking a flash of mulled wine to a hill or something.


----------



## gawkrodger (Oct 2, 2020)

I've posted it in the photography thread, but, at the risk of spamming, think it's relevant to here.

I've just had a photozine, The Permanent Way, published on the mothballed South Staffs railway line which cuts across the Black Country and is now forming the base of the Wednesbury metro extension.









						The Permanent Way by Christian Sayer (Collated Observations 06)
					

Collated Observations is a series of regular photozines showcasing aspects of twenty-first century Britain through the lens of a different...




					www.artdecomagpie.com


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 2, 2020)

gawkrodger said:


> I've posted it in the photography thread, but, at the risk of spamming, think it's relevant to here.
> 
> I've just had a photozine, The Permanent Way, published on the mothballed South Staffs railway line which cuts across the Black Country and is now forming the base of the Wednesbury metro extension.
> 
> ...



Superb. I’ve just ordered one. I’ve always wondered why more artists don’t work in the Black Country. It’s a unique landscape with green space, housing, dereliction and industry all cheek by jowl.


----------



## baldrick (Oct 4, 2020)

gawkrodger said:


> I've posted it in the photography thread, but, at the risk of spamming, think it's relevant to here.
> 
> I've just had a photozine, The Permanent Way, published on the mothballed South Staffs railway line which cuts across the Black Country and is now forming the base of the Wednesbury metro extension.
> 
> ...


That's amazing. 

Lockdown has been great for me discovering new places to go running and I did a few miles along there from Wolverhampton ish towards Stourbridge back in April. I tried to do a similar route not long ago and found lots of it closed off. Wish I'd taken more photos. 

I'm glad it's being revived though.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 9, 2020)

The Van Gough Alive exhibition is now open at the hippodrome, looks good. Alo BMAG is back open Weds-Sun. Probably worth a visit to help out these places if you like them.









						Van Gogh Alive - Birmingham Hippodrome
					

We’re delighted to be reopening Van Gogh Alive for a limited 7 week run.  Don’t just admire Van Gogh’s paintings – immerse yourself in them at the most visited multi-sensory experience in the world. This is no ordinary art exhibition. Van Gogh’s works have been exhibited and admired for over a...




					www.birminghamhippodrome.com


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 9, 2020)

cybershot said:


> The Van Gough Alive exhibition is now open at the hippodrome, looks good. Alo BMAG is back open Weds-Sun. Probably worth a visit to help out these places if you like them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We went to this when we visited York in February. It is so worth doing, absolutely beautiful (and quite emotional too).


----------



## cybershot (Oct 10, 2020)

purenarcotic said:


> We went to this when we visited York in February. It is so worth doing, absolutely beautiful (and quite emotional too).



yeah think I’m going to go. Bit pricey at £20 but sign of the times. Can’t quite muster anyone to go, which might actually be better anyway. I can just immerse myself in it.


----------



## baldrick (Oct 21, 2020)

Arts organisation is commissioning seven public realm artworks in north Birmingham, they have 100k to spend - applications open until 2nd Nov. 

Gallery37


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 21, 2020)

My side of Brum, Perry Barr  
I'll be interested to see what sort of statue they come up with for Mothers Club


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 11, 2020)

Good to see the Fazeley Street canal route feature here:









						Cast-iron classics: six great walks along Britain’s industrial waterways
					

From historic canals to stunning viaducts and marvels of modern engineering, get up close to Britain’s industrial heritage




					www.theguardian.com
				




During lockdown the canals have been a brilliant place for cycling and walking. If any Midlands based urbanites have got any lesser known routes - especially cycling - bang em up on here.


----------



## baldrick (Nov 11, 2020)

I plot loads of running routes on OS maps to try and work out the best/most scenic routes that avoid traffic/roads. Most of them centre around Sandwell Valley - annoyingly because of the flood works that have been going on forever there's not an easy route East towards Perry Barr and the canal any more.

I took this pic under Spaghetti Junction, it made me laugh   

Harborne walkway is a useful artery for me, you can get to the south of the city without having to use the canal round broad street.

I've been trying to plot a traffic free Birmingham circular for ages (this is how sad I am in lockdown) so if I finalise it I'll share it. It will probably be immensely long tbf.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 11, 2020)

__





						Tributes pour in for Birmingham's 'iconic' first and only female council leader Theresa Stewart
					





					www.msn.com
				




Sad news. I met this lady at a Free The Birmingham Six meeting years ago and she came accross as a lovely person.

I remember her saying too that  'one glove does not fit all' when it comes to running Birmingham City Council, highlighting huge differences within the many varying areas within the City.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 11, 2020)

gawkrodger said:


> I've posted it in the photography thread, but, at the risk of spamming, think it's relevant to here.
> 
> I've just had a photozine, The Permanent Way, published on the mothballed South Staffs railway line which cuts across the Black Country and is now forming the base of the Wednesbury metro extension.
> 
> ...



I've just noticed this. It looks very interesting, I've lived briefly on the edge of that track in Dudley Port and used to work at a bakery in Wednesbury that backed onto it. My main hunting ground, truancy spot, air pistol days were spent on the other (at the time) disused track which is now the main metro link from Wolvo to Brum.

I'd love a copy but it appears to have sold out. Will there be any reissues?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 11, 2020)

baldrick said:


> I plot loads of running routes on OS maps to try and work out the best/most scenic routes that avoid traffic/roads. Most of them centre around Sandwell Valley - annoyingly because of the flood works that have been going on forever there's not an easy route East towards Perry Barr and the canal any more.
> 
> I took this pic under Spaghetti Junction, it made me laugh   View attachment 238377
> 
> ...


You’re brave going under there


----------



## baldrick (Nov 11, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You’re brave going under there


Nearly asphyxiated on exhaust fumes from the mopeds being ridden furiously up and down the bridges by a little group of teenagers. Some of it was quite spooky as well, glad I wasn't on my own


----------



## discokermit (Nov 14, 2020)

i bin doing family tree stuff. turns out nearly all my relatives, for generation after generation, have lived on the same hill. different parts of the hill sometimes but mostly the same side, even venturing down it sometimes but not much and not far.

on my dads dad side, charles ross and sarah blakeway both born in sedgley in 1700.
another branch on my dads side i got to benjamin richards, sedgley, 1721.
on my moms side so far ive got to tipton, just down from the woodsetton side of the hill in about 1815.

and the jobs! miners mainly, lots of labourers, couple of boatmen, a chainmakers striker, a blacksmiths striker, iron moulder, iron puddler, couple of fitters, a bricklayer, a canal repairer/navvy, allsorts as long as it involves digging shit, carrying shit or just ommerin shit. hardly any of the women have paid work.

so far only my 3rd great grandads brother has been convicted and sentenced for transportation but he managed it twice! once for breaking into a warehouse when he got seven years transportation but they just put him on a prison hulk in the thames for a his time and then after he got back he stole some bacon and got sent to tasmania.
his grandad, my fifth great grandad was on trial with his son and two others for stealing sheep. the father and son were aquitted but the other two got the death penalty.

still got shit loads to do.

this is my third great grandfather and family, bricklayer, moulder, fitter and smith. you could start your own foundry with them lads.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 14, 2020)

this is a bit nearer time, my great grandad the iron moulder, his son the iron moulder, my grandad and his younger brother, assistant iron moulders.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 14, 2020)

That's very interesting discokermit 

If you need any help with anything I can recommend the Birmingham History Forum, some of the members are brilliant at knowing where to find information, births, deaths, marriages, maps of areas etc. and there is stuff on the canals.
I know you're not actually Brum but they do cover the West Midlands area as well.
www.birminghamhistory.co.uk


----------



## discokermit (Nov 14, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> That's very interesting discokermit
> 
> If you need any help with anything I can recommend the Birmingham History Forum, some of the members are brilliant at knowing where to find information, births, deaths, marriages, maps of areas etc. and there is stuff on the canals.
> I know you're not actually Brum but they do cover the West Midlands area as well.
> www.birminghamhistory.co.uk


i have discovered two hundred and thirty four grandparents so far. only two of them came from brum so far.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 14, 2020)

one branch of the family were in blockley, worcestershire, for many generations then in the 1770's there is the sheep stealing, the sheepstealers son moves to broadway in worcestershire, then gets evicted by the magistrates with his wife and child for being too poor and sent back to blockley. one of their sons moved to rushall, nr walsall, presumably to work down a mine.
found out today the common lands of blockley were enclosed in 1772.
a black country tale. from the cotswolds to a hole in the ground.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 14, 2020)

anyway, whilst not in the hole in the ground the lad met a woman from sedgley, they married and settled at the bottom of this hill, deepfields, coseley (in the manor of sedgley) 0.6 miles from where i am now, sometime before 1849.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 14, 2020)

the woman from sedgley he married, her family had been there from before 1737.


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 14, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> I've just noticed this. It looks very interesting, I've lived briefly on the edge of that track in Dudley Port and used to work at a bakery in Wednesbury that backed onto it. My main hunting ground, truancy spot, air pistol days were spent on the other (at the time) disused track which is now the main metro link from Wolvo to Brum.
> 
> I'd love a copy but it appears to have sold out. Will there be any reissues?



There is set to be a second edition next year.

I am just finishing off my website which should go live shortly and there _may_ be a couple of copies availiable on the store


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 2, 2020)

Unemployment doubled across the West Midlands as a result of the pandemic. That’s before the retail job losses announcement yesterday and the end of the furlough in March. This sort of stuff seems to be announced and generally ignored. Have people just given up or are we just overwhelmed with shit news at the moment? Anyway, shocking news for us all:









						Unemployment doubles in Midlands and 500,000 more jobs to be lost
					

Dire warning about the impact of coronavirus and lockdown restrictions on jobs and livelihoods in the Midlands




					www.birminghammail.co.uk


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 2, 2020)

We received info at work that a Nazi group have been putting up posters in Birmingham, Coventry and Wolves with razor blades hidden behind them. Just be careful if anyone is removing stuff x


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 2, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Unemployment doubled across the West Midlands as a result of the pandemic. That’s before the retail job losses announcement yesterday and the end of the furlough in March. This sort of stuff seems to be announced and generally ignored. Have people just given up or are we just overwhelmed with shit news at the moment? Anyway, shocking news for us all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's really bad news, its like Thatcherism all over again. Only jobs really going now in West Mids are for agencies who provide staff for Serco for testing centres.
The old "good day for bad news" applied today I suspect to put these figures out on a day where all eyes are on the vaccine rollout.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 8, 2020)

__





						Six new Perry Barr street names to reflect community and Commonwealth Sport values | Birmingham City Council
					

Six new Perry Barr street names to reflect community and Commonwealth Sport values - Six new roads forming part of the Perry Barr Residential Scheme have been officially named through a contest in which members of the public were invited to submit their suggestions and ideas. Louise Kilbride of...




					www.birmingham.gov.uk
				




"Humanity Close, Equality Road"


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 9, 2020)

Part of that ground was the site of my old junior school Birchfield Road - on the right.



The boys senior school on left was where Ozzy Osborne and Tony Iommi went to, maybe they should have given the roads Black Sabbath references


----------



## baldrick (Dec 9, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> Part of that ground was the site of my old junior school Birchfield Road - on the right.
> 
> View attachment 242452
> 
> The boys senior school on left was where Ozzy Osborne and Tony Iommi went to, maybe they should have given the roads Black Sabbath references


They definitely should have. Bit of local history instead of bland marketing blah.


----------



## Lorca (Dec 9, 2020)

sounds good - 'paranoid street,' 'master of insanity drive,' 'god is dead grove' etc!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 10, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could come up with many names for Perry Barr roads - piss stained underpass alley, pollution road, stab street - more in keeping with the district’s unique character. But Humanity Close? Nah.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 12, 2020)

'Leave the area as soon as possible': Police plea as hundreds gather for international protest rally - with smoke devices set off and long delays caused
					

People are being urged to avoid travelling in Birmingham and Sandwell as hundreds of people take part in an international protest rally.




					www.expressandstar.com
				




Bit noisy in parts of Brum and the Black Country today. I was on Soho Rd earlier, very congested but then again it always is.


----------



## baldrick (Dec 12, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> 'Leave the area as soon as possible': Police plea as hundreds gather for international protest rally - with smoke devices set off and long delays caused
> 
> 
> People are being urged to avoid travelling in Birmingham and Sandwell as hundreds of people take part in an international protest rally.
> ...


I took a really shit video earlier of the chaos. It was very entertaining. All really good natured but total mayhem. I could hear car horns beeping from miles away on the canal when I was out running. Had to cross Soho Road to get home. Got to love the fact that Sikhs can't have a protest without food. There was a guy handing samosas out at the flyover as people had basically parked up for a party.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 13, 2020)

baldrick said:


> I took a really shit video earlier of the chaos. It was very entertaining. All really good natured but total mayhem. I could hear car horns beeping from miles away on the canal when I was out running. Had to cross Soho Road to get home. Got to love the fact that Sikhs can't have a protest without food. There was a guy handing samosas out at the flyover as people had basically parked up for a party.



Yeah I saw people on Soho Rd handing out samosas and drinks to the passing cars.
On a similar note theres a Sikh food bank sets up on Fridays outside the college/library on Soho Rd. It's very welcome, they're doing a great job in these testing times.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 25, 2021)

'I heard the gunshots': mother says she heard gunfire that killed son, Keon Lincoln
					

Sharmaine Lincoln has appealed for witnesses to the killing of teenager in Handsworth, Birmingham last Thursday




					www.theguardian.com
				




This is horrible. Very close to where I live. I just feel too old and too unattached to undersand what makes one gang of school kids attack another school kid so violently.
I cant even imagine how his family feel.


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 26, 2021)

Yes I know, I read the West Midlands news still even though I'm in London.
Unbelievable   guns as well, not the usual knives. That sort of thing is totally beyond my comprehension too - I mean, you've ruined your own life as well as taking someone else's.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 26, 2021)

I live on the next road to this young man and his family, my next door neighbour's kid went to school with him. There's a gofundme for funeral costs and a memorial set up by family friends. I have no comprehension of how you deal with something like this, your child killed on the street. I hope that the media coverage generates some momentum to question why these young people are dying and to get some funding to bring back programmes for them.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 26, 2021)

You're not far from my then baldrick  , I'm up by the big temple on the main drag.
There was another shooting last night in Hunters Rd and an air ambulance over the park today. Getting scary out there.


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 26, 2021)

I know where Linwood Road is, many years ago I used to work on Soho Road and I got on the 11 at Boulton Road opposite back towards Perry Barr.

BCBlues if you live round there I'd have thought you would be an Albion supporter


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 26, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I know where Linwood Road is, many years ago I used to work on Soho Road and I got on the 11 at Boulton Road opposite back towards Perry Barr.
> 
> BCBlues if you live round there I'd have thought you would be an Albion supporter



It's true, I grew up in West Brom but there werent any football fans in our direct family to influence us so I ended up Chelsea and my brother Everton. My Dad was a Kilkenny Cat 

I have however probably been to as many Albion games as I have Chelsea and my son is a season ticket holder up there.
I moved to London for a few years and because of my accent everyone assumed i was a Baggies fan


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 26, 2021)

Turn the grammar school into a comp and give the local kids better hope for a future outside this gang shit


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 26, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> It's true, I grew up in West Brom but there werent any football fans in our direct family to influence us so I ended up Chelsea and my brother Everton. My Dad was a Kilkenny Cat
> 
> I have however probably been to as many Albion games as I have Chelsea and my son is a season ticket holder up there.
> I moved to London for a few years and because of my accent everyone assumed i was a Baggies fan



 
I know what you mean, I'm in London now and people have assumed the same for me, I'm not actually into football but my Dad was born in Aston and a lifelong Villa supporter as were other members of my family.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 26, 2021)

My late wife's family run the Villa Cross in the 70s before moving to West Brom and were 50/50 Villa and Baggies


----------



## baldrick (Jan 26, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> You're not far from my then baldrick  , I'm up by the big temple on the main drag.
> There was another shooting last night in Hunters Rd and an air ambulance over the park today. Getting scary out there.


We're practically neighbours. I work near Hunters Road as well. There's been cordons outside work a few times over this last year because of armed police incidents. It's always had a reputation but I've felt safe, my neighbours are nice people, everyone is just trying to raise their family as best they can, work hard and so on. But there's some stuff you just can't escape and this is one of them. I remember there was a shooting on Regent Road in the day time not too long ago and I was pretty shocked by that. This feels like another level. Children with knives and a gun. It just feels like we've sunk so fucking low. What are we doing to help stop children ruining their lives, the lives of other people and their families? I feel so angry and totally helpless.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 26, 2021)

Same here, my neighbours are great and theres a lot of young families I know that take their kids to school well out of Handsworth. It's harder with Covid to get a bit of a community reaction to this latest tragedy but it needs some serious intervention.

The other problem round here,I'm sure youve seen, is the number of multi occupied housing (HMOs) where the landlords are making a killing charging for support services that dont exist. That poor woman was killed in one last year being dragged down a flight of stairs. Its depressing enough being locked in watching Johnson & co fucking the whole country up and now were having a lot of bad news locally.

I just keep looking forward to the next Simmer Down. Keeps me going.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 26, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Turn the grammar school into a comp and give the local kids better hope for a future outside this gang shit


Yeah...I went to that school, and there was a total of one girl in my class who was actually from Handsworth. Most of them are bussed in from Sutton Coldfield.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 26, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Same here, my neighbours are great and theres a lot of young families I know that take their kids to school well out of Handsworth. It's harder with Covid to get a bit of a community reaction to this latest tragedy but it needs some serious intervention.
> 
> The other problem round here,I'm sure youve seen, is the number of multi occupied housing (HMOs) where the landlords are making a killing charging for support services that dont exist. That poor woman was killed in one last year being dragged down a flight of stairs. Its depressing enough being locked in watching Johnson & co fucking the whole country up and now were having a lot of bad news locally.
> 
> I just keep looking forward to the next Simmer Down. Keeps me going.


Oh don't even get me started on the HMOs! Agree with you. They are a huge blight around here. I did enjoy the work the Birmingham Mail have done on it though, it really needs that sort of media pressure to get things to change. I think there is some hope in that respect. I have become a proper nimby with it though, there's a few local FB groups where people will put up planning applications for HMOs and encourage people to object. I do, quite a lot. I don't know how much effect it has, but you have to try. I wrote to our useless MP about it all as well.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 26, 2021)

It is a real problem though so I'm glad there's some local groups standing up to it. It's not a problem that's going to go away easily if someone somewhere is making money from it.

I wont start you on fly tipping


----------



## baldrick (Jan 26, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> I wont start you on fly tipping


Aaaaaaaargh 

Yeah best not


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 26, 2021)

baldrick said:


> Aaaaaaaargh
> 
> Yeah best not



Another groan for another day


----------



## baldrick (Jan 26, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Another groan for another day


I am such a grumpy old woman these days


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 26, 2021)

baldrick said:


> I am such a grumpy old woman these days



We'll blame the lockdown


----------



## cybershot (Feb 11, 2021)

I meant to post about this at the time, but the young lads murder was the same day and didn't want to distract from that important conversation, and then I simply forgot. Sorry folks.

Anyway theres a public consulation taking place until March 26th, on the 'shaping our city together' program, which is basically the replacememnt for the 'big city plan' for the rest of the development of the city centre, which if course involves tons more sky scrapers, city living and coffee shops. Because we don't have enough of that already.

Although some plus points for lots of potential green returning, including the River Rea and a seemingly admittance that retail and high streets are are a thing of the past.

More info and relevant PDFs if you want to spread the word or have your say: Our Future City Plan ‘Shaping our City Together'              - Birmingham City Council             - Citizen Space

Youtube videos:








Proper council page: Official launch of Our Future City Plan - Central Birmingham 2040 | Our Future City Plan | Birmingham City Council


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks cybershot that's a good bundle of info I'll be digging into and later. 
And thanks for your patient consideration on timing, really respectful of you.


----------



## baldrick (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes, thanks for that. I will have a proper look, I remember seeing something a while back for a sort of green corridor along the Rea through Highgate, inevitably with flats overlooking it, but it seemed like a pretty decent idea. Be good to see what's in the plans.


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 15, 2021)

No desire to out myself on here (no, I don't work for BCC) but would encourage people to feedback.


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 15, 2021)

baldrick said:


> Yes, thanks for that. I will have a proper look, I remember seeing something a while back for a sort of green corridor along the Rea through Highgate, inevitably with flats overlooking it, but it seemed like a pretty decent idea. Be good to see what's in the plans.



Yes, the Rea Valley Urban Quarter (as well as an ERDF project for this and other sections of the Rea as well as green infrastructure work on the Tame and Cole


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 15, 2021)

Birmingham Live article on RVUQ









						Hidden river to 'return' to Brum for first time in a hundred years
					

Plans to make the River Rea the 'centrepiece' of a 5,000 home city-centre development have been unveiled




					www.birminghammail.co.uk
				




The SPD is here





__





						Adopted Rea Valley Urban Quarter supplementary planning document | Birmingham City Council
					

Adopted Rea Valley Urban Quarter supplementary planning document.




					www.birmingham.gov.uk


----------



## baldrick (Feb 15, 2021)

I LOVE the Hockley Meadow plan. It's utterly ridiculous but at the same time why the fuck not. There's very little green space around there. I don't know where the traffic from the flyover would go. I'll have to read the plans a bit more. Maybe the clean air zone will help to reduce it.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 16, 2021)

Jewellery Quarter   not sure why it says Dudley Port?








						'Packed nightclub' in Birmingham with 150 revellers inside raided
					

Police found a bar, a VIP area and party-goers in one building plus more people at the "Covid Arms".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## baldrick (Feb 16, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Jewellery Quarter   not sure why it says Dudley Port?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they're two different incidents    one in the JQ and one in Dudley port. It's not very clear. I did lol at the covid arms sign though


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 16, 2021)

baldrick said:


> I think they're two different incidents    one in the JQ and one in Dudley port. It's not very clear. I did lol at the covid arms sign though



Ah right, I couldn't quite figure that out!
Yes, the bar sign was funny


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 19, 2021)

Black Country FB group in trouble over their Faggots and Pays   









						Black Country: Facebook censored local dish chat
					

It has apologised to a history group after saying a Black Country delicacy violated its standards.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 20, 2021)

baldrick said:


> I LOVE the Hockley Meadow plan. It's utterly ridiculous but at the same time why the fuck not. There's very little green space around there. I don't know where the traffic from the flyover would go. I'll have to read the plans a bit more. Maybe the clean air zone will help to reduce it.



I've just had a quick look through the screen version. Yes Hockley Meadow sounds great. Imagine being able to walk/ cycle up to the Lord Clifdon, no traffic or fumes.
I walked from Handsworth to Brum some time back, got lost crossing the dual carriageways by the flyover and couldn't breathe for traffic fumes. Almost as bad as Brixton Hill.

Would be nice to see Hockley Brook rediscovered in the same way they're planning to resurrect the river Rae.


----------



## baldrick (Feb 20, 2021)

Yes, I read something the other day about Hockley Brook that the boating lake in Handsworth park that always has a puddle running over the path - that's the brook! It's not just terrible drainage. I found that really interesting    there's some good stuff posted on some of the local Facebook groups about the history of the area.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 21, 2021)

baldrick said:


> Yes, I read something the other day about Hockley Brook that the boating lake in Handsworth park that always has a puddle running over the path - that's the brook! It's not just terrible drainage. I found that really interesting    there's some good stuff posted on some of the local Facebook groups about the history of the area.



Yep some of the old factories and foundries round here and towards Smethwick have amazing histories, Soho House too. The musical heritage round here is great to dig into too.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes, Hockley Brook is very interesting, most of it gone underground now I imagine, the same as what's happened to most big city small rivers.
It ran through Black Patch near Smethwick which is claimed as a possible birth place for Charlie Chaplin - his mother reputedly having lived in a caravan there for a while.


----------



## baldrick (Feb 21, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, Hockley Brook is very interesting, most of it gone underground now I imagine, the same as what's happened to most big city small rivers.
> It ran through Black Patch near Smethwick which is claimed as a possible birth place for Charlie Chaplin - his mother reputedly having lived in a caravan there for a while.


I went past Black Patch the other day, it looks in a bit of a state given the historical significance of it ☹️ it is in the middle of an industrial estate but it  looked pretty neglected.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 21, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, Hockley Brook is very interesting, most of it gone underground now I imagine, the same as what's happened to most big city small rivers.
> It ran through Black Patch near Smethwick which is claimed as a possible birth place for Charlie Chaplin - his mother reputedly having lived in a caravan there for a while.



Theres a small stretch of it on show in Reynolds Road, other than that I've not physically seen it,not even the bits of it that appear in the park though I rarely venture that deep in to the park.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 21, 2021)

baldrick said:


> I went past Black Patch the other day, it looks in a bit of a state given the historical significance of it ☹ it is in the middle of an industrial estate but it  looked pretty neglected.



I used to work as a gardener on Black Patch Park for Sandwell MBC, mainly looking after the cricket pitch. There was a nice little pub nearby, the Railway I think and maybe Pat Roach had something to do with it or he had a scrapyard nearby.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 21, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Yep some of the old factories and foundries round here and towards Smethwick have amazing histories, Soho House too. The musical heritage round here is great to dig into too.



The soho foundry building always struck me as a potential sensational building for one.

That part of the north of the city and the Black Country bits in borders are steeped in sensational history: Boulton’s manufactory, Watt’s pump house, the Black Patch, the architecture and even the flyover.

Being Birmingham we don’t bother to make anything of it, or use to to tell others about us or even to tell us something about ourselves. Boulton’s house, a few plaques or signs and a programme of unthinkingly destroying own history.  I can’t help wonder what places like Liverpool or London would do with all of this unique history just _lying around_. My guess is more than we do! Very depressing to hear the black patch is now neglected by the way...


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes, I didn't really appreciate the history when I was younger, my Dad was very interested in everything and often spoke of things - wish I'd listened a bit better now   
Being in engineering, Boulton and Watt were two of his heros


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 21, 2021)

The small, official, W Mids heritage sector does its best I suppose. But it’s a very top down history and doesn’t really focus on the lived experience of ordinary people. Labour and social history literature on the region is also relatively light considering how much of it there is.

I’m just wondering, I guess, why the culture that normally grows up around the official version - and which helps to inform the way a place understands its past and uses it to talk about itself- has traditionally been so weak here compared to the bigger northern cities and obviously London. By comparison we’ve always felt unsure, fragmented and almost culturally disposed to actively reject or underplay our history and culture. If you can have a culture that is grounded in rejecting culture that is..


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 21, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The small, official, W Mids heritage sector does its best I suppose. But it’s a very top down history and doesn’t really focus on the lived experience of ordinary people. Labour and social history literature on the region is also relatively light considering how much of it there is.
> 
> I’m just wondering, I guess, why the culture that normally grows up around the official version - and which helps to inform the way a place understands its past and uses it to talk about itself- has traditionally been so weak here compared to the bigger northern cities and obviously London. By comparison we’ve always felt unsure, fragmented and almost culturally disposed to actively reject or underplay our history and culture. If you can have a culture that is grounded in rejecting culture that is..



I suppose the Black Country Living Museum is something for the region to be proud of. I've not been myself yet though, was due to take a mate from London there last May.
I'm still very Black Country orientated despite living over the border these days.
I've only just found out where Gib Heath is despite the fact it's on my doorstep.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 21, 2021)

Black Country Museum is brilliant, I've been twice over the years, expect they have more in there now, do go when it's open again, you can spend the whole day there


----------



## discokermit (Feb 21, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The small, official, W Mids heritage sector does its best I suppose. But it’s a very top down history and doesn’t really focus on the lived experience of ordinary people. Labour and social history literature on the region is also relatively light considering how much of it there is.


birmingham maybe but black country history is very much the opposite and generally all about the living and working experiences of the working class. which is probably why the black country museum has more working class visitors than any other museum in britain.

related to this, and the work i did on my family tree, and the global geopark stuff i been thinking of starting my own business doing a walking tour kind of thing. kinda taking the black country museum out of the hole in the ground its located in and taking it to the top of sedgley beacon. i could dress up in the old clothes and do a kinda aynuk and ayli routine all the way round. 
would cover the history of the place and people from when it was a shallow tropical sea to now. visiting fossil beds at wrens nest, collapsed bell pits in the woods at castle park, across the historically important valley at woodsetton, which opens up into coseley moor and tipton, then up past the abandoned lime kilns at hurst hill and onto the beacon for more fossils and views. then into the beacon hotel for a pint of mild and a cheese and onion cob, with a battered chip chippy right opposite.
i got the idea, i done the historical research, now all i need to learn is how to do everything else!
what do people think?


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 21, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Black Country Museum is brilliant, I've been twice over the years, expect they have more in there now, do go when it's open again, you can spend the whole day there



Yeah my kids have been and said how good it was. Its definitely on my to do list.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 21, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> I've not been myself yet though,


u wot?


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 21, 2021)

discokermit said:


> birmingham maybe but black country history is very much the opposite and generally all about the living and working experiences of the working class. which is probably why the black country museum has more working class visitors than any other museum in britain.
> 
> related to this, and the work i did on my family tree, and the global geopark stuff i been thinking of starting my own business doing a walking tour kind of thing. kinda taking the black country museum out of the hole in the ground its located in and taking it to the top of sedgley beacon. i could dress up in the old clothes and do a kinda aynuk and ayli routine all the way round.
> would cover the history of the place and people from when it was a shallow tropical sea to now. visiting fossil beds at wrens nest, collapsed bell pits in the woods at castle park, across the historically important valley at woodsetton, which opens up into coseley moor and tipton, then up past the abandoned lime kilns at hurst hill and onto the beacon for more fossils and views. then into the beacon hotel for a pint of mild and a cheese and onion cob, with a battered chip chippy right opposite.
> ...



That sounds great. You would have to stop off for gray pays n bercon somewhere too.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 21, 2021)

discokermit said:


> u wot?



I know.
It's one of those things I keep putting off because I'm looking forward to it so much I want it to be a perfect day


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 21, 2021)

By the way that's some sterling work you put in on the Sedgley thread discokermit . Well done.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 21, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> That sounds great. You would have to stop off for gray pays n bercon somewhere too.


could put on a little buffet of that and revolting offal based delicacies at the pub at the end. im thinking. although i reckon battered chips and cheese and onion cobs are just as, if not more black country as the traditional enshrined stuff that nobody eats except my dad once in a blue moon and stinks the house out.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 21, 2021)

discokermit said:


> could put on a little buffet of that and revolting offal based delicacies at the pub at the end. im thinking. although i reckon battered chips and cheese and onion cobs are just as, if not more black country as the traditional enshrined stuff that nobody eats except my dad once in a blue moon and stinks the house out.



Orange chips Bilston style (Majors)


----------



## discokermit (Feb 21, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> By the way that's some sterling work you put in on the Sedgley thread discokermit . Well done.


ta!
it is a lot more work than i thought it would be at the beginning but it turned out to be almost the story of the black country. clear lines of where, when and why people came here and what they did when they got here.
this is what got me thinking about the tour, doing like the museum but actually showing people the whole area from the top of a hill. which i conveniently live a few hundred yards down one side of, lol!


----------



## discokermit (Feb 21, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Orange chips Bilston style (Majors)


from the beacon hotel pub if you cross the road, the chips are battered and orange, or if you turn right and follow the road a couple of hundred yards along, there is a chippy which gives you a choice of orange or plain.


----------



## miss direct (Feb 21, 2021)

People are getting their vaccinations at the black country museum! How cool is that.


----------



## miss direct (Feb 21, 2021)

Oh those orange chips. Used to get them a lot when I lived in Wolverhampton. So good, but so bad.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 21, 2021)

discokermit said:


> ta!
> it is a lot more work than i thought it would be at the beginning but it turned out to be almost the story of the black country. clear lines of where, when and why people came here and what they did when they got here.
> this is what got me thinking about the tour, doing like the museum but actually showing people the whole area from the top of a hill. which i conveniently live a few hundred yards down one side of, lol!



I used to live in Hill Top and had a brilliant view of the area you are on about, the sunsets were amazing. It's the only thing I miss about that flat though.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 21, 2021)

funny thing is there used to be loads of isolation hospitals round here. i bet they felt proper clever when they knocked them all down.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 21, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Oh those orange chips. Used to get them a lot when I lived in Wolverhampton. So good, but so bad.



I was working in Bilston when there was a fire at Majors which put it out of action for a couple of weeks. Nightmare.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 21, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> I used to live in Hill Top and had a brilliant view of the area you are on about, the sunsets were amazing. It's the only thing I miss about that flat though.


i did some security work at a building site at hill top. took my dog with me.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 21, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> I was working in Bilston when there was a fire at Majors which put it out of action for a couple of weeks. Nightmare.


a lot of folks tay was spiled that night.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 21, 2021)

discokermit said:


> i did some security work at a building site at hill top. took my dog with me.



Was he safe


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 21, 2021)

discokermit said:


> birmingham maybe but black country history is very much the opposite and generally all about the living and working experiences of the working class. which is probably why the black country museum has more working class visitors than any other museum in britain.
> 
> related to this, and the work i did on my family tree, and the global geopark stuff i been thinking of starting my own business doing a walking tour kind of thing. kinda taking the black country museum out of the hole in the ground its located in and taking it to the top of sedgley beacon. i could dress up in the old clothes and do a kinda aynuk and ayli routine all the way round.
> would cover the history of the place and people from when it was a shallow tropical sea to now. visiting fossil beds at wrens nest, collapsed bell pits in the woods at castle park, across the historically important valley at woodsetton, which opens up into coseley moor and tipton, then up past the abandoned lime kilns at hurst hill and onto the beacon for more fossils and views. then into the beacon hotel for a pint of mild and a cheese and onion cob, with a battered chip chippy right opposite.
> ...



I’m not convinced that the Black Country is that much more different to be honest. Yes, working class people appear but often in a quite one dimensional way. While there is a fairly vibrant local history scene there it’s not really what I was thinking about.... Where are the great books about the history of the Black Country working class? Where are studies etc? Where are the Labour and social historians researching the area? For an area of its size it really is under researched in my experience.

Anyway, I think the walking tour is a brilliant idea. I can’t remember seeing one for the Black Country. If you can tap into the visitors who normally visit the BCLM you’d be well set. I think there is a massive gap across the region for these types of projects. I also think you’d get take up locally, maybe even from schools. 

Carl Chinn does a walking tour round Digbeth on the Peaky Blinders (or at least he did before covid):





__





						Birmingham Walking Tours - Brum Tours - BOOK NOW
					

Brum Tours: Birmingham's Number 1 Tour Company. We have Birmingham Walking Tours for all. BOOK ONLINE now or call us on (+44) 121 284 0909.




					www.brumtours.com
				




Hopefully, this might give you some basic info etc.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 21, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Orange chips Bilston style (Majors)



The best orange chips I’ve ever had was in Cradley Heath. There are two chippys right by where the Chainmakers main stage is set up. It was one of them but I can never remember which one it was we had them from (I had been guzzling Bathams and Banks’s earlier). They were stunning. Anyway, talking of orange chips, faggots and pays and so on...









						The Hyper-Regional Chippy Traditions of Britain and Ireland
					

Pie barms, Bolognese chips, red pudding, chip spice, and the Justin Bieber Haggis Supper




					vittles.substack.com


----------



## discokermit (Feb 21, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I’m not convinced that the Black Country is that much more different to be honest. Yes, working class people appear but often in a quite one dimensional way. While there is a fairly vibrant local history scene there it’s not really what I was thinking about.... Where are the great books about the history of the Black Country working class? Where are studies etc? Where are the Labour and social historians researching the area? For an area of its size it really is under researched in my experience.
> 
> Anyway, I think the walking tour is a brilliant idea. I can’t remember seeing one for the Black Country. If you can tap into the visitors who normally visit the BCLM you’d be well set. I think there is a massive gap across the region for these types of projects. I also think you’d get take up locally, maybe even from schools.
> 
> ...


brilliant. i find him moderately bearable. i will check it out. possibly even try to contact him.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 21, 2021)

discokermit said:


> brilliant. i find him moderately bearable. i will check it out. possibly even try to contact him.



I contacted him about 4-5 years ago to do a talk for our Branch. Ended up rattling to him for ages.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 21, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I contacted him about 4-5 years ago to do a talk for our Branch. Ended up rattling to him for ages.



He's quite a character isn't he, Professor Chin    he can't half talk!


----------



## cybershot (Feb 21, 2021)

He’s certainly a talker. If you’re going to have a chat with him. Block book out your calendar.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 21, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> He's quite a character isn't he, Professor Chin    he can't half talk!



He could rattle the leg off a chair. I had to tell him I had to go in the end or I’d still be on to him I reckon


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 21, 2021)

Bless him - he's so enthusiastic about everything


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 21, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Would be nice to see Hockley Brook rediscovered in the same way they're planning to resurrect the river Rae.



Keep your eyes peeled (and for more than one lost river)


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 21, 2021)

BCLM has of course just gained a substantial cocktail of funding and will be expanding to include a 1950s (?) section


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 21, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Where are the great books about the history of the Black Country working class? Where are studies etc? Where are the Labour and social historians researching the area? For an area of its size it really is under researched in my experience.



I'm guessing you're familiar with George Barnsby?


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 21, 2021)

if people are interested I can spam/feed in plenty more of my day job related stuff if it is of interest to people


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 21, 2021)

gawkrodger said:


> I'm guessing you're familiar with George Barnsby?



I am. His stuff is good. But the fact that the preeminent labour historian of the region tells its own story doesn’t it.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 21, 2021)

gawkrodger said:


> BCLM has of course just gained a substantial cocktail of funding and will be expanding to include a 1950s (?) section


the building of the fifties housing estate has already started.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## baldrick (Mar 1, 2021)

Simmer down is back! 18th July


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 4, 2021)

Tribune are running a series on Birmingham. The first article is by Lynsey Hanley and is here:









						The Second City
					

To begin a Tribune series on England's Second City, Birmingham's own Lynsey Hanley asks why the city's development was so chaotic – and tended to ignore, diminish and segregate its population.




					tribunemag.co.uk
				




She raises a number of points that have been posted here previously: the poverty, dereliction and neglect of some of the outer districts in the city, the eyesore mess of the city centre, the endless obsession with the ‘big event’, the depressing obsession behind the regular failed consumer led regeneration strategies and the fucking traffic.

But something feels off about the piece as well. It’s a bit jarring and, if I’m being honest, a bit ‘the view of a Brummie who fucked off to London as soon as they could’.....


----------



## baldrick (Mar 4, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Tribune are running a series on Birmingham. The first article is by Lynsey Hanley and is here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really liked it. The transport stuff is bang on, and I think a fair number of Birmingham's issues stem from that. It's the failure to get the basics right. It is a bit skewering, but all over the city in those neglected places she talks about, you really feel the lack of interest from the authorities in ordinary people's lives. Covid has really brought that to the fore I think. I'd have liked something more in depth on one of the aspects in the article, instead of touching briefly on many(!) issues but maybe that's coming.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 4, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Tribune are running a series on Birmingham. The first article is by Lynsey Hanley and is here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can’t really argue with that article, she’s hit most of the major points.

So many of the cities problems would be sorted if they fix the transport issues.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 4, 2021)

The transport is so true. I was so horrified when I moved up from London at how woeful it was and still is. I have joked with friends that travelling from one side of the city is seen as a ‘BIG THING’ by locals whereas in London an hour journey to somewhere just isn’t thought about in the same way, but I think a lot of it is because it’s such a fucking faff on public transport that it is a huge thing. My family in London can’t believe how many taxis we get but they don’t get that taxis are massively cheaper and easier than navigating buses that don’t turn up and train stations in the arse end of nowhere.

E2a - that reads like we taxi everywhere, we don’t, but for bigger journeys we do because half the day is taken up otherwise.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 4, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> The transport is so true. I was so horrified when I moved up from London at how woeful it was and still is. I have joked with friends that travelling from one side of the city is seen as a ‘BIG THING’ by locals whereas in London an hour journey to somewhere just isn’t thought about in the same way, but I think a lot of it is because it’s such a fucking faff on public transport that it is a huge thing. My family in London can’t believe how many taxis we get but they don’t get that taxis are massively cheaper and easier than navigating buses that don’t turn up and train stations in the arse end of nowhere.
> 
> E2a - that reads like we taxi everywhere, we don’t, but for bigger journeys we do because half the day is taken up otherwise.


The cross city line is a lifesaver for me, to the point where I don’t think I’d ever live anywhere in Brum that wasn’t on its route.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 4, 2021)

The article is ok but I feel it would need a lot more than three in total to get to grips with whats going on or not going on.
Public transport is a big failure. It's not nice getting buses round here anymore, it's as bad as London in some parts where theres a scrum to get on, no seats and a bus that stinks like KFCs bin yet they can find 12 members of staff to pull one kid from a bus as his pass is a few days out of date.She forgot to mention that kids under 16 travel for free in London or is that not the case anymore?


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 4, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The cross city line is a lifesaver for me, to the point where I don’t think I’d ever live anywhere in Brum that wasn’t on its route.



There is no train station local to me, Bounville would be the closest I guess, or Five Ways, but that’s two buses or a taxi ride away. So we have to get a bus into town to either get other buses or trains to come back on ourselves. Absurd.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 4, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> The article is ok but I feel it would need a lot more than three in total to get to grips with whats going on or not going on.
> Public transport is a big failure. It's not nice getting buses round here anymore, it's as bad as London in some parts where theres a scrum to get on, no seats and a bus that stinks like KFCs bin yet they can find 12 members of staff to pull one kid from a bus as his pass is a few days out of date.She forgot to mention that kids under 16 travel for free in London or is that not the case anymore?



I think it’s still the case. On buses at any rate and discounted on trains etc.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 4, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> There is no train station local to me, Bounville would be the closest I guess, or Five Ways, but that’s two buses or a taxi ride away. So we have to get a bus into town to either get other buses or trains to come back on ourselves. Absurd.


Are you going to be anywhere near the new stations on the camp hill line when (if!) they finally reopen?


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 4, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Are you going to be anywhere near the new stations on the camp hill line when (if!) they finally reopen?



Yes. Obviously that will make a difference but that does nothing for me now.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 4, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> Yes. Obviously that will make a difference but that does nothing for me now.


They’re so desperately needed. One of the main reasons I never bother going to Kings Heath/Moseley is the sheer misery of getting there.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 4, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The cross city line is a lifesaver for me, to the point where I don’t think I’d ever live anywhere in Brum that wasn’t on its route.


I have the tram, thank God. I just can't deal with buses any more. Stinky, take forever in traffic and expensive for what you get.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 4, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They’re so desperately needed. One of the main reasons I never bother going to Kings Heath/Moseley is the sheer misery of getting there.



Its great at the moment. The 50 flies in and out of town. Normally, it’s a soul destroying experience though it has to be said. The funding is now in place for the train line, so I’m looking forward to the twice hourly, two carriage service starting in about a decade...


----------



## miss direct (Mar 4, 2021)

Ugh, the 50. I hated that bus.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 4, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Ugh, the 50. I hated that bus.



And the 35.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 4, 2021)

from that article,

"The Manchester-based Centre for Local Economic Strategies (CLES) has recommended the city base its future economy around the strengths of its ‘anchor institutions’—its universities, its hospitals, its further education institutions and its existing city council—from which to build local wealth."

 so, more jobs mopping and cooking and being security guards for the working class. this is how to build local wealth. dont want to work as a cleaner or security guard in a university? fuck you. cooks maids and footmen. whenever middle class people envision a future for the working class its always a future where they are being waited on by them.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 4, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Its great at the moment. The 50 flies in and out of town. Normally, it’s a soul destroying experience though it has to be said. The funding is now in place for the train line, so I’m looking forward to the twice hourly, two carriage service starting in about a decade...



Hah innit. I have been trying to walk into work instead of getting the bus in to limit social contact but I agree the 50 is now so much quicker. Although this lockdown has been much busier so there is traffic during rush hour.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 4, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> Hah innit. I have been trying to walk into work instead of getting the bus in to limit social contact but I agree the 50 is now so much quicker. Although this lockdown has been much busier so there is traffic during rush hour.



I normally cycle in, but during the cold weather I jumped the buzz. Normally it takes 30-50 minutes from Kings Heath, it was doing it in 10-15. That was in December/January’s it might be back to being abysmal now.

I always laugh at the attempts to market Moseley/KH to outsiders. What other city required you to sit on a bus for near an hour to travel 2 miles to its ‘hipster’ district??!!


----------



## discokermit (Mar 4, 2021)

i went to a party in moseley once and it was chock full of wankers. tiny flat in a nice big posh house. me and my mate ended up outside on the steps chatting to two women we knew, none of us could stand it inside.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 4, 2021)

discokermit said:


> i went to a party in moseley once and it was chock full of wankers. tiny flat in a nice big posh house. me and my mate ended up outside on the steps chatting to two women we knew, none of us could stand it inside.



I avoid Moseley like the plague, except when I fancy a curry from Kababish. It died for me when the Jug of Ale went. 

The ‘farmers market’ is particularly grating. The last time we went some French fella tried to charge my Mrs £18 for a sliver of cheese.

To be fair though discokermit everywhere is full of posh wankers when compared to Bilston....


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 4, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> And the 35.



Is there a filthier and grimier bus service in Britain than the 35? In addition to the WMT policy of never, ever, cleaning the buzzes that make up the 35 fleet, the stench of weed is normally overpowering. I got stoned once sat _downstairs _going from town to Kings Heath. Christ knows what it was like in the hazy fog of the upstairs..


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 4, 2021)

discokermit said:


> from that article,
> 
> "The Manchester-based Centre for Local Economic Strategies (CLES) has recommended the city base its future economy around the strengths of its ‘anchor institutions’—its universities, its hospitals, its further education institutions and its existing city council—from which to build local wealth."
> 
> so, more jobs mopping and cooking and being security guards for the working class. this is how to build local wealth. dont want to work as a cleaner or security guard in a university? fuck you. cooks maids and footmen. whenever middle class people envision a future for the working class its always a future where they are being waited on by them.



See this was one of the things in the article that jarred with me. The assumption that the knowledge based economy will save Birmingham and that it just hasn’t been done right by the dense Brummies.

If you look at comparable post-industrial cities - who were disproportionately reliant on metal work (like say Pittsburgh) - the knowledge economy has meant lots of cheap space for ‘creatives’ with the urban poor being moved out of the way into abandoned zones on the outskirts. The poor become the outsiders in their own cities only coming back in to do the jobs of the future: low paid, precarious ones servicing the leisure, nighttime and work economies that the the urban middle class demand.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 4, 2021)

It still pisses me off that the Irish Centre was moved to Kings Heath, they may have well as moved it to Kings Cross (Platform 9¾).


----------



## discokermit (Mar 4, 2021)

gary powndland visits the black country museum,


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 4, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> It still pisses me off that the Irish Centre was moved to Kings Heath, they may have well as moved it to Kings Cross (Platform 9¾).



Been dying in Digbeth for a while though. I mean m, when was the last time you went? I stopped going after they stopped the gigs, bar the odd St. Patrick’s Day


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 4, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Been dying in Digbeth for a while though. I mean m, when was the last time you went? I stopped going after they stopped the gigs, bar the odd St. Patrick’s Day



I used it quite a bit since I moved back up here , 6/7 years ago. They used to have a Tamla Night which was good and there was the odd good Reggae night on in the big room at the back.We all met up in there for St Pat's 2019, its last one, and I used to nip in Minstrel Music for a browse.
It wasn't quite the same I agree as the halcyon days with the Old and New Bulls Heads over the road and the Barrel Organ/Dubliner.
Digbeth was a great place to skip work on a Monday for a pub crawl.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 13, 2021)

It’s not often the Mail run an article worth discussion but this is one.

The peripheral zones of Birmingham are witness to this more and more often and the statement from the council neatly side steps its role in directly creating ‘containment areas’.

I’m not saying that there are any easy solutions to the multiplicity of issues here. There is a rapidly growing issue with people literally falling out of ‘the safety net’ and more people with drug and mental health problems that all of us who live here see every day.

But, the council should be held to account for the ‘containment strategy’ it has created and forced into an open and honest discussion with residents about how the problem can be resolved. In this context the council should agree an immediate end to the creation of any more HMOs in this district and a planned reduction in the number over the next 12 months. A higher police presence and a multi agency social service team should be set up and in the area 24/7. It’s the least the residents living there deserve. There is a similar area developing by us (although not on the scale of Stockland Green) and the attendant problems - acquisitive crime, more dealing and more anti social behaviour - are becoming more visible.










						'We are in a war zone' - how street has become a hostels ghetto
					

A hostel every ten metres, addicts queuing up for their fix, rubbish piled high - now residents of Kings Road in Stockland Green say enough is enough




					www.birminghammail.co.uk


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 13, 2021)

I went to Marsh Hill Girls school in Stockland Green (many years ago!) so I know the area - so very sorry for these families    I don't really know what to say except I wouldn't be happy about it either.
I live in London now and of course there are the same sort of problems here in some places.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 13, 2021)

A deserted walk from the bullring to grand central after picking up a click and collect Mother’s Day present from lush. This was yesterday (a Friday) at lunch time!


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 13, 2021)

Gosh, so quiet!
Love the photo of the reflection of the Odeon and Rotunda


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 13, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> It’s not often the Mail run an article worth discussion but this is one.
> 
> The peripheral zones of Birmingham are witness to this more and more often and the statement from the council neatly side steps its role in directly creating ‘containment areas’.
> 
> ...


That’s about 5 mins walk from where I live.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm not sure how bad it is down Stockland Green but Handsworth is pretty horrendous at the moment with these issues including a couple of murders more directly linked to HMO failures rather than gang related. 
Most shops have someone standing outside begging, the Bus Stops are mini drinking dens, the old problems of drugs and prostitution persist.
But hey, we got the Commonwealth Games and a shiny new Digbeth.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 21, 2021)

More reportage on the mounting problems confronting the city. I would, at this point, go on to say replacing the dismal Andy Street (who remains obsessively wedded to developer led regeneration despite the mourning evidence that it’s a disaster) would be a step a right direction. But then I remember that his replacement would be the equally dismal Liam Byrne....backed by Birmingham City council- equally obsessed with developers strategies 









						A city on the brink? Birmingham facing ‘disaster’ as unemployment hits levels not seen since Eighties
					

Some 33,000 people have lost their jobs in last year with 15 per cent of city’s population now out of work




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## baldrick (Mar 21, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> I'm not sure how bad it is down Stockland Green but Handsworth is pretty horrendous at the moment with these issues including a couple of murders more directly linked to HMO failures rather than gang related.
> Most shops have someone standing outside begging, the Bus Stops are mini drinking dens, the old problems of drugs and prostitution persist.
> But hey, we got the Commonwealth Games and a shiny new Digbeth.


Agree. I feel like a nimby but I object to every HMO application locally I see now. We just don't have the resources to cope with the antisocial behaviour of people who don't get the support the HMOs allegedly provide. There's a halfway house 2 doors away, it used to be occupied by a really nice family. Now we have people having rows in their back garden, a neighbour got racist abuse from someone living there. It's all low level stuff but really really unpleasant. And the rubbish - my god.

I was on Rightmove the other day just being nosey and there's a 37(!) bed HMO just been refurbished opposite the prison and a 20 something bed HMO being sold on Lodge Road. Every family home that comes up for sale round here gets 'suitable for investment' tagged on the ad.

I downloaded the HMO register from the council just to be nosy. I counted 20 HMOs within a few streets and didn't even get to the bottom of the list.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 21, 2021)

I reckon the HMO across from the prison would be the renovated Acorn Pub. I know theres a cafe there now but its had a lot of work done at the rear too. It's too much, like you say there aren't the resources around here to support so many people.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 21, 2021)

Yes I think you're right - I couldn't remember what was there before.

In some ways it's good that building is being used, I think it's been empty as long as I've lived near there. Lots of work has been done on it, it looks really smart from the outside. It's just a shame that this is now seemingly the default option round here for bringing buildings back into use.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 22, 2021)

I used to go in there, the Acorn, with my brother on a circular pub crawl starting and ending in Smethwick. We used to drink halves as there was that many pubs to go in. The same route now would give us the Seven Stars on Cape Hill and that's it from about a dozen.


----------



## gawkrodger (Mar 23, 2021)

February unemployment figures out today. Increase for Brum

claimant unemployment rate

15.7% (9.3% for West Mids, 8% UK)

18-24 claimant unemployment

19.3%


----------



## baldrick (Mar 23, 2021)

That's awful.


----------



## gawkrodger (Mar 23, 2021)

and without wanting to out myself/my job on here, it's going to get worse. There have been internal papers predicting we will hit 25% unadjusted 18-24 claimant unemployment


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 23, 2021)

gawkrodger said:


> and without wanting to out myself/my job on here, it's going to get worse. There have been internal papers predicting we will hit 25% unadjusted 18-24 claimant unemployment



That's pretty grim. My lads in that age group, hes been doing the short term contacts at Covid testing sites but (thankfully in a way) they're drying up. He said the other day that theres simply nothing out there.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 24, 2021)

A blog post about walking through Brum town centre under the gaze of CCTV. I'm not really in to psychogeography (where people walk around and call it art) but I like when people write about their walks. It was weird reading this, because I have witnessed the gradual change in Birmingham over the years, but ultimately the way I picture Birmingham is about 15 years out of date and it's only just hit me how much it's changed. Some good points about being a middle aged woman / general diversity discussion in there too.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 24, 2021)

I’m pretty sure the idea that those “eyes” at New St scan people to target ads is complete bollocks. They’re just fancy shaped LED screens.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 24, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I’m pretty sure the idea that those “eyes” at New St scan people to target ads is complete bollocks. They’re just fancy shaped LED screens.



Are they? I was going to say I had no idea they were used for that    it would be scary.
Interesting read though, I must admit I am totally oblivious of all the CCTV around!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 24, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Are they? I was going to say I had no idea they were used for that    it would be scary.
> Interesting read though, I must admit I am totally oblivious of all the CCTV around!


There was lots of talk about it when they were being built but I’m pretty sure it’s marketing bollocks.


----------



## gawkrodger (Mar 24, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> There was lots of talk about it when they were being built but I’m pretty sure it’s marketing bollocks.



my understanding is there was an initial trial which didn't work that well and is now just glorified LED screens as you say


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 24, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> A blog post about walking through Brum town centre under the gaze of CCTV. I'm not really in to psychogeography (where people walk around and call it art) but I like when people write about their walks. It was weird reading this, because I have witnessed the gradual change in Birmingham over the years, but ultimately the way I picture Birmingham is about 15 years out of date and it's only just hit me how much it's changed. Some good points about being a middle aged woman / general diversity discussion in there too.



It's a good read. I know Brum from the 70s and 80s more. It was a madhouse but great. We used to leave Barbarellas at 2am, first buzz back to West Brom was 6am so we used to walk into New St Station, find a train to sleep on and make sure we got up about half 5. Cup of tea in the cafe on the platform then stroll out to get the bus. Imagine trying that now


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 24, 2021)

Ahhh Barbarellas   
I was lucky in the 70's, there were night buses every evening on the hour. Got mine outside what was Greys in Bull Street.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 24, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Ahhh Barbarellas
> I was lucky in the 70's, there were night buses every evening on the hour. Got mine outside what was Greys in Bull Street.



You were lucky there. Taxis used to cost a fortune then as it was exclusively metered black cabs, none of this uberola stuff.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 24, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> It's a good read. I know Brum from the 70s and 80s more. It was a madhouse but great. We used to leave Barbarellas at 2am, first buzz back to West Brom was 6am so we used to walk into New St Station, find a train to sleep on and make sure we got up about half 5. Cup of tea in the cafe on the platform then stroll out to get the bus. Imagine trying that now


I spent a few nights at New Street Station in the 90s waiting for the first bus too! Either there or Mr Egg.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 25, 2021)

cross posted from the is the high street doomed thread, santader closing branches including Merry Hill, Halesowen, Erdington and Harborne


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 25, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I spent a few nights at New Street Station in the 90s waiting for the first bus too! Either there or Mr Egg.



I saw something on FB earlier that said if you ate at Mr Egg you don't need no vaccine  
there was a dodgy all night cafe in Digbeth too iirc


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 28, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> It's a good read. I know Brum from the 70s and 80s more. It was a madhouse but great. We used to leave Barbarellas at 2am, first buzz back to West Brom was 6am so we used to walk into New St Station, find a train to sleep on and make sure we got up about half 5. Cup of tea in the cafe on the platform then stroll out to get the bus. Imagine trying that now



I am too ‘young’ to have ever gone to Barbarellas. But, I’ve always wondered why it never received the acclaim of Eric’s or the Hacienda. Outside of the West Midlands it’s barely mentioned. Which is odd given its centrality to much of the region’s scene you’d expect books, articles, telling stories about ourselves etc. Brum self-depreciation strikes again, but someone really should write something and interview people before it’s too late.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 28, 2021)

There's a page on Birmingham Music Archive on Barbarellas.








						Birmingham Music Archive
					

Celebrating Birmingham's Popular Music History




					www.birminghammusicarchive.com


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 28, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> There's a page on Birmingham Music Archive on Barbarellas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The comments underneath that are as interesting as the actual article, some real eye witness stuff.
It's been written elsewhere that theres a lack of photos from that era because of heavy duty security policies of Fewtrells clubs in those days. It's a crying shame because it was a great place.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 28, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> The comments underneath that are as interesting as the actual article, some real eye witness stuff.
> It's been written elsewhere that theres a lack of photos from that era because of heavy duty security policies of Fewtrells clubs in those days. It's a crying shame because it was a great place.



Yes, it people's personal recollections that make it interesting, not so much the article.

I don't know much about the Fewtrell's security policies in their clubs, never noticed any heavy handed stuff at Barbarellas or Rebecca's, security seemed very minimal in those days compared to now! 
It was before Punk took off that I used to go so things may have changed then.

I think it was probably partly due to hardly anyone ever taking cameras to clubs in those days, there are very few photographs from any of the clubs then.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 28, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I think it was probably partly due to hardly anyone ever taking cameras to clubs in those days, there are very few photographs from any of the clubs then.



Yes, that does appear to be the case (unlike now, where everyone seems to record a gig from their mobile phone).

The Birmingham Music Archive that BC Blues has linked to is really important precisely for that reason: the oral testimony is all thats left of it. I’ve put a load of my stuff on there, but I didn’t start going to gigs/venues until well after Barbarella’s had gone


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 28, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Yes, that does appear to be the case (unlike now, where everyone seems to record a gig from their mobile phone).
> 
> The Birmingham Music Archive that BC Blues has linked to is really important precisely for that reason: the oral testimony is all thats left of it. I’ve put a load of my stuff on there, but I didn’t start going to gigs/venues until well after Barbarella’s had gone



They have a FB page as well, you can lurk without joining    I do from time to time.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 28, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Yes, that does appear to be the case (unlike now, where everyone seems to record a gig from their mobile phone).
> 
> The Birmingham Music Archive that BC Blues has linked to is really important precisely for that reason: the oral testimony is all thats left of it. I’ve put a load of my stuff on there, but I didn’t start going to gigs/venues until well after Barbarella’s had gone



It was blossie33 that linked the article initially in all fairness.
I've put comments in there myself and on the Punk77 one which is a great resource for the Punk scene


----------



## cybershot (Mar 28, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> cross posted from the is the high street doomed thread, santader closing branches including Merry Hill, Halesowen, Erdington and Harborne



used to bank with them a few years ago and their branches were already few and far between.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 6, 2021)

As the sun was out thought I’d take a final walk around the city centre before things open back up next week. These all taken between 9:30am and 12 noon today.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 6, 2021)

Continued..


----------



## cybershot (Apr 6, 2021)

Final post.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 6, 2021)

Great photos cybershot  
Lovely Brum in the sun - you're making me feel a bit homesick now


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 6, 2021)

Great pics, you covered some ground there.

I'll be over there as soon as pubs/ toilets are up and running.


----------



## baldrick (Apr 6, 2021)

Looks lovely in the sunshine cybershot I should have taken more pics when I went for an early run with some friends last week.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 7, 2021)

I came across this article from 2017 quite by chance, it's about an architect who believes Birmingham has never made the most of it's interesting old buildings which I totally agree with.








						Will Steven Spielberg wake Birmingham up to its own potential?
					

Ben Flatman meets a developer breathing new life into old buildings in a city not known for hanging on to its heritage




					www.bdonline.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2021)

I used to go to Birmingham a lot as a kid (late 60s to mid 70s) My Aunty Bridget lived there , came over from Ireland in the 50s, it became a stopping off point for her siblings (she had 13 Inc my Dad) . Used to be very Irish there , I still go up occasionally,  my cousin had his 25th Wedding anniversary do there a few years ago (They have since divorced) and another cousin was running an Irish club up there,  she may still be doing so.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2021)

Remembered , she managed a place called Scanlon's , an Irish Social Club. I think she now runs a place called Casey Jones.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I came across this article from 2017 quite by chance, it's about an architect who believes Birmingham has never made the most of it's interesting old buildings which I totally agree with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to the Jewelry Quarter a few years ago , had a meal in a fancy pants place there. Liked it.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 7, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I went to the Jewelry Quarter a few years ago , had a meal in a fancy pants place there. Liked it.



That architect's old building conversion in Princept Street, actually the old gun quarter not far from the jewellery quarter, has a flat for sale that I absolutely love! Full of character, 2 bedrooms and only £239,000  can you imagine what that would cost in London?!!
If I didn't live in London's best borough  I would be very tempted to move back to Brum


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 7, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> That architect's old building conversion in Princept Street, actually the old gun quarter not far from the jewellery quarter, has a flat for sale that I absolutely love! Full of character, 2 bedrooms and only £239,000  can you imagine what that would cost in London?!!
> If I didn't live in London's best borough  I would be very tempted to move back to Brum


“Only” £239K for a two bed flat. The world has gone fucking insane.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> “Only” £239K for a two bed flat. The world has gone fucking insane.


It's not insane to us in that London tbf


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 7, 2021)

marty21 said:


> It's not insane to us in that London tbf


That’s because London jumped the shark a long, long time ago.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That’s because London jumped the shark a long, long time ago.


Yep .


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 7, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> “Only” £239K for a two bed flat. The world has gone fucking insane.



I reckon it would cost three times as much in London - almost anywhere else seems cheap


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 19, 2021)

Live updates - Air ambulance at Handsworth Park after man 'stabbed' Recap - Man stabbed in chest and leg in "targeted attack"

I saw this earlier flying over really low. It's getting relentless around here now, everyday theres a stabbing or shooting. Two the other week right outside the part of the hospital where they are doing the vaccines.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 19, 2021)

A reminder the clean air zone kicks in on June 1st. May catch a few people out that may return to work after June 21st. 






						Brum Breathes Homepage
					

CAZ




					www.brumbreathes.co.uk


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 20, 2021)

Anyone know anything about this? I have to say that if I lived in the Snett I'd be voting for them. Is this a new Party or a one man operation? Searching the internet does not reveal much information.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 20, 2021)

Black Country flag


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 23, 2021)

Standing for the Black Country Party whoever they are. They've got 5 candidates standing.


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 23, 2021)

Here is their online presence



			https://twitter.com/bcpartywestmids?lang=en
		


and a Birmingham Mail piece from 2019, so not their first rodeo









						Find out what the Black Country party is all about
					

The newly-formed party will be fielding 15 candidates across the Black Country in the upcoming local elections




					www.birminghammail.co.uk
				




Given the drop in candidates standing, no posts on the twitter account for over 6 months and the website down, not convinced as to how active they are


----------



## discokermit (May 6, 2021)

doing some history ramblings, came across this great interview with a rope bumper maker from tipton, well funny.









						Watch Rope Maker - BFI Player
					

From the swan's neck to the cow's tail: rope making on the cut with Alf Langford.




					player.bfi.org.uk


----------



## BCBlues (May 6, 2021)

discokermit said:


> doing some history ramblings, came across this great interview with a ropemaker from tipton, well funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant


----------



## blossie33 (May 6, 2021)

That's great! I'm going to have a closer look on the boats when I next walk along the canal


----------



## discokermit (May 6, 2021)

set up a camera in west brom in 1902 and what do you get? fuckin about is what you get.









						Watch Comic Pictures in High Street, West Bromwich (1902) - BFI Player
					

Boisterous Edwardian lads jostle for a place in front of the camera in the West Midlands town.




					player.bfi.org.uk


----------



## blossie33 (May 7, 2021)

Love it   
The old days when it was a great novelty to see someone with a camera!


----------



## blossie33 (May 7, 2021)

I had to watch it again - it's great!
The old steam tram, the horses and carts, the man with the top hat pushing some of the boys aside   
Was trying to figure where it was, thought it might be by the Town Hall but I'm not sure it looks like that?


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 11, 2021)

Calls to delay CAZ charges as tram system suspended in 'fault' fiasco Calls to delay CAZ charges as tram system suspended in 'fault' fiasco

I dont drive so the CAZ issue doesnt really affect me. This suspension of the metro does though, it's the safest cleanest form of public transport we have with regards to Covid. The pressure on buses today is going to be scary with this Delta variant increasing rapidly. Last thing we need right now is this.
A bit worrying also that they wont reveal what the actual fault is, why would they hide that info?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 21, 2021)

Cheaper buses on the way. £4/day, with a £15/week cap, all done automatically if you pay via contactless.









						Bus fares in Brum and Black Country to become 'cheapest in country'
					

The cuts will come into force as soon as restrictions end next month



					www.birminghammail.co.uk


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 21, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Cheaper buses on the way. £4/day, with a £15/week cap, all done automatically if you pay via contactless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The £15 cap for a week will be the real saver.


----------



## baldrick (Jun 27, 2021)

Hostels from hell: the ‘supported housing’ that blights Birmingham
					

The private hostels are meant to care for vulnerable homeless people. But as crime soars, users suffer and neighbours despair, questions are being asked




					www.theguardian.com
				




Some of us already familiar with the issues raised in this article, but it's good that it's finally receiving national press. A shame that they don't know the geography of Birmingham though. Apparently Handsworth is east of Stockland Green. News to me  But the links to OCGs are a bit concerning. Is that just hyperbole or is that actually based in fact?


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 27, 2021)

Oh gosh that doesn't sound good   
My old senior school was in the Stockland Green area - was fine back then. I feel really sorry for the residents, the people in these places too and the fact they're not getting proper help with their individual needs.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 27, 2021)

baldrick said:


> Hostels from hell: the ‘supported housing’ that blights Birmingham
> 
> 
> The private hostels are meant to care for vulnerable homeless people. But as crime soars, users suffer and neighbours despair, questions are being asked
> ...



Decent article but yeah they seem to get Handsworth Wood and Handsworth mixed up too, two very different areas imo.
Shabana Mahmood is quoted in the article but doesnt seen too proactive in addressing these issues. Time for an email in that direction I think. I dont think closing the HMOs will do any good, what the sector needs is a more robust check on what services are promised and how that will relate to each individual they propose to let a room to.

Sorry if I'm being a bit slow but what do you mean by OCG baldrick?


----------



## baldrick (Jun 27, 2021)

Organised crime gangs - something the police quoted in the article said. It sounded plausible.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 27, 2021)

baldrick said:


> Organised crime gangs - something the police quoted in the article said. It sounded plausible.



The amounts of money being dished out quoted in the article make it sound very plausible.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 14, 2021)

im not a fan of poetry or spoken performances of black country as it usually loses the rhythm of conversation and sounds a bit wrong. black country is at its best when its just people talking and having a laugh.
this wasnt too bad though,


----------



## a_chap (Jul 14, 2021)

The Black Country (specifically, Tipton as mentioned in the above clip) is where my dad's parents came from.

I really ought to make the effort to visit some day...


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 27, 2021)

I've got grave reservations about this proposed development of part of Digbeth. One one hand the development looks precisely like the developer led regeneration projects that the Council is obsessed with: more identikit flats, shops and commercial space that a working class city like Birmingham really doesn't need. Aesthetically, economically and socially we know by now these projects do not regenerate the city or do much for the overwhelming majority of the citizens of the city. I also massively lament the erasure of the history of the area that tells a really important story about the industrial and migratory demographic development of the place. On the other hand this looks really exciting:

  "The Museum of Youth Culture, claimed to be the world's first national museum of its kind, will take 6,500 sq ft and front onto a new public park, opening in autumn 2025. It will celebrate social movements, subcultures, sounds and styles that span the generations and genres from post-war to modern-day Britain.

The museum will also host a permanent exhibition of the Birmingham Music Archive, celebrating the history and culture of the city through permanent and temporary exhibitions and events."










						New museum and Birmingham Music Archive for £260m Digbeth scheme
					

Brace of cultural attractions have signed up to take space at major mixed-use project in Birmingham




					www.business-live.co.uk


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 27, 2021)

Yes it looks really good, will no doubt be a tourist pull also for people in Brum for gigs, sports etc. Agreed that it's a crying shame that all that Irish history attached to the area has been swept into a corner down Kings Heath.

Back to Music and the Midlands I've been meaning to nip down to Coventry to have a look at this...





__





						2 Tone: Lives & Legacies - The Herbert Art Gallery & Museum
					






					www.theherbert.org


----------



## cybershot (Jul 28, 2021)

I imagine digbeth will eventually become a ghost town once people that move in start complaining about the noise from clubs/pubs/food festivals etc but I guess this is what the council secretly want.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 28, 2021)

cybershot said:


> I imagine digbeth will eventually become a ghost town once people that move in start complaining about the noise from clubs/pubs/food festivals etc but I guess this is what the council secretly want.



Or Seagulls









						'I can't sleep!' - Squawking seagulls cause havoc in Jewellery Quarter
					

Jewellery Quarter residents say they are at wits’ end over the noisy birds




					www.google.com


----------



## baldrick (Jul 29, 2021)

Strikes me as a bit ironic that the last vestiges of youth and night culture are slowly being pushed out of digbeth. You won't be able to see any live music but you can go to a museum about it. BCCs priorities right there.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 29, 2021)

baldrick said:


> Strikes me as a bit ironic that the last vestiges of youth and night culture are slowly being pushed out of digbeth. You won't be able to see any live music but you can go to a museum about it. BCCs priorities right there.



Aye, the way I read it is that the museum is the developers sop to all of the culture that’s about to be erased. It’ll also give the place the right amount of authenticity (none in reality) for the type of prospective buyers they are after.

Thinking about it and looking at the scale of the redevelopment has actually made me quite nostalgic for the Digbeth of my youth: Irish, gigs, pubs, industrial, the coach station, cafes and a place that was genuinely gritty at times. All swept into the dustbin.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 30, 2021)

Has anyone applied for Commonwealths tickets? I've put in for quite a few, I hope I don't get all of them or it will be an expensive week.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 30, 2021)

I think my dad did, will have to find out if he got any.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 2, 2021)

Has anyone been to the digbeth fun fair? Is it any good?


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 3, 2021)

baldrick said:


> Has anyone applied for Commonwealths tickets? I've put in for quite a few, I hope I don't get all of them or it will be an expensive week.



My daughter has. I got some (free) tickets for Simmer Down, Aswad and Heatwave on the bill.


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 3, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Has anyone been to the digbeth fun fair? Is it any good?



My 13-year-old daughter went and enjoyed it. I don't like fairs but it looks quite cool with the Digbeth backdrop.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 3, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> My 13-year-old daughter went and enjoyed it. I don't like fairs but it looks quite cool with the Digbeth backdrop.



Do you know if you have to pay to just get in? Their website and social media platforms are not very informative other than saying tokens must be bought on the door (Surely you can buy more once you're in) all I actually want to do is take some long exposure photographs when it gets a bit darker later in the month towards 9pm to be honest, and if i can find a safe spot from outside do some aerial photography with the drone. I don't have any interest in going on any of the rides.


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 3, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Do you know if you have to pay to just get in? Their website and social media platforms are not very informative other than saying tokens must be bought on the door (Surely you can buy more once you're in) all I actually want to do is take some long exposure photographs when it gets a bit darker later in the month towards 9pm to be honest, and if i can find a safe spot from outside do some aerial photography with the drone. I don't have any interest in going on any of the rides.



I'll ask my daughter when she gets back from the less cool Alton Towers


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 20, 2021)

Just picked this up from the Birmingham History Forum....
New block going up on the corner of Bristol Street and Essex Street   








						Essex Street Tower Unveiled - Glancy Nicholls Architects
					

Glancy Nicholls Architects are proud to unveil their design for the latest addition to Birmingham’s evolving cityscape - Essex Street tower.




					glancynicholls.com


----------



## baldrick (Aug 20, 2021)

☹️


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 20, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Just picked this up from the Birmingham History Forum....
> New block going up on the corner of Bristol Street and Essex Street
> 
> 
> ...



Yuk


----------



## cybershot (Aug 20, 2021)

Got the flatiron building feels about it but yeah, not what the city needs especially as there’s already tons of empty flats around that area and that particular company is just adding to the problem with all their broad street developments. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 23, 2021)

I nipped over to Simmer Down in Handsworth Park yesterday to catch Aswad. There was a big crowd there but just one tiny tent selling beers which had a massive queue. No drinks allowed in at the gates. Needless to say we didnt stay long.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 23, 2021)

Shame, I wonder why they didn't allow any more tents selling beer - something to do with covid?


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 23, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Shame, I wonder why they didn't allow any more tents selling beer - something to do with covid?



Nah it's been the same now for a few years. The beer tent used to be massive and well stocked until about 2017 then it got took over by all these young people listening to some dj in the same tent,  bloody young uns.
I dont think it would change much security wise if they allowed you to bring a drink in, but it would certainly improve yhe experience for a lot of people who go there to chill for the day.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 5, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Has anyone been to the digbeth fun fair? Is it any good?


I did go to this. Not sure it was as good as the previous one (no big wheel this time) got expensive really quickly. Went in the evening and it was really quiet. Got some nice brumset pics with my drone. Haven’t got round to editing so aren’t levelled out


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 5, 2021)

What happened to the wheel? I'm sure there was a wheel a few weeks ago. 

Apologies, I didn't speak to my daughter about whether you had to pay to go in. I was very, very busy with work stuff that week before going on leave and I forgot.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 2, 2021)

Some of you may appreciate this.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 2, 2021)

That's great cybershot. Must of been filmed a couple of weeks ago given the lovely weather on there.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 2, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> That's great cybershot. Must of been filmed a couple of weeks ago given the lovely weather on there.


Yes, roughly a month ago, been waiting for a rainy saturday to actually do the edit!!


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 2, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Yes, roughly a month ago, been waiting for a rainy saturday to actually do the edit!!



And a rainy Saturday it was   

I've never spent much time in Stourbridge, only when passing through on the way to Stourport,which I've always looked on as the Black Country version of Blackpool.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 4, 2021)

__





						Birmingham to become a super-sized low-traffic neighbourhood | Birmingham | The Guardian
					

Council plans to divert car traffic from city via a ring road while providing more buses and cycle lines




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 5, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The irony is since lockdown lifted the buses have never been so bad. The 50 and 35 are completely unreliable now.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 5, 2021)

I used to get the 50 in from King's Heath, used to like that route, esp at a quiet time, Sunday morning or whenever. Shame it's gone so bad, hopefully the new traffic scheme will improve things. Where I live now we get one bus every hour, sometimes every two hours, and they stop at 7.30 in the evening  The train station is an hour's walk away.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 5, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> The irony is since lockdown lifted the buses have never been so bad. The 50 and 35 are completely unreliable now.



It’s shocking isn’t it? I guessed that the reduced service they operated during lockdown would have implications and it has. Travelling during lockdown was bliss as the roads and the bus were quiet, paying for it now though


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 5, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> It’s shocking isn’t it? I guessed that the reduced service they operated during lockdown would have implications and it has. Travelling during lockdown was bliss as the roads and the bus were quiet, paying for it now though



It’s odd though because when the first lockdown lifted it went back to normal almost completely. It’s only since the most recent lifting of restrictions that it seems to have got so much worse. Hasn’t helped the council have carved up most of the city centre too I suppose. Took me nearly an hour to get into town on Saturday, should only take 15 minutes! 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 5, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> It’s odd though because when the first lockdown lifted it went back to normal almost completely. It’s only since the most recent lifting of restrictions that it seems to have got so much worse. Hasn’t helped the council have carved up most of the city centre too I suppose. Took me nearly an hour to get into town on Saturday, should only take 15 minutes! 🤦🏻‍♀️



50 minute journeys from Kings Heath are pretty standard at the minute ime. I cycle in most days, but when the weather is shit I use the bus and it always takes longer than the bike! Agree on the council, at present their plans to promote public transport use are achieving the opposite….


----------



## cybershot (Oct 25, 2021)

Some more Brumset and City lights drone shots from this evening. Sadly was a little flustered and rushing due to yoofs and druggies in my take off and land location once it got dark and kept the settings on auto which has resulted in some rather noisy pictures.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 25, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Some more Brumset and City lights drone shots from this evening. Sadly was a little flustered and rushing due to yoofs and druggies in my take off and land location once it got dark and kept the settings on auto which has resulted in some rather noisy pictures.
> 
> View attachment 294182View attachment 294183View attachment 294184View attachment 294185View attachment 294186View attachment 294187View attachment 294188View attachment 294189View attachment 294190



Some great shots there. Do you sell prints/canvas by any chance ?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 25, 2021)

Cracking shots cybershot are you wholly welcomed flying that close to a built up area?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 25, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> It’s odd though because when the first lockdown lifted it went back to normal almost completely. It’s only since the most recent lifting of restrictions that it seems to have got so much worse. Hasn’t helped the council have carved up most of the city centre too I suppose. Took me nearly an hour to get into town on Saturday, should only take 15 minutes! 🤦🏻‍♀️



Bus companies are struggling to find enough drivers, the drivers are all pissing off to drive HGV's


----------



## cybershot (Oct 25, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Cracking shots cybershot are you wholly welcomed flying that close to a built up area?



Not sure welcomed is the right word, but if you reword the question as can I legally fly that close in a built up area, the answer is yes, as long as the area isn't considered a crowd and people can easily get out of the way should it drop from the sky. Unlikely unless I don't get it home before the battery dies, but it will do that automatically when it think it needs to come back.

As long as I've registered the drone, got a flyer & operator ID and either the drone weighs less than 250g (in this case it did as was using a DJI Mini 2) or for anything heavier the pilot has a A2ofC qualification.

You also need to stay within visual line of sight so you can be aware of any aerial obstructions (in this case more likely seagulls, but they had gone to bed by dark) which was aided by adding additional strobe lights to the legs. I took off from a multi storey so had excellent visuals of it at all times, although theoretically I didn't have land owners permission to take off and land as I wasn't on public land (would have pleaded ignorance and apologised had car park security arrived)

The whole you can't fly over my property is a whole other debate, but in short. I can fly over whatever I want within the rules of the CAA and the drone code, no one owns the airspace except the CAA and I'm obeying their rules. I don't need landowners permission to fly over someones land, I only need land owners permission to take off and land. E.g. If I wanted to photo a National Trust site, I'd have to take off from outside their land as they have a byelaw saying I can't take off from their land, but as long as I take off somewhere off their land, thats public, and can keep visual line of sight, them I'm good to take aerial pictures. For peace of mind I have public liability and accidental damage insurance.

Sorry, essay, but when people ask, I always feel it's good to try and educate, as now the low weight ones are affordable, there's only going to end up being more of them flying around, and people will obviously be concenred about privacy and what not. As you can see from these pictures, you're not going to be identifed from 200-400ft in the air, but for some reason people think drones are a bigger invasion of their privacy than a camera phone!! go figure.

The biggest problem within the drone community is people just picking them up from Argos etc who will just willy nilly sell them (much like electric scooters) without informing people they need to register them and obey this/that and the other rules & laws, and think they can happily fly them hovering around people's gardens and houses.

Full info is here: The Drone and Model Aircraft Code | UK Civil Aviation Authority


----------



## cybershot (Oct 25, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Some great shots there. Do you sell prints/canvas by any chance ?



The insurance I have doesn't cover me using my photos and footage for commercial purposes. If you want to do a print yourself from any of those pics, then go fill ya boots!


----------



## cybershot (Oct 25, 2021)

Almost forgot the 360, you might need to try a browser that doesn't have adblocking and what not enabled for this to work, I can never get it to work in my Firefox!!









						Cc0f163f-07dc-4e2b-b3e7-65fbb22a5c2d
					

Cc0f163f-07dc-4e2b-b3e7-65fbb22a5c2d




					kuula.co
				




& Tiny Planet


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 25, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Almost forgot the 360, you might need to try a browser that doesn't have adblocking and what not enabled for this to work, I can never get it to work in my Firefox!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's absolutely fantastic


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 25, 2021)

cybershot said:


> The insurance I have doesn't cover me using my photos and footage for commercial purposes. If you want to do a print yourself from any of those pics, then go fill ya boots!



That's really nice of you cybershot , I like the rotunda ones. When I do a print I'll let you know and drop some dollars into the server fund on your behalf.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 26, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> That's really nice of you cybershot , I like the rotunda ones. When I do a print I'll let you know and drop some dollars into the server fund on your behalf.



No worries, I still have the RAW DNG files if you'd prefer those, (about 50MB in size each) you may be able to do some improvements to the colour grading. I can zip them up and you can download them from my OneDrive? I may have another go once the clocks change and it gets darker earlier. The ISO was a bit too high on these and the sky portion is a bit too noisy imo.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 26, 2021)

All a bit tech for me lol. I got a mate who's info photography (baggieoldboy), I send them him and he does the rest. Thank you anyway.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 26, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Almost forgot the 360, you might need to try a browser that doesn't have adblocking and what not enabled for this to work, I can never get it to work in my Firefox!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's brilliant!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 26, 2021)

Fabulous photographs cybershot The city looks amazing from up there!


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 27, 2021)

Awww    this is brilliant,  nine year old Tipton boy into Northern Soul!









						Boy, 9, becomes Northern Soul dancing hit
					

Nine-year-old Charlie danced at his first Northern Soul and Motown night in Bilston, West Midlands.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 28, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Awww    this is brilliant,  nine year old Tipton boy into Northern Soul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's superb. The young lads accent is solid Black Country.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 28, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> That's superb. The young lads accent is solid Black Country.



I know - that's partly why I loved it so much


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 2, 2021)

Some good news, the Electric Cinema has a new owner and hopes to be open again before Christmas   








						The Electric: One of England's oldest cinemas set to reopen
					

The new owner of Birmingham's Electric Cinema wants it to be a 'go-to' place for film lovers.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2021)

Planning on visiting Coventry in December, anyone got any tips on things to do/see (already planning on visiting the cathedral)?


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 7, 2021)

killer b said:


> Planning on visiting Coventry in December, anyone got any tips on things to do/see (already planning on visiting the cathedral)?


....awaiting to see replies from my fellow Brummies


----------



## cybershot (Nov 7, 2021)

UB40 former member Astro dies after short illness
					

The vocalist performed with the Birmingham-based reggae pop group for more than 30 years.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## baldrick (Nov 7, 2021)

killer b said:


> Planning on visiting Coventry in December, anyone got any tips on things to do/see (already planning on visiting the cathedral)?


No. I've only been once, for a covid test at the Ricoh in early lockdown and someone drove into the back of the car at the traffic lights just afterwards. So don't go to the Ricoh is my advice.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 7, 2021)

killer b said:


> Planning on visiting Coventry in December, anyone got any tips on things to do/see (already planning on visiting the cathedral)?











						THE 10  BEST Things to Do in Coventry - 2022 (with Photos)
					

Things to Do in Coventry, England: See Tripadvisor's 126,095 traveller reviews and photos of Coventry tourist attractions. Find what to do today, this weekend, or in January. We have reviews of the best places to see in Coventry. Visit top-rated & must-see attractions.




					www.tripadvisor.co.uk


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> THE 10  BEST Things to Do in Coventry - 2022 (with Photos)
> 
> 
> Things to Do in Coventry, England: See Tripadvisor's 126,095 traveller reviews and photos of Coventry tourist attractions. Find what to do today, this weekend, or in January. We have reviews of the best places to see in Coventry. Visit top-rated & must-see attractions.
> ...


I was hoping for some local insight rather than a link to the most popular trip rating website on the internet tbh


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 7, 2021)

killer b said:


> I was hoping for some local insight rather than a link to the most popular trip rating website on the internet tbh


It lists everything of interest tbh. Coventry isn’t exactly a hub of excitment.


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2021)

thankyou for your invaluable recommendations.


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2021)

(it isn't true that there's everything of interest on tripadvisor btw - there's no mention whatsoever of these magnificent Joseph Mitchell concrete relief sculptures, adorning what's currently a chicken shop in the precinct)


----------



## moomoo (Nov 7, 2021)

I was in Coventry for 3 days last week. There’s a Pets at Home store and that’s about the best thing about the place.


----------



## baldrick (Nov 7, 2021)

killer b said:


> (it isn't true that there's everything of interest on tripadvisor btw - there's no mention whatsoever of these magnificent Joseph Mitchell concrete relief sculptures, adorning what's currently a chicken shop in the precinct)


Do you mean William Mitchell? We have those in Birmingham. Hockley flyover. Also opposite a chicken shop.


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2021)

baldrick said:


> Do you mean William Mitchell? We have those in Birmingham. Hockley flyover. Also opposite a chicken shop.


Yes I do. I've got a book by Joseph Mitchell on the shelf in my line of view so I must have mixed them up. 

I'm not going to Birmingham this time, though I'm sure your Mitchells are great too.


----------



## baldrick (Nov 7, 2021)

If you have a good trip to Cov come and tell us about it.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 8, 2021)

Been a long time since I was last in Coventry, i studied there early 90's. Only things i remember are the Cathedral ruins (which are great to walk through) and the Herbert Art Gallery, which as current City of Culture has had some Two Tone events on but you will have to check if they're still on killer b 

I'm not sure any of us regulars in here are from Coventry tbh, we really are Brum and Black Country folk. Covs a bit erm, South.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2021)

Ah! Sorry I thought Coventry was in the black country for some reason.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> Ah! Sorry I thought Coventry was in the black country for some reason.



I took my gf down to have a look at the Uni and she thought we were in London (because they spoke different and also it said so on the front of the train  )


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 8, 2021)

My mum and I went to Cov a few weeks ago killer b as she wanted to visit whilst it’s the City of Culture. There’s a lot of events on; The Turner Prize is currently on in the gallery right across from the Cathedral and is worth a gander. I would look up the events for December and see what you fancy. They have opened up buildings not previously open to the public; we saw what was I think an old chapel and then a school on the way back to the train station. They’d put an exhibition on and the young woman there said just being able to see inside the building was a treat as it had been left for years. Near the train station there is also a huge model of Coventry in medieval times. The guy who made it did it during lockdown and then donated it to the City. When you arrive they’ve installed a little visitor shed as part of city of culture which you can go in and they’ll tell you what’s on etc.


----------



## kebabking (Nov 8, 2021)

There's a Decathlon in Coventry....

The big church in the middle of the city - not the cathedral - is interesting if you like churches.

Coventry is perhaps the great indictment of humanity (and possibly hyperbole...) in that it was once one of the finest medieval towns in England with buildings and town walls to rival York or Chester...


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> My mum and I went to Cov a few weeks ago killer b as she wanted to visit whilst it’s the City of Culture. There’s a lot of events on; The Turner Prize is currently on in the gallery right across from the Cathedral and is worth a gander. I would look up the events for December and see what you fancy. They have opened up buildings not previously open to the public; we saw what was I think an old chapel and then a school on the way back to the train station. They’d put an exhibition on and the young woman there said just being able to see inside the building was a treat as it had been left for years. Near the train station there is also a huge model of Coventry in medieval times. The guy who made it did it during lockdown and then donated it to the City. When you arrive they’ve installed a little visitor shed as part of city of culture which you can go in and they’ll tell you what’s on etc.


I'd forgotten the Turner Prize exhibition was there, will defo check that out - cheers!


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 8, 2021)

I guessed there would be a few remarks and Coventry, asking in the Brummie and Black Country section - sorry, us Brummies are inclined to make offhand remarks about it   I was on the train once and, coming into Coventry station, a lady asked a fellow passenger if he was getting off there to which he replied in a dead pan way 'well someone has to'.

To balance all that, Ian Visits blog posted a good article a few years ago...








						Take a tour of Coventry's medieval architecture - ianVisits
					

It may seem oxymoronic to associate the words Coventry and Heritage in the same headline, but behind the headlines of post-war concrete, there's quite a lot of the old stuff left.Read more ›



					www.ianvisits.co.uk


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> I'd forgotten the Turner Prize exhibition was there, will defo check that out - cheers!


Coventry Music Museum is worth a look - you can sit in the car from the Ghosttown video and see some of Delia Derbyshire's equipment, there's a quite nice two tone cafe next door. 

Fargo Village is worth a wander, there are some nice cafes and restuarants there, good combined with a trip to the Herbert Art Gallery as it's just down the road. 

Coombe Abbey is a great park just outside the city into Warwickshire.

It's not Birmingham or the Black Country but I'm fond of Cov.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 8, 2021)

Another recommendation for Fargo Village,  near the university.  It's a little bit hipstery, but the brewhouse is good, the Dirty Kitch vegan street food is fabulous, and the little independent indoor market is worth a mooch around.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> some of Delia Derbyshire's equipment,


is there much other DD stuff about in Cov? Forgot she's from there and am obv. a big fan.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 8, 2021)

There is a nice Arts Centre at Warwick University which is just 3 miles outside Coventry and there's a bus service which runs out there. Been a long while since I visited but I remember it's set in nice grounds.
Don't know if anything on there would take your fancy...








						What's On - Warwick Arts Centre
					

See what’s on in Coventry at Warwick Arts Centre. Buy tickets for the huge selection of events including live performances, films, exhibitions and more.




					www.warwickartscentre.co.uk


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> is there much other DD stuff about in Cov? Forgot she's from there and am obv. a big fan.


A street has been named after her, but that's about it.  There should be more


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> Planning on visiting Coventry in December, anyone got any tips on things to do/see (already planning on visiting the cathedral)?


Get the first train heading towards Birmingham.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 8, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Get the first train heading towards Birmingham.



Then get the Metro into the Black Country


----------



## kebabking (Nov 8, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Get the first train heading towards Birmingham.





BCBlues said:


> Then get the Metro into the Black Country



And then get another train to Worcester.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe I'll take a trip to Dudley in the new year as penance


----------



## kebabking (Nov 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> Maybe I'll take a trip to Dudley in the new year as penance



I hear Aleppo is nice in the spring....


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> Planning on visiting Coventry in December, anyone got any tips on things to do/see (already planning on visiting the cathedral)?



Coventry IKEA building set to hold massive house music event Coventry IKEA building set to hold massive house music event

Just saw this in local press killer b


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Coventry IKEA building set to hold massive house music event Coventry IKEA building set to hold massive house music event
> 
> Just saw this in local press killer b


this looks great, but is closing the week before my visit.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> this looks great, but is closing the week before my visit.



That's sad. I might nip down to that myself though, it looks good.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> That's sad. I might nip down to that myself though, it looks good.


it's the kind of thing that tends to get extended due to popular demand, so I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Lorca (Nov 8, 2021)

ooh, that looks quite good, might go to that - i used to go to the eclipse in cov every week for years, and also the amnesia house parties in the ryton car plant as well. it was a bit rough back then - i was dancing in a club in hillfields when some balaclava'd up dudes ran in firing guns at the ceiling and throwing tear gas cannisters. anyway, sorry for derail, as for cov now, its a bit of a wasteland tbh - though i did see guatemalan singer/cellist mabe fratti there a while back, she was pretty good. there's also a vegan chippy there. which is nice.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> it's the kind of thing that tends to get extended due to popular demand, so I'll keep an eye on it.



Yeah I'll keep an eye out in the local rag too


----------



## moochedit (Nov 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> it's the kind of thing that tends to get extended due to popular demand, so I'll keep an eye on it.





killer b said:


> this looks great, but is closing the week before my visit.



This of any interest?



			MOBO Awards 2021 is coming to Coventry  - Visit Coventry
		


I live in cov but to be honest it is not exactly full of "tourist attractions" for visitors   i think most obvious things have already been suggested by others. 

Are you in cov for any particular reason? Like work or a football match?


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Are you in cov for any particular reason? Like work or a football match?


I've just always wanted to go round the cathedral, so we decided to go for an overnight there. Seems to be lots going on with the biennial / city of culture so I think we'll find enough to keep us entertained - those event and listing websites often miss interesting stuff though...


----------



## moochedit (Nov 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> I've just always wanted to go round the cathedral, so we decided to go for an overnight there. Seems to be lots going on with the biennial / city of culture so I think we'll find enough to keep us entertained - those event and listing websites often miss interesting stuff though...


Ok well if i hear of anything else i will post it up.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 9, 2021)

Cov canal basin.. 









						Coventry Canal Basin | Canal & River Trust
					

For a fun family day out you could do worse than being sent to Coventry - Coventry canal basin that is. Bishop Street Basin, in the heart of Coventry, has been restored and marks the start (or end) of the Coventry Canal. It's home to shops, boat hire companies, small businesses and conserved...




					canalrivertrust.org.uk


----------



## moochedit (Nov 9, 2021)

Not seen this myself but my mum said it good...









						Earth artwork Gaia installed at cathedral - BBC News
					

The huge, illuminated globe by Luke Jerram is part of Coventry Peace Festival.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## moochedit (Nov 9, 2021)

Was going to suggest the "assembly festival garden" (an events tent - part of city of culture) but apparently its temp closed until spring 2022 now.


----------



## mr steev (Nov 9, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Not seen this myself but my mum said it good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's moved on to Glasgow now


----------



## moochedit (Nov 9, 2021)

mr steev said:


> It's moved on to Glasgow now


Oh well


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 12, 2021)

Services suspended from 13 November 2021 until further notice - West Midlands Metro
					

Earlier this year West Midlands Metro discovered cracks on our trams, which resulted in a temporary interruption to services for inspections and repairs. Temporary repairs were carried out to return our fleet to service as soon as possible but inspections have found that more extensive and...




					westmidlandsmetro.com
				




No Metro for the Christmas run in, great stuff. Traders in Brum must be pulling their hair out by now. What an absolute shambles.


----------



## baldrick (Nov 12, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Services suspended from 13 November 2021 until further notice - West Midlands Metro
> 
> 
> Earlier this year West Midlands Metro discovered cracks on our trams, which resulted in a temporary interruption to services for inspections and repairs. Temporary repairs were carried out to return our fleet to service as soon as possible but inspections have found that more extensive and...
> ...


I've just seen that too. What a bloody disaster the tram has been lately.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 12, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Services suspended from 13 November 2021 until further notice - West Midlands Metro
> 
> 
> Earlier this year West Midlands Metro discovered cracks on our trams, which resulted in a temporary interruption to services for inspections and repairs. Temporary repairs were carried out to return our fleet to service as soon as possible but inspections have found that more extensive and...
> ...


Oh for fucks sake


----------



## kebabking (Nov 13, 2021)

A 'isn't Birminghams public transport offer shit'whinge:

We had to pop over to Solihull from Worcestershire this morning, no dramas on the M42, all quick and wonderfully smooth. Having done our business we thought we'd pop into Birmingham on the way- do a bit of shopping, grab some lunch, expose our children - for whom Bewdley is a bustling metropolis - to a bit of city life and go round the indoor markets pointing a stuff and going _what the fuck is that??!!_ etc..

We're driving in on the A45, not the smallest road in Birmingham - though one I don't know - and one I thought would avail me of some park and ride opportunities. I don't particularly fancy driving into town, I like the convenience and hippy shit of public transport/park and ride.

But no. Not one. 

So instead I end up driving right into town, and because it's busy, I spent an _hour_ driving slowly, at about maximum pollution settings, trying to find a parking space. Bull ring, Moor street, Arcadia and all the rest..

In the end, we just chinned it off and went home.


----------



## baldrick (Nov 13, 2021)

Birmingham doesn't really do park and ride. It requires a lot of space to build a car park. But you pass a lot of train stations along the A45. And the airport which has trains to the city about every 5 minutes.


----------



## kebabking (Nov 13, 2021)

baldrick said:


> Birmingham doesn't really do park and ride. It requires a lot of space to build a car park. But you pass a lot of train stations along the A45. And the airport which has trains to the city about every 5 minutes.



But how would I know that?


----------



## baldrick (Nov 13, 2021)

I wouldn't expect you to know. But a Google search for "park and ride Birmingham" gives you all the information required


----------



## discokermit (Nov 14, 2021)

bilston gonna be drawing in the connoisseurs,


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 14, 2021)

Oh my goodness, I don't know how he can get through all that fatty food   brilliant!


----------



## kebabking (Nov 14, 2021)

When Mrs K was pregnant with #2, she found that orange food, and steak, was all she could keep down.

It was fish and chips for about 6 months solid.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 18, 2021)

Not strictly Birmingham but know there's a few of you over that way, I posted some pics from Clent Hills this morning in the Photography thread:









						Photography thread 2021
					

cybershot what is that tower?




					www.urban75.net


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 18, 2021)

Oops - just had to remove an amusing memory which I thought was Clent but just remembered it was the Lickey Hills


----------



## cybershot (Nov 18, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Oops - just had to remove an amusing memory which I thought was Clent but just remembered it was the Lickey Hills


Still brum so amuse away.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 18, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Still brum so amuse away.


It's just a personal memory really, not particularly of interest to the thread in general


----------



## cybershot (Dec 26, 2021)

Some more brum night time drone shots. Taken mid December.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 19, 2022)

There must be some on here who went to the University or went to gigs there. 

The one I always wished I was at was the legendary Joy Division gig (their last). Anyway, if anyone can help with this the contact email is below.

From Birmingham Music Archive:

Calling all students, graduates, staff and attendees who visited, studied or worked at the University of Birmingham!
The Birmingham Music Archive has a new exhibition launching in March called Ceremony: Pop Comes to Campus. It's about the history of popular music at the University of Birmingham campus. We'll be highlighting the musicians like Sister Bliss & Joan Armatrading who studied there, the music industry entrepreneurs like Jon Webster & Mo Jones  and the bands who played there like Joy Division The Cure Black Sabbath The Who and so many more.
We'd love to hear from you if you studied at UoB, played there, saw bands there, booked bands or DJs to perform or if you have any connection to music at UoB!  We'd especially like to hear from you if you have photos, posters, flyers, tickets, news cuttings etc that we might be able to use in the exhibition.
Get in involved, get in touch! My email is jez@birminghammusicarchive.com


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 19, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> There must be some on here who went to the University or went to gigs there.
> 
> The one I always wished I was at was the legendary Joy Division gig (their last). Anyway, if anyone can help with this the contact email is below.
> 
> ...


Music at UoB you say  

Send me a PM.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 6, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The one I always wished I was at was the legendary Joy Division gig (their last). Anyway, if anyone can help with this the contact email is below.


You didn't miss much. I saw them twice, once as Warsaw and once as JD in front of an audience of about 15-20. They were garbage on both occasions. Stick with their recorded music, it's a lot better.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 4, 2022)

Beluga made an emergency landing at Birmingham yesterday. Not sure if it’s still there. Fire teams carry out checks as Airbus Beluga forced to land


----------



## cybershot (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 15, 2022)

Fantastic


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 15, 2022)

Thats a brilliant pic of St Andrews. The others are great too but that one is superb.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 18, 2022)

Drone user warned after flying device in airport’s ‘no-fly zone’









						Drone user warned after flying device in airport’s ‘no-fly zone’
					

The DJI Mini 2 drone user was spoken to by West Midlands Police's drone team after flying in the restricted area




					www.birminghammail.co.uk
				




Not you is it cybershot


----------



## cybershot (Mar 18, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> Drone user warned after flying device in airport’s ‘no-fly zone’
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, no. I'm not that fucking stupid. Surprised the software let them enter the area unless they'd hacked it.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 25, 2022)

The commonwealth games are 125 days away. The tram system is suspended. Again due to cracks! The roads around Perry Barr are gridlock even now and is the stadium close to being ready.....?










Also saw a heron in the Canal which part of the locks seem to be drained and looks a right mess! (crap phone zoomed photo)


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 25, 2022)

Liked for the photos but   for the rest of the news.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 25, 2022)

cybershot said:


> The commonwealth games are 125 days away. The tram system is suspended. Again due to cracks! The roads around Perry Barr are gridlock even now and is the stadium close to being ready.....?
> 
> View attachment 315862
> 
> ...


Have you seen the state of University station? What chance that being ready on time?


----------



## cybershot (Mar 25, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Have you seen the state of University station? What chance that being ready on time?


They've already said It won't be ready. No idea if the concourse will at least be done, but all the inside shops and stuff defo won't be. If everyone has to use the old stairs and what not it's going to be a huge overcrowding issue. I assume you've been told to take annual leave or work from home during that period?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 25, 2022)

cybershot said:


> I assume you've been told to take annual leave or work from home during that period?


lol, yep. I then pointed out it’s the only time of year we have to do the maintenance and testing we must do to remain legal and open. The stuff that requires many contractors on site in vans with heavy equipment who require access via the rear of my building. Which is accessed by a road which will be closed off as it’s in a “secure zone”.

It’s going to be an absolute clusterfuck.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 25, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> lol, yep. I then pointed out it’s the only time of year we have to do the maintenance and testing we must do to remain legal and open. The stuff that requires many contractors on site in vans with heavy equipment who require access via the rear of my building. Which is accessed by a road which will be closed off as it’s in a “secure zone”.
> 
> It’s going to be an absolute clusterfuck.


Yup. I got the same problem in terms of maintenance for our lab. But I'll be out of there come start of May, so part of me don't give a fuck!


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 29, 2022)

Close enough to Brum is Coventry where at the Herbert Museum there is the wonderful Daniel Lismore exhibition ‘Be Yourself as everyone else is taken’. It’s free & on until June 26th.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 30, 2022)

I will have to check that out. 

I went to see some enjoyably? weirdly? strange stuff at the British Art Show 9 in Wolverhampton. It's on until the 10th April.

Only had time for the exhibition at the art school but am intending to go to the art gallery over the next couple of weekends. Medicine are opening a new bakery at the lighthouse so hopefully I can combine it with some pastries


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 2, 2022)

There are a lot of films at BAS9 so time is needed which we didn’t have when at the art school but did at the gallery. There is a fabulous collection of cats at the art gallery with a film that is very good.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 3, 2022)

I see the Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery are reopening on 28th April with an exhibition about the Que Club...








						XHIBITION: BMAG to celebrate its reopening with an exhibition of the legendary Que Club | Techno 24/7
					

XHIBITION BMAG to celebrate its reopening with an exhibition of the legendary Que Club After almost two years of being closed due to the pandemic, The Birmingham Museum & Art Gallery (BMAG) will finally reopen its doors for the public. The museum has planned an exciting list of events to...




					www.techno24seven.com


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 19, 2022)

Talking of exhibitions. This is on until a October and is free. The exhibition includes the set list from the last ever Joy Division gig:


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 19, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Talking of exhibitions. This is on until a October and is free. The exhibition includes the set list from the last ever Joy Division gig:
> 
> View attachment 319284


That’s in the building I manage


----------



## cybershot (Apr 19, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Talking of exhibitions. This is on until a October and is free. The exhibition includes the set list from the last ever Joy Division gig:
> 
> View attachment 319284


I'll pop in next time I'm on campus.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 19, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That’s in the building I manage



Well you’ll definitely be the expert! Is it any good? I’m hoping to pop over in the next week to have a look, depending on work. Some of the stuff that’s been unearthed looks great


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 19, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Well you’ll definitely be the expert! Is it any good? I’m hoping to pop over in the next week to have a look, depending on work. Some of the stuff that’s been unearthed looks great


I’ve not had time to go look properly yet


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 19, 2022)

Anyone popping by, drop me a PM, I’ve got thousands of points for free coffee in the building cafe and it’s always nice to meet people


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 21, 2022)

Article from The Face with the son of the late photographer Terence Donovan, who took the photographs of the Que Club in the upcoming exhibition at the Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery starting on April 28th - free admission.









						Terence Donovan captures the hedonism of Birmingham’s ’90s raves
					

These images of the city’s cult club House of God were taken by the legendary fashion photographer. Then they were lost for 25 years – until now. His son explains their origins, and their journey to a new exhibition, In the Que.




					theface.com


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 29, 2022)

Wolverhampton Art Gallery have a music exhibition on too, from 7th May to 4th September - Black Country Beats.









						Celebrating the music: Black Country Beats | City Of Wolverhampton Council
					

After the outstanding success of British Art Show 9 Wolverhampton Art Gallery is chiming in with the cultural activities around the Commonwealth Games taking place in Birmingham and the West Midlands this summer with a new exhibition Black Country Beats.




					www.wolverhampton.gov.uk


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 3, 2022)

Really good to see the emergence of a series of exhibitions and calls for oral testimony and memorabilia. The micro-emergence of the West Midlands talking about its own history and culture is both long overdue and extremely valuable. No doubt much of it will have to be irritatingly self deprecating but this is still so important because, well, its our lives and our unique culture ai it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 5, 2022)

Birmingham city center feels very mixed bag, a lot of it's not for me in the evenings - to loud to eat a quiet meal and to many deliveroo riders to feel comfortable walking. Hard to find healthy cheapish food as well.

Yet it's fairly ok during the day, feels so different to 20 years ago. A lot brighter shops. Galleries and art promoted more.

 Traffic directions are insane though, next time I'll stick to getting direct train out and back rather than get picked up by relatives.

Lot to process.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 5, 2022)

Anyone doing this key to the city thing? Picked up ours on Friday. Only ended up doing a couple of things. Colmore row didn’t open till 4 and the OH started to feel faint so going up the tallest skyscraper didn’t sound like a good idea. I’ll do it after work one evening. The new street station subways I vaguely remember. Selfrdiges was poo. Just choose a song to put on their internal sound system. A few other duff looking options as well that I probably won’t bother with. 









						Key to the City - Fierce Festival
					

Birmingham 2022 Festival presentsKey to the CityPaul Ramírez JonasProudly sponsored by Yale28 May – 7 August 2022Locations across Birmingham and Solihull What if anyone could decide who has freedom to the city? What if everyone, not just the chosen few, could be recognised with the Key to the...




					wearefierce.org


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 5, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Anyone doing this key to the city thing? Picked up ours on Friday. Only ended up doing a couple of things. Colmore row didn’t open till 4 and the OH started to feel faint so going up the tallest skyscraper didn’t sound like a good idea. I’ll do it after work one evening. The new street station subways I vaguely remember. Selfrdiges was poo. Just choose a song to put on their internal sound system. A few other duff looking options as well that I probably won’t bother with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had not heard of this, thanks for the heads up, I might give it a go.
The metro is (allegedly) back on tomorrow so I will be nipping into town anyway.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 5, 2022)

I want to, just need to find a time to go in and get a key.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 5, 2022)

Sounds very intriguing  a few of those places I've not heard of.
I'm not in Brum or I might have given it a go.


----------



## baldrick (Jun 5, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Anyone doing this key to the city thing? Picked up ours on Friday. Only ended up doing a couple of things. Colmore row didn’t open till 4 and the OH started to feel faint so going up the tallest skyscraper didn’t sound like a good idea. I’ll do it after work one evening. The new street station subways I vaguely remember. Selfrdiges was poo. Just choose a song to put on their internal sound system. A few other duff looking options as well that I probably won’t bother with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hadn't heard of it until we bumped into some friends at New St who were collecting theirs. Looks like it might be fun.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 27, 2022)

Blimey...bit of a blast in Brum last night  






__





						Man in critical condition after explosion destroys Birmingham house | UK news | The Guardian
					






					amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 27, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Blimey...bit of a blast in Brum last night
> 
> View attachment 329161
> 
> ...



Looks horrific. I've just heard they've found a woman dead in there.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 27, 2022)

It’s only a mile up the road from me. Horrific.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 27, 2022)

I know the area roughly, used to go to the swimming baths in Warren Farm Road years ago when we lived in Perry Barr.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 27, 2022)

At first glance I really thought this was the house I was living in up until late 2020. Sad news, hopefully they find the cause and everyone else near by gets the help they need, not only now, but in order to sort their properties out long term.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 8, 2022)

Used our Key to the City yesterday ( thanks for the heads up cybershot ).
Had a look under the tunnels at New Street and went in Colmore House. Great views from there. We were put on the 19th floor as the usual 18th with outdoor balcony was privately hired for the day. That was a bonus to be honest as we could see views from all 4 sides of the building including Snow Hill Station, Pidgeon Park, Floozie and Broad St.

 Both sites were really interesting, a view of underground and high rise Brum we wouldnt normally see. Ended up in the lovely Beer Garden at the Wellington. A bit surprised at the number of new bars opened up on Temple St.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 8, 2022)

Sorry meant go add a couple of pics


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 8, 2022)

Great views!


----------



## cybershot (Jul 8, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> Used our Key to the City yesterday ( thanks for the heads up cybershot ).
> Had a look under the tunnels at New Street and went in Colmore House. Great views from there. We were put on the 19th floor as the usual 18th with outdoor balcony was privately hired for the day. That was a bonus to be honest as we could see views from all 4 sides of the building including Snow Hill Station, Pidgeon Park, Floozie and Broad St.
> 
> Both sites were really interesting, a view of underground and high rise Brum we wouldnt normally see. Ended up in the lovely Beer Garden at the Wellington. A bit surprised at the number of new bars opened up on Temple St.


I do wonder how many people have bothered with the ones outside the city centre.
I haven't, due to one thing or another. Must try and get back on it this weekend, especially as both me and the OH could do with a cheap weekend in the sunshine.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 9, 2022)

cybershot said:


> I do wonder how many people have bothered with the ones outside the city centre.
> I haven't, due to one thing or another. Must try and get back on it this weekend, especially as both me and the OH could do with a cheap weekend in the sunshine.



We're near enough to the Jewellery Quarter to nip up there before the project ends, theres a couple that way I think. The Baggies ground is very near too so we'll have a look what it's like empty (cue jokes from Lorca ).


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 14, 2022)

Happy BC day all.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 14, 2022)

I wondered why they chose that date - same as the French Bastille Day 
Apparently it was for this....

Black Country Day is officially celebrated every 14 July, a date that was chosen to mark the region’s industrial heritage, as it is the anniversary of the invention of the world’s first steam engine, the Newcomen Engine, built in 1712 at the Conygree Coalworks near Dudley.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## BCBlues (Jul 22, 2022)

Some interesting things going on along with a list of the Festival Sites and Dates where you can watch the Games on big screens.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm wondering whether Birmingham is going to be noticeably busier over the next couple for weeks because of the cw games. be nice to see a good buzz around the city.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 28, 2022)

Normally don’t bother with opening ceremonies but quite interested to see what they do. 3 1/2 hours though. Wtf.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 28, 2022)

Quite good tbh. Bit of a dig from Joe Lycett about the Gov't which was nice. Ain't sure they got it right that the women chain makers of the Black Country helped to provide chains for the slavery trade, they certainly didnt mention that they were the first female organised strikers.
Other than that yeah, some nice tunes played and a big bull that had even Sir Lenny wonder whether he had the right mushrooms on his breakfast today.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 28, 2022)

I thought it was pretty decent. The usual mixture of fun stuff, wtf were they thinking stuff and touching moments (Malala ♥️)


----------



## cybershot (Jul 29, 2022)

Quite a few places have used this picture this morning. Stunning.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 29, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> Quite good tbh. Bit of a dig from Joe Lycett about the Gov't which was nice. Ain't sure they got it right that the women chain makers of the Black Country helped to provide chains for the slavery trade, they certainly didnt mention that they were the first female organised strikers.
> Other than that yeah, some nice tunes played and a big bull that had even Sir Lenny wonder whether he had the right mushrooms on his breakfast today.


Not quite sure about the slavery trade - I know there was some controversy over the Black Country flag.
When I visited the Black Country Museum we went into an old factory building and were told they used to manufacture man traps


----------



## cybershot (Jul 29, 2022)

Feel sorry for those local car drivers driving their old cars in the opening ceremony who now face a clean air zone fine.

ETA: Sarcasm, tongue in cheek!


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 29, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Not quite sure about the slavery trade - I know there was some controversy over the Black Country flag.
> When I visited the Black Country Museum we went into an old factory building and were told they used to manufacture man traps



Yeah I saw those in the museum, grim, I much preferred the chippy.

I remember the furore about the flag too where I think it was proved that chain making in the Black Country started well after slavery was abolished in the UK. Grey area I suppose when you consider that slavery very much exists today as was found in that large bust in West Bromwich the other year.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 29, 2022)

I'm over there Sunday for the All Roads Lead to Alexander festival over in Victoria Square. Will definitely be cutting through to take a look at this.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 29, 2022)

Ooh, how long is it there for?


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 29, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Ooh, how long is it there for?



They're not sure but it will be having a permanent base in Brum after the games.
Another article in the same rag says that the names of the 21 victims of the pub bombings are inscribed on the bulls head as a tribute.










						How to see Birmingham's Raging Bull in person
					

The bull will have a permanent home in Birmingham once the games are over




					www.birminghammail.co.uk


----------



## cybershot (Jul 30, 2022)

I decided to go into Brum this morning. (Had to reduce size of these to get them on here, so apologies if some of the quality is lost)


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 1, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> I remember the furore about the flag too where I think it was proved that chain making in the Black Country started well after slavery was abolished in the UK. Grey area I suppose when you consider that slavery very much exists today as was found in that large bust in West Bromwich the other year.



The way the opening ceremony played fast and loose with the historical facts of the chain makers was pitiful. As you say there was not one word about the strikes or their struggle instead the focus was on the woefully inaccurate claims about links to slave ships which were, by then thankfully long gone. I also didn't get the focus on the conflict between the Irish/Black/Asian and Chinese communities. News to me. I also note Elgar (Worcester) and Samuel Johnston (Lichfield) seem to have been appropriated by Birmingham/Black Country. 

Whilst it was good to see the story of the region being told it wasn't a very accurate story. The bull was great though!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 1, 2022)

Elgar was the first professor of music at the University of Birmingham, which is a venue for a couple of sports and the athletes village, so I guess that’s the connection. The concert hall I manage is named after him


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 6, 2022)

went in to bham city centre earlier. absolutely rammed. a real buzz about the place.


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 6, 2022)

Fuzzy said:


> went in to bham city centre earlier. absolutely rammed. a real buzz about the place.



Yeah it's a lively place at the mo. We were over there last Sunday for a Games festival in Victoria Sq, the womens football and a look at the now infamous Bull


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 6, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> Yeah it's a lively place at the mo. We were over there last Sunday for a Games festival in Victoria Sq, the womens football and a look at the now infamous BullView attachment 336291


the crowds around the bull today were immense. its going to be a real come down on Tuesday when it's all over.


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 7, 2022)

Fuzzy said:


> the crowds around the bull today were immense. its going to be a real come down on Tuesday when it's all over.



Yeah that's my big worry. How long before the Metro gets taken out of service again? How long before we have to navigate giant cages to get from one end of town go the other amid the daily noise and dust of pneumatic drills?

 I shouldn't be moaning, but I am lol. I'm looking forward go the closing ceremony though and some of the events have been amazing especially Eilish McColgans win.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 7, 2022)

Fuzzy said:


> went in to bham city centre earlier. absolutely rammed. a real buzz about the place.


Yeah I thought the same - I visited this weekend for the games. The star of the show were the wonderful folk of the West Midlands  

My mate went to go and see the bull and was very impressed


----------



## cybershot (Aug 8, 2022)

I suspect they will be keen to keep visitors to the city happy until the end of September at least to ride the momumtum over the remainder of the summer, so I don't expect any Council/Mayor shit housery until then at the least. Which is when they announced the bull would get moved to a permanent indoor location.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 8, 2022)

We were there on Sunday and I’ve never seen it so busy! It was rammed.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 8, 2022)

Closing  Ceremony today I see...


----------



## cybershot (Aug 8, 2022)

I really hope that they put Ozzy Osbourne on permanent display in Centenary Square and not dismantle him for spares.


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 8, 2022)

cybershot said:


> I really hope that they put Ozzy Osbourne on permanent display in Centenary Square and not dismantle him for spares.



I reckon he has more perishable parts than the Raging Bull


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 11, 2022)

cybershot said:


> I suspect they will be keen to keep visitors to the city happy until the end of September at least to ride the momumtum over the remainder of the summer, so I don't expect any Council/Mayor shit housery until then at the least. Which is when they announced the bull would get moved to a permanent indoor location.



Let’s hope so. Town looked a bit empty again today. Those clever signs and images to cover up the closed down shops are already peeling etc. I had to get the metro over to West Brom and waited 17 minutes before squeezing on and melting…


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 11, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Let’s hope so. Town looked a bit empty again today. Those clever signs and images to cover up the closed down shops are already peeling etc. I had to get the metro over to West Brom and waited 17 minutes before squeezing on and melting…


Metro to West Brom might be considered a luxurious distant memory in a couple of weeks when all the tourists have gone. Back to the good old 74 through Soho Road with traffic lights every 10 yards.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 11, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> Metro to West Brom might be considered a luxurious distant memory in a couple of weeks when all the tourists have gone. Back to the good old 74 through Soho Road with traffic lights every 10 yards.



That is very true


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 19, 2022)

Dramatic drone footage shows full scale of massive West Bromwich fire









						Dramatic drone footage shows full scale of massive West Bromwich fire
					

The footage shows how large the fire which involves 300 compacted bales of cardboard is




					www.birminghammail.co.uk
				




That was some fire in West Brom today. Not far from that one at another recycling plant near the Albion ground a few years ago.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 22, 2022)

This has just made me smile - very cheeky   









						West Bromwich: Cannabis 'factory' in ex-magistrates' court
					

A man is in custody after more than 2,000 plants are seized by police.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 22, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> This has just made me smile - very cheeky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From a Magistrates Court to a "High" Court in a matter of weeks


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 22, 2022)

Half of West Brom later this week


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## baldrick (Aug 27, 2022)

An uncanny likeness


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 27, 2022)

If you didn’t go to the Weekender festival today, go tomorrow. It was _brilliant_. The buzz in the city at the moment is fabulous.






						Birmingham Weekender 2022 – Birmingham Hippodrome
					






					www.birminghamhippodrome.com


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 27, 2022)

Looks good


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 27, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


>



Aaah...just been reading about the statues on the BBC website, I didn't realise they had been made in papier machè - it's great!









						Birmingham's 'four lads in jeans' get statues outside city bar
					

The statue, based on a photo of four men on a night out which became an internet meme, is unveiled.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## cybershot (Sep 4, 2022)

Some pics of the pollinations thing in Victoria square. It’s there for a couple of weeks.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 4, 2022)

Walked through it yesterday, but didn’t have much time for a proper look. All seems rather lovely though. I’m going back next weekend with my kids.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 11, 2022)

I’m off to see poli-nation tomorrow & Que Club exhibition 






						This is a Bio. Diverse. City
					

PoliNations is a celebration of colour, beauty and natural diversity - a place to explore, enjoy and be your unique true self.




					www.polinations.com


----------



## moomoo (Sep 11, 2022)

moonsi til said:


> I’m off to see poli-nation tomorrow & Que Club exhibition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were there yesterday. It’s fabulous but such a shame that all the entertainment  has been cancelled.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 11, 2022)

moonsi til said:


> I’m off to see poli-nation tomorrow & Que Club exhibition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the que club thing had finished as saw no mention of it at the front. Got the week off so may go see it.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 11, 2022)

moomoo i didn’t realise the activities had been cancelled. I wonder if that affects the lights at dusk or if that’s automatic? 

Will still go & fingers crossed Que Club on to as website doesn’t say closed.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 11, 2022)

moonsi til said:


> moomoo i didn’t realise the activities had been cancelled. I wonder if that affects the lights at dusk or if that’s automatic?
> 
> Will still go & fingers crossed Que Club on to as website doesn’t say closed.


The sunrise/sunset lights are still happening, as are some of the “relaxing” scheduled activities, but anything remotely loud/fun like the bands, DJ’s etc has been binned.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 11, 2022)

moonsi til said:


> moomoo i didn’t realise the activities had been cancelled. I wonder if that affects the lights at dusk or if that’s automatic?
> 
> Will still go & fingers crossed Que Club on to as website doesn’t say closed.


Let me know about the lights at dusk please as we are planning to go back next weekend.  I’ve a feeling they are not affected though.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 11, 2022)

I've received an email that's politely suggested that, as I work from the Birmingham office, I ought to actually go there again.

Last time was Feb 2020.

[panic]


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 11, 2022)

moomoo i didn’t wait this evening to see the lights as I’m back in the centre tomorrow eve for a gig so will pop back for a look. 

I thoroughly enjoyed Poli-nation, The Que Club exhibition & having a wander about. We walked over to the Que Club just because so saw lots of beautiful buildings & doors.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 11, 2022)

Some of the entertainment


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 12, 2022)

Article in the Guardian today about the disappearing post war and brutalist architecture of Birmingham.









						‘If the Ringway goes, I’m leaving’ – the fight to save Birmingham’s brutiful masterpieces
					

When Clint Eastwood posed by the glorious Ringway in the 1960s, the city boasted superb buildings aplenty. As yet more face the wrecking ball, we meet the people hitting back




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 13, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Article in the Guardian today about the disappearing post war and brutalist architecture of Birmingham.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting, thanks.
My late cousin was an architect, he worked for James A Roberts.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 13, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Very interesting, thanks.
> My late cousin was an architect, he worked for James A Roberts.


I used to really like the central library when I lived in Brum. Sad it's gone.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 13, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> I used to really like the central library when I lived in Brum. Sad it's gone.


Yes, me too.
It was totally different from the previous Victorian building and I know many old Brummies didn't like the 60's one but they don't like the new one either  
Having said that, the old one was a great building in its own right.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 13, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, me too.
> It was totally different from the previous Victorian building and I know many old Brummies didn't like the 60's one but they don't like the new one either
> Having said that, the old one was a great building in its own right.
> 
> View attachment 342590


Would have liked to have seen that one!

Leicester had a lovely old central library I used to like to go to as a kid. Don't expect that's there now either. 

I don't know when this pic was taken, but it was more or less like this last time I saw it. I've a feeling it's moved.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 13, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> View attachment 342598


That has the look of a building that’s now a Weatherspoons


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 13, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That has the look of a building that’s now a Weatherspoons


I hope not!


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 13, 2022)

Talking of buildings that were other things and are now pubs, I used to like the Old Joint Stock in Birmingham. For the architecture inside, not always so much for the clientele.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 13, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Talking of buildings that were other things and are now pubs, I used to like the Old Joint Stock in Birmingham. For the architecture inside, not always so much for the clientele.


Errrrr I go in there! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 13, 2022)

moomoo said:


> Errrrr I go in there! 🤣🤣🤣


Ooops, put my foot right in it there! 

I expect the clientele now is _lovely_!!  This was back in the early 2000s. <<< backtracks rapidly  >>>


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 13, 2022)

I thought you were gonna say you drank there back then as well moomoo!


----------



## moomoo (Sep 13, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> I thought you were gonna say you drank there back then as well moomoo!



No. You’ve dodged a bullet there! 🤣


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 13, 2022)

moomoo said:


> No. You’ve dodged a bullet there! 🤣


Phew!


----------



## baldrick (Sep 13, 2022)

I'm going to a Birmingham Heritage Week event at the William Mitchell sculptures at Hockley flyover.

I dunno if anyone has been/is going to anything but there is lots of stuff still happening this week, it finishes on Sunday.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 15, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That has the look of a building that’s now a Weatherspoons


didn't the old library have a weatherspoons in it or have i made that up? there was certainly a mcshites from memory.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 15, 2022)

Fuzzy said:


> didn't the old library have a weatherspoons in it or have i made that up? there was certainly a mcshites from memory.


Do you mean in that sort of arcade next to the library where you could walk through towards the Hall of Memory?
Yes, I think there was a pub, not sure if it was a Wetherspoons.
There was a place where they sold nice baked potatoes though


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 15, 2022)

Yes Fuzzy ! 
Here it is (was)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 15, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Some pics of the pollinations thing in Victoria square. It’s there for a couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 340970
> 
> ...




That looks neat, pity its part of the Brexit festival really.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 16, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Do you mean in that sort of arcade next to the library where you could walk through towards the Hall of Memory?
> Yes, I think there was a pub, not sure if it was a Wetherspoons.
> There was a place where they sold nice baked potatoes though


yes. that's the one. not in the library but in the same building sort of.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 19, 2022)

moonsi til said:


> moomoo i didn’t realise the activities had been cancelled. I wonder if that affects the lights at dusk or if that’s automatic?
> 
> Will still go & fingers crossed Que Club on to as website doesn’t say closed.


I hope you still got to see it? The evening dusk change was still happening. I haven’t been on here much recently due to just being too busy otherwise would have let you know. 

In case you didn’t see it, here’s yet more pics from the sky that were took on Thursday.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2022)

anyone flown out of Birmingham airport in the last few weeks? any issues with queues or all smooth as you'd expect?


----------



## baldrick (Sep 22, 2022)

I flew in August and it was fine. Queues were well managed. Much better than it was at Easter. But I have another flight next Friday so if there is any recent intelligence that would be useful!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 23, 2022)

baldrick said:


> I flew in August and it was fine. Queues were well managed. Much better than it was at Easter. But I have another flight next Friday so if there is any recent intelligence that would be useful!


cheers. I'm flying out in about 4 weeks so was just wondering. where are you away to?


----------



## baldrick (Sep 24, 2022)

Inverness 😎


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 24, 2022)

baldrick said:


> Inverness 😎


I didn't even know Inverness had an airport. you learn something new every day


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 25, 2022)

cybershot love  your photos. Happy to report I was able to revisit in the evening. Everyone who I know went raved about it. The lights that were arched over on long thin poles gave my partner ideas for a gathering we are having in November.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 26, 2022)

baldrick said:


> I flew in August and it was fine. Queues were well managed. Much better than it was at Easter. But I have another flight next Friday so if there is any recent intelligence that would be useful!



Sister in law went to Dublin and back last week - she feared the worse - but it was effortless and slick in getting through the security etc etc .  (she had allowed 3 hours and had time on her hands accordingly)


----------



## baldrick (Sep 26, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Sister in law went to Dublin and back last week - she feared the worse - but it was effortless and slick in getting through the security etc etc .  (she had allowed 3 hours and had time on her hands accordingly)


Oooh thanks for the update. 

My flight is at 4, been debating what time to get there for so that's good news


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 27, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Would have liked to have seen that one!
> 
> Leicester had a lovely old central library I used to like to go to as a kid. Don't expect that's there now either.
> 
> ...


Nope. It's still there, but it doubles up as community centre, art gallery and connects to the adult education college.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 27, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Nope. It's still there, but it doubles up as community centre, art gallery and connects to the adult education college.


Cool.


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 27, 2022)

I used to like this statue, there was an exhibition of the sculptors work, Raymond Mason, on at the Art Gallery at the time. You could walk into the middle of this one and get the feel of marching Forward as it was called. Or you just eat your chips in there, or set fire to it.
(Pic from fb)


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 27, 2022)

Yes I quite liked that one too, although it wasn't that popular with some of the older Brummies   
I liked it much better than the Gillian Wearing family statue that's outside the library now.


----------



## baldrick (Sep 30, 2022)

Fuzzy said:


> cheers. I'm flying out in about 4 weeks so was just wondering. where are you away to?


Arrived at the airport about 14:10 and 40 minutes later I was in departures. The security queue does look enormous but it moves quickly.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2022)

excellent. that's good to know. enjoy Scotland. hope its not raining too much.


----------



## gawkrodger (Oct 2, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> View attachment 344630
> 
> I used to like this statue, there was an exhibition of the sculptors work, Raymond Mason, on at the Art Gallery at the time. You could walk into the middle of this one and get the feel of marching Forward as it was called. Or you just eat your chips in there, or set fire to it.
> (Pic from fb)


I think I may actually be in this photo 🤣


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 2, 2022)

gawkrodger said:


> I think I may actually be in this photo 🤣



You need to get the dog on its lead then


----------



## gawkrodger (Oct 3, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> You need to get the dog on its lead then


 or maybe even stop sitting down and continue skating! 😉


----------



## Lorca (Oct 3, 2022)

unless that's rodger on the left with his back to us in the blue top!


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 3, 2022)

No...I think he's the guy with his back towards us, doing something suspicious on the ledge in front of the statues


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 3, 2022)

anyone been into the city centre today? the ICC is barricaded up because of tory conference. did make me chuckle as there was a group of primary school kids sat in centery Square drawing stuff whilst the protests against the tories were going on. a teacher with a sense of humour. Hehe


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 3, 2022)

Fuzzy said:


> anyone been into the city centre today? the ICC is barricaded up because of tory conference. did make me chuckle as there was a group of primary school kids sat in centery Square drawing stuff whilst the protests against the tories were going on. a teacher with a sense of humour. Hehe



Yes, it’s a nightmare. On the plus side the bastards have had such a hostile reception they might not come back here again:

Ministers clash with police over conference protests






						The Times & The Sunday Times
					

News and opinion from The Times & The Sunday Times




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 3, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Yes, it’s a nightmare. On the plus side the bastards have had such a hostile reception they might not come back here again:
> 
> Ministers clash with police over conference protests
> 
> ...


we can hope.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 21, 2022)

Venue of Ozzy Osbourne's first gig to be restored after lying derelict









						Venue of Ozzy Osbourne's first gig to be restored after lying derelict
					

The pub has been derelict for a number of years despite having decades of rich musical history within its walls




					www.birminghammail.co.uk
				




A bit of good news as far as live music in Brum goes. I've been in there many a time but never to a live gig. Early punk gigs were mainly in Barbarellas or Rebecca's. The Crown sort of became the place to be with the later punks, the GBH  & Exploited bunch and had a bad rep for trouble.
I do remember going in there when the Super Prix was on and I think the all day opening hours had just come into force, it was very lively.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 21, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> Venue of Ozzy Osbourne's first gig to be restored after lying derelict
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great news!
I know the Birmingham Music Archive guy was pushing for something to be done about it, I used to go there to Henry's Blues House back in the day


----------



## cybershot (Oct 22, 2022)

Hearing the founder of brumpic has passed away. Very sad news.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 22, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Hearing the founder of brumpic has passed away. Very sad news.


I hadn't heard of the website but I've just looked at the website and FB page - looks very interesting.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 22, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Hearing the founder of brumpic has passed away. Very sad news.


He was my line manager at work. I didn’t even know he was the guy behind Brumpic.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 23, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> He was my line manager at work. I didn’t even know he was the guy behind Brumpic.


I didn’t realise he worked for us until I saw some tweets from colleagues and when I saw his bio I realised he was probably your boss and immediately thought f you. I seen you’ve posted elsewhere about it but didn’t want to interfere with your processing of it. 

I hope you’re ok. No doubt work will put something out to pay tribute and it will be a tough time for your team. Thoughts are with you and the rest of your team. Reach out if you need to.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 23, 2022)

cybershot said:


> I didn’t realise he worked for us until I saw some tweets from colleagues and when I saw his bio I realised he was probably your boss and immediately thought f you. I seen you’ve posted elsewhere about it but didn’t want to interfere with your processing of it.
> 
> I hope you’re ok. No doubt work will put something out to pay tribute and it will be a tough time for your team. Thoughts are with you and the rest of your team. Reach out if you need to.


Thank you.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 27, 2022)

DAVE ORAM: 1970-2022
					






					ichoosebirmingham.com


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 7, 2022)

Was Dave’s funeral today. Was… emotional. Then had to come straight into work to manage a large public lecture based on the theme of happiness. 

I think he’d have found that funny


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 7, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Was Dave’s funeral today. Was… emotional. Then had to come straight into work to manage a large public lecture based on the theme of happiness.
> 
> I think he’d have found that funny



Well done though. Must have been a tough day to get through but yeah, I bet the irony afforded a wry smile.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 18, 2022)

My sister, who lives in Germany, just sent me this via WhatsApp...



They've certainly gone to town with the Market this year!


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 18, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> My sister, who lives in Germany, just sent me this via WhatsApp...
> 
> 
> 
> They've certainly gone to town with the Market this year!




That's a really good review of what's on there. I might be nipping over in the week for a stroll around.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 23, 2022)

Might be worth a visit


----------



## MBV (Nov 23, 2022)

Any recs for somewhere nice to eat lunch in the city centre on Saturday? I've booked Isaac's but some of the recent reviews aren't great. Tempted by Bonehead but its walk in only.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 23, 2022)

MBV said:


> Any recs for somewhere nice to eat lunch in the city centre on Saturday? I've booked Isaac's but some of the recent reviews aren't great. Tempted by Bonehead but its walk in only.


Bit of an open ended question - anything particular you want cuisine/price wise?


----------



## MBV (Nov 23, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Bit of an open ended question - anything particular you want cuisine/price wise?


Mid range, independent, bookable tables and not too far of a walk from the electric.

Cuisine wise fairy open apart from  not into curry for lunch. Another idea was Franco manca but that looks like turn up only. 

Perhaps I should chance it but my friend is travelling in so I want to reduce the stress. Will keep Isaacs booked for time being. Have you been beesonthewhatnow ?


----------



## baldrick (Nov 23, 2022)

Down that end of town I like Mythos, Kyoto sushi, Keg and Grill. I know you didn't want curry but the Keg is great.

ETA recent reviews for Kyoto look terrible! I haven't been for a while so perhaps give that a miss.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 23, 2022)

MBV said:


> Mid range, independent, bookable tables and not too far of a walk from the electric.
> 
> Cuisine wise fairy open apart from  not into curry for lunch. Another idea was Franco manca but that looks like turn up only.
> 
> Perhaps I should chance it but my friend is travelling in so I want to reduce the stress. Will keep Isaacs booked for time being. Have you been beesonthewhatnow ?


I’ve not been yet, but everyone I know who has raved about it


----------



## cybershot (Dec 3, 2022)

Did the Christmas market on Tuesday evening. It's massively downscaled and nowhere near the size it once was. Which is a good thing imo.
Nearly all of it is food and drink through. Very little tat on sale. Which again is probably a good thing.

Got harassed (too strong a word maybe) by lots of beggars though which after a while gets a bit frustrating. If they asked for food or drink or accepted the offer of one I might be a bit more obliging, but by the 10th or 15th time I was getting pissed off with them that I just said "no" as soon as I saw them approaching.

Imo, the German Market has had it's day. Would like to Victorian Market or something but I know Worcester has been doing that for donkeys now and I guess you don't piss off your neighbours at Christmas.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 3, 2022)

I did the market last week. Its a nice atmosphere in there this time, very relaxed and friendly. It was tipping down tho so we had to retire to the Trocadero (best pub in Brum imo) and had a look at the new spoons which was nothing special and can't even deal with a pigeon  ideal location though to time your trains


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 3, 2022)

Just got back from the market. It’s a fucking horror show


----------



## a_chap (Dec 3, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Would like to Victorian Market or something but I know Worcester has been doing that for donkeys now and I guess you don't piss off your neighbours at Christmas.



I went to the Worcester Christmas fair this afternoon. Not sure there was much "Victorian" about it, although once it's dark they open "Gin alley" which is about 40 yards of Victorian tarts and pick pockets and quite good fun TBH.

Sadly no sign of the German and French food/drink stalls (from the towns they are twinned with) that there used to be.

Overall it was definitely worth the mile and a half I had to travel to get there.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 3, 2022)

Christine McVie's journey from Smethwick to Fleetwood Mac legend









						Christine McVie's journey from Smethwick to Fleetwood Mac legend
					

She was a 'No. 1' before she joined Fleetwood Mac - and goes down as one of Bearwood's finest




					www.birminghammail.co.uk
				




Never knew she lived these ways.  She's up there with Julie Walters and Kevin Rowland then as Bearwood's finest


----------



## moomoo (Dec 12, 2022)

This is horrific. Poor kids. Their families must be losing their minds. 

Four children fall into icy lake near Birmingham Four children fall into icy lake near Birmingham


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 12, 2022)

The news has just reduced me to a tearful mess at my desk. Horrific.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 12, 2022)

Very, very sad 😔


----------



## moomoo (Dec 12, 2022)

3 have died. Age 8, 10 and 11. A 6 year old is in critical condition. Utterly heartbreaking. Their poor parents. You can’t even begin to imagine how they must be feeling right now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 12, 2022)

It's awful news isn't it.  The poor kids.  And a dreadful time of year for it to happen for the families.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 12, 2022)

Really heartbreaking stuff, this time of the year makes it worse. Very sad


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 22, 2022)

Soho Road live updates as man dies and two injured in triple stabbing









						Man dies and two injured in triple stabbing - updates
					

One man has been arrested following the disorder in Handsworth




					www.birminghammail.co.uk
				




This sounds really nasty. It's ground the whole area to a halt from Handsworth Library to nearly by the Albion ground. We had the baby's body found in the garden over Clarence Rd too. Its getting really grim round here.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 22, 2022)

Oh gosh, I know that area quite well  
I read about the baby's body too, very sad.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 22, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Oh gosh, I know that area quite well
> I read about the baby's body too, very sad.



It is. And with those young lads down in Solihull it's very difficult to get into any sort of a Christmas spirit.


----------



## baldrick (Dec 22, 2022)

Yeah there's been a lot of sad news lately. That stabbing is awful. I'm just resigned to it round here now. I've never felt personally unsafe so it's never bothered me in that way. It's more the relentless association of the area with violence that brings me down. I like it here, my neighbours are lovely, people are friendly, it's busy and buzzing, but if I had kids especially boys I might think quite differently about it.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 27, 2022)

Just seen this    stabbing at the Crane club in Digbeth








						Man stabbed to death on Birmingham nightclub dance floor
					

Despite efforts to save him, police say he was pronounced dead about 30 minutes after being injured.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## baldrick (Dec 27, 2022)

I was out in Digbeth last night, that's shocking news. Crane hasn't been open for very long has it?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 28, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Just seen this    stabbing at the Crane club in Digbeth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's so awful is that it happened in the middle of the club. in the olden days it'd be a few punches thrown and that'd be it. shocking waste of life.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 28, 2022)

Fuzzy said:


> what's so awful is that it happened in the middle of the club. in the olden days it'd be a few punches thrown and that'd be it. shocking waste of life.


Yes indeed, times have changed.
I believe two have been arrested, one in Brum and the other in London. Can't imagine why they would want to do something like that


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 28, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Yes indeed, times have changed.
> I believe two have been arrested, one in Brum and the other in London. Can't imagine why they would want to do something like that


I'd like to think it wasn't premeditated and that he was just in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## MBV (Dec 28, 2022)

Does anyone have a preferred gig listings site for Brum?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 29, 2022)

MBV said:


> Does anyone have a preferred gig listings site for Brum?


Just follow the various key promotors and venues on Facebook/Instagram.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 31, 2022)

license for thr crane had been suspended for 28 days. probably wise in short term but remains to be seen if they can convince the council and police they are safe to reopen. 

anyone ever been to thr club? not one I'm familiar with.


----------



## kazza007 (Tuesday at 4:16 PM)

Any idea where the commonwealth games Bull will be housed


----------



## blossie33 (Tuesday at 5:16 PM)

kazza007 said:


> Any idea where the commonwealth games Bull will be housed


This is the latest I think...








						Five possible homes for Brum's Raging Bull
					

The 30ft structure has been on quite the journey so far




					www.birminghammail.co.uk


----------

